# 2WW symptoms :)



## sarah1726

hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D

my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:

mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
weeing ALOT 
very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
eating way more than usual
and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)

sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)


----------



## bwabley

sarah1726 said:


> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)

I woke up with a sore throat two days in a row.. I got my BFP today :)


----------



## NGRidley

Heres mine which I have been tracking in my journal

*CD 24 - O*
wrote in chart that I woke up freezing.....if I discard this temp it says that I O'd on CD22 which I thought was correct because of the EWCM (may mean that I am 2 days ahead)

*1,2,3dpo*
Treating YI

*6dpo*
Nausea - feel like I need to puke
Cramping in lower abdomen
Milky CM

*7dpo*
Nausea - feel like I need to puke
Hungry after eating at night
pooping more than normal (food choices havent changed and amount of food is the same if not less)
Milky CM (a lot).....has thinned out by night
Lower abdominal cramping while trying to sleep

*8dpo*
cramping starting around 5pm
nausea around the same time
creamy CM


----------



## sarah1726

bwabley said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)
> 
> I woke up with a sore throat two days in a row.. I got my BFP today :)Click to expand...

oh bwabley, your getting me excited :happydance: im not sure when i ovulated, my period usually comes like clockwork starts on the 5th finishes on the 10th.Well, on the 30th of june, we BD and come the 5th of july no period :wacko: so im thinking positive but im not symptom searching and i know im not because yesterday i started getting the mild cramps and so i googled it ( as you do lol) and apperantly its an early pg sign !! so im just unsure when to test and if i am pg is it weird too be getting soo many symptoms so soon ? :wacko: your input on the situation would be great :) thanks for replying :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

NGridley, we met in a post hour or so ago about th CM :) im hoping this is it for us :bfp:


----------



## jodi_19

bwabley said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)
> 
> I woke up with a sore throat two days in a row.. I got my BFP today :)Click to expand...

I have a sore throat today! Hope it's a good sign, although I don't feel like it's my month!


----------



## sarah1726

im hoping so....for everyone :) i only joined this yesterday but im sooo happy for all the girls who have posted saying they got their :bfp: jealous in a way but still over the moon for them all :D


----------



## sarah1726

oh and i forgot, so much energy i dont know what to be doing with it...which is really odd for me lol


----------



## bwabley

If you're already late then I would take a test!
I don't keep a journal but I wrote down my 2WW symptoms incase I did get my BFP, that way maybe it could help out some ladies that are waiting..
June 25- CD18 +OPK EWCM BD
June 26- CD19 +OPK EWCM
June 27- CD20 -OPK BD irritability, tingling breast, sensation in abdomen near ovaries
June 28- CD21 pain in uterus,tired
June 29- CD22 frequent urination
June 30- CD23 pain in lower right side of uterus/ovaries
July 3- CD26 Sore throat, runny nose last night
July 4- CD27 Sore throat
July 5- CD28 Sore throat, lower back pain, extra saliva, tired
July 6- CD29 Strange dizziness, exhausted
July 7- CD30 Feels like I can fall asleep standing up
July 8- CD31 Sore boobs, darker areolas, +FRER late afternoon :D, +digital OPK late night


----------



## bwabley

Oh, and I'll also add that I had diarrhea yesterday, and frequent BM's for the past week... Sorry it's TMI.. Not sure if that's from being preggo or from something I ate:dohh:


----------



## NGRidley

I am just waiting for Monday to arrive!.....feels like forever!! I will be either 12 or 14dpo then

The last time I POAS was March....feels like forever ago


----------



## mummy_blues

my stomach is very sensitive, when i don't drink much and eat normally, i get constipation. 
when i eat a bit of watermelon and drink, i get diarrhea almost immediately, very strange. 
my boobs hurt me 24 hours a day!


----------



## sarah1726

im like a sniffer dog today :rofl: my sense of smell is super strong :) another good sign


----------



## pjfunnybunny

bwabley said:


> Oh, and I'll also add that I had diarrhea yesterday, and frequent BM's for the past week... Sorry it's TMI.. Not sure if that's from being preggo or from something I ate:dohh:

Sorry for intruding 

Firstly congrats on your :bfp:  

and secondly its interesting you say about the frequent BM's, ive been going 3-4 times a day (which is very rare for me) but when I googled it all i got was that it would be constipation if anything not the other way so its nice to know that that isnt always the case


----------



## MaternalMe

anyone know whether headaches are a good sign or not - been waking up with headaches for last few days and really vivid dreams - which is not normal for me as i normally never remember my dreams :shrug:


----------



## sarah54

My nipples are really sensative today which I rarely get.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

MaternalMe said:


> anyone know whether headaches are a good sign or not - been waking up with headaches for last few days and really vivid dreams - which is not normal for me as i normally never remember my dreams :shrug:

Yep both of those are great signs  fingers crossed for you hun x x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Tender boobs and Today when I was eating a sandwich I gagged on it. I don't think I am pg but it does not stop the symptom spotting.


----------



## bwabley

MaternalMe said:


> anyone know whether headaches are a good sign or not - been waking up with headaches for last few days and really vivid dreams - which is not normal for me as i normally never remember my dreams :shrug:

I was having vivid dreams this ENTIRE cycle.. Like ones that would wake me up and I felt sooo disoriented from them. I had consecutive dreams about waking up to take an HPT and it coming back positive.. I would wake up thinking I was pregnant, then get sad that I hadn't tested yet... But I guess dreams to come true since I got my BFP:thumbup:


----------



## sarah1726

:o i had a quick dream the other night and this actual sign >>> :bfp: just randomly popped up in my dream lol


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I drop by. I see a lot of you with symptoms similar to what I had, so want to share some information in case it is helpful (and of course send you lots of :dust:!!)

I got my BFP Monday at 15 dpo. Follow-up beta tests this week have been great so we are officially pregnant! 

During my TWW, the symptoms I noticed were fleeting but definitely there. The main ones I noticed were unusually vivid dreams, sore bbs (but not quite like AF), and toward the end of the TWW, I began to have the kind of cramps you're mentioning. I'm still having them and they are very gentle, but noticeable (scared me at first). I also completely missed my period (whereas I normally am regular, with spotting for two or three days beforehand). 

During this week (days 15-20 dpo) I've had a fair bit of nausea and vomiting (yes, this early LOL) as well as a lot of dizziness. And I can smell things miles away - the sense of scent kicks in early as well. But my betas show that my levels are rising rapidly, so maybe that is making me have some of these more intensely early on.

So anyway, hope all this helps someone! FX'd for all of you and hugs!


----------



## sarah1726

wow :) first of all i want to say congratulations on your :bfp: wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy :) and thank you for sharing your symptoms with us :)

ok so i may have miscalculated my ovulation and if i have im 9dpo today with lots of symptoms :) sounds promising from all the symptoms people are having but now i have a new one :

INSOMNIA !! lol its 4:30AM here in Ireland, usually if i go to bed this late i will just conk out and not wake up for at least 8 hours :) BUT i went to bed just after 3am and found myself just lying there so i thought id come back on here for a bit :)

If anybody else would like to share symptoms that would be fab :) im using the cheapy pg tests at the moment but if no af by wednesday im going to buy a first response one :) i also hear tesco do some good ones too but so far things are promising ( i think LOL ) i cant get my help but get my hopes up, i know i shouldnt but oh well either i am or im not and if im not theres always next month :) xxx


----------



## sarah1726

but things feel promising :)


----------



## NGRidley

sarah1726 said:


> ok so i may have miscalculated my ovulation and if i have im 9dpo today with lots of symptoms :) sounds promising from all the symptoms people are having but now i have a new one :
> 
> INSOMNIA !! lol its 4:30AM here in Ireland, usually if i go to bed this late i will just conk out and not wake up for at least 8 hours :) BUT i went to bed just after 3am and found myself just lying there so i thought id come back on here for a bit :)

reminds me of me this morning.
I went to bed just before 1am......took forever to go to sleep which was after 2am.
I woke up at 530am to take my temp....and was WIDE awake and absolutely starving!!! So I got up and had breakfast.
Then fell asleep on the couch from 8am-noon then got up and had breakfast again LOL


----------



## sarah1726

lol i love that haha then i had breakfast again :p hehehe ..... oh stop im getting hungry now i only ate a few hours ago now my belly is gunna start rumbling....my boyfriend will be wondering why im not in bed beside him but i just cant sleep !!! 5:19am and im still awake !


----------



## NGRidley

sarah1726 said:


> lol i love that haha then i had breakfast again :p hehehe ..... oh stop im getting hungry now i only ate a few hours ago now my belly is gunna start rumbling....my boyfriend will be wondering why im not in bed beside him but i just cant sleep !!! 5:19am and im still awake !

Ohh I am absolutely starving right now....its 1am here. I had dinner at about 9ish (chicken cacciatore).

My DH didnt notice that I left the bed so early....probably because he had just got to bed an hour before so was dead asleep LOL


----------



## rottpaw

You're very welcome Sarah and it sounds promising! 

FX'd for you!


----------



## sarah1726

Well i hope so because all my symptoms seem to have disappeared, ibut im still hopeful because I have no af cramps or sore bbs like i usually would have a week before af is due also i found this site, you guys probably already know of it but im finding the info useful so i thought i'd share it :) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/


----------



## Lady-K

Didn't have many symptoms. Usual sore boobies and cramps that I get with AF plus:

Weird dreams
Very tired early evening and going to bed really early.
Much more thirsty than usual.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

CharmedKirsty said:


> Tender boobs and Today when I was eating a sandwich I gagged on it. I don't think I am pg but it does not stop the symptom spotting.

Wanted to add dizzy spells


----------



## Sully123

Hey ladies hope its ok if i join?

I am currently 3dpo after ov on thurday. First month using OPK and came off the pill 4 months ago.

After ov i got severe cramps and twinges which im still getting, also my BBs are a little sore, tingly and weird feeling. Im really tired and have been feeling queezy and sometimes really hungry. Although i think i may be imagining some symptoms as i want a BFP sooo much but i hope they are real!

Anyway good luck to you all


----------



## becky789

MaternalMe said:


> anyone know whether headaches are a good sign or not - been waking up with headaches for last few days and really vivid dreams - which is not normal for me as i normally never remember my dreams :shrug:

hi ladies, just jumping in here as we have just decided to start trying again, our little boy is now 8 months! The only symptom i had first time round for literally the first 2 months was very strange dreams! So fingers crossed this could be it for you :) x


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies :)

I have had so many of these symptoms over the last few days.

Sore boobs, light cramping, headaches, dizziness, diarrhoea, emotional, mood swings, very strange dream lastnight and exhausted.

Despite this I still seriously doubt I'm pregnant, I just can't see it happening without help.

I don't actually chart or temp so not quite sure when I ov, I'm guessing it was about a week ago though..

I've just read that back and realised that it's such a pointless post , lol

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm jumping in as well. New to all of this. Are you ladies counting DPO from the first day of ovulation or the last? For instance, say I'm ovulated July 3rd to 6th. Sorry for asking such a newbie question, but it will help me accurately chat on here.

AF will be due July 20 or July 21st. She usually cramps me up the day before with full cycle starting the next day. Hoping for BFP instead of the witch.


----------



## sarah1726

im quite new as well but from what i know of, you only get one main ovulation day the rest are just days to BD and try get the sperm to the egg really ( i think )so lets say my ovulation day was the 3rd of july, the 4th of july would be 1dpo as far as i know if m wrong ladies, do correct me :D xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

That makes sense. I know there are fertility days vs the actual 12-24 hr ovulation window. I didn't know if we were using actual ovulation or fertility days. It made so much more sense in my head before starting to type. lol


----------



## sarah1726

lol i know haha i was pretty sure of it until i read your previous question LOL oh god i have to admit this to you girls, my bf keeps saying ''lets wait and see'' lol but im feeling confident this month so heres a run down so far 

mild low down abdominal cramps near pubic bone not sore just annoying
(they started easing off this afternoon still get it here and there)
peeing alot
waves of nausia that last for a few mins then go
sore gums and throat
hungry alot more
dry cm during the day wet at night
(today i had very milky and wet cm hope thats a sign lol)
tired alot more but very restless i find myself tossing and turning with slight insomnia 
headaches and sinus pains
and my bbs are not really sore, but a little achy under them ( like in the tissue )
a little gassy :wacko: could be something i ate lol

i think i mentioned them all lol gunna buy some tests tomorrow and test tuesday AM using fmu so fingers crossed :) will keep you all updated of course, baby dust to all as were all hoping for that :bfp: !! xxx

( and if im not, im signing myself into a mental home hehe, i said to my bf tonight,'' i WONT be suprised if im NOT pregnant with all these symptoms, but i bet ya, when i do fall pregnant i probably wont have one symptom lol '' )


----------



## mrsmmm

Hoping for your BFP. Baby dust to you. 

I need to add craving ice and using DH's man smelling shampoo to my weird list of symptoms. I hate ice. I drink mostly all "cold" beverages at room temp. I avoid ice as much as possible. Using DH's shampoo because the smell of lilies and strawberries makes me gag. I'm also very calm, like nothing unsettles me. Also odd since I'm 1 week away from AF. Usually starting to get slightly edgy....at least at traffic.


----------



## sarah1726

usually at 1 week away from af i have very sore bbs and very painful menstural cramps, which i thought i was due af on the 5th as thats how it had been the past 2 months, but befor3 that they could have been up to 5 weeks,so because me and my bf thought i was back on track we were going to start trying this month so when we BD'ed on the 30th of june i thought nothing of it (that was the only time we BD'ed in june ) so was not expecting symptoms or anything and was expecting my af plus i dont know when i ovulated so the chances of me getting pg from BDing for 1 night this entire cycle was very very slim but i have symptoms ( which is great ) or they're in my head which is ok too lol .... that was why i decided to wait 14 days from BDing to test but im going to do it on day 13 instead and see :) xx


----------



## hmh33

Thanks for the reply, Sarah :) 

Sharing my symptoms with all you ladies! 

O'd on July 4. 
BD July 1, 4, 5, 6, 7. 

1-4 DPO: Nothing. 

5 DPO: Cramping (felt like pressure in my uterus); gassy/bloated; mild nausea; feeling very tired

6 DPO: Cramping continues on and off; gassy; constipated; nauseous on and off; cramps in my stomach; faint pink blood after I pee once late at night; tired, but difficult to fall asleep; vivid dreams; watery cm

7 DPO: Cramping late at night; faint pink spotting again in the afternoon just once; nauseous; felt sharp pains in side of uterus; exhausted; moody and emotional; watery cm (felt like I had peed my pants or like AF was coming, kept expecting blood but just cm)


My breasts and nipples are not sore at all, which is very strange for me; usually my breasts swell and hurt when AF is on her way. 

I'm very excited! Sounds promising, I can't wait to poas! :) 

Baby dust to everyone <3


----------



## hmh33

Oh, and Sarah, how you mentioned the ache in the tissue but not your actual bbs? I felt that today, too! 

Let's hope that's a good sign! <3


----------



## sarah1726

yay :D i feel a little more confident you see a good few people have said ''pinkish cm when i wipe'' etc and today i was thinking to myself ''well i never got that, maybe im not pregnant'' but ive just read that spotting only happens to 1 in 3 women and ALOT of women get it but it could be as small as a pin head you would never even notice it, ( if you did have it) but wow the size of a pin head lol thats crazy :wacko: xx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Oh, and Sarah, how you mentioned the ache in the tissue but not your actual bbs? I felt that today, too!
> 
> Let's hope that's a good sign! <3

I STILL HAVE IT !! lol near my armpit and across....like up that high and not near the nipple or down that way it only really started today xx


----------



## sarah1726

oh hi hmh33 didnt realize it was you :) welcome to the symptom spotting page :) im really enjoying this now because either i am pregnant or im not and if i am i will get my :bfp: soon or af will come one way or the other and if i am pregnant well then i best make the most out of my early symptoms :) lol

soooo....when is everyone testing? im testing tuesday AM with fmu ( first morning urine ) dont think af is coming , i dont have them sort of cramps or sore (.) (.) :D (which is great) so fingers crossed xx


----------



## sarah1726

oh hi hmh33 didnt realize it was you :) welcome to the symptom spotting page :) im really enjoying this now because either i am pregnant or im not and if i am i will get my :bfp: soon or af will come one way or the other and if i am pregnant well then i best make the most out of my early symptoms :) lol

soooo....when is everyone testing? im testing tuesday AM with fmu ( first morning urine ) dont think af is coming , i dont have them sort of cramps or sore (.) (.) :D (which is great) so fingers crossed xx


----------



## sarah1726

sorry i wrote that twice the internet was being slow and i clicked on reply twice :wacko: again, sorry xx


----------



## hmh33

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Sarah1726! :) I think we both have lots of signs, hopefully this will be our month! 

I'm going to try and hold out until next Sunday (which is when AF is due), but if things continue the way they are, I'll probably cave in and test sooner than that. Maybe Wednesday or Thursday. 

Just tried to fall asleep, and now I'm just restless. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, but I feel like this may be it! This is only our 3rd cycle TTC, but this is the first time I've felt this way. I'm praying this is it!


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :flower:

I hope you dont mind me jumping in the boat also! :boat:

Im on CD26 My periods usual vary from CD25-31 it was a 25 day cycle last Month.. im going to test on thursday which will be day 29, Hoping and praying that :witch: doesnt get me first :gun:

This is my 9th month trying for baby number 1 I so wish its the month! :happydance:

Here are my symptoms:

Sore boobs, there alway like that straight after Ovulation, Feeling very very tired, Im constantly hungry, Had a shower earlier had to sit down in the bath as I got very Dizzy :shrug: thats never happened before? cramps?? mmm the odd tug here and there but nothing thats sticks out :wacko:

The dreams? :haha: I have the craziest dreams almost every night, Nothing baby related just hope its a sign now that I have read it on here! :happydance:

By the end of this week I should know if Im going to be a Mom :crib: Wow now thats a thought!! :wohoo: Fingers and toes crossed for us all :dust: Good luck! xx


----------



## Nayla82

I forgot to add that I have spots on my head like I am a teenager again! and I never usually get spots! :shrug:

Headaches also during the Days?? But I just keep having that Dribbling feeling Sorry TMI :blush:, I keep running to the Toilets and nothings there?! I have a fair bit of Ewcm similar to around Ovulation???

Also im very :cry: everything seems to trigger me off?? Maybe because I want the :bfp: so badly im getting myself into a pickle?? Aghhhh so exciting yet so scary... Cant wait to hear more Success stories! :hugs: 

Im just hoping and praying :witch: stays away from us all!!

:dust:


----------



## sarah1726

well i hust bought 2 clear blue plus are they a good one? im testing in the morning with fmu :) xxx


----------



## sarah1726

hi nayla82 god you have got promising symptoms :) fingers crossed for that :bfp: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Sarah1726! :) I think we both have lots of signs, hopefully this will be our month!
> 
> I'm going to try and hold out until next Sunday (which is when AF is due), but if things continue the way they are, I'll probably cave in and test sooner than that. Maybe Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Just tried to fall asleep, and now I'm just restless. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, but I feel like this may be it! This is only our 3rd cycle TTC, but this is the first time I've felt this way. I'm praying this is it!

im trying not to get my hopes up either, but i feel this may be it too :D :happydance: fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Thanks Sarah! Loving your PMA! :happydance: I really hope this is your month!! The waiting is killing me!! :loopy: Just a few days to test!! :dust:

Also I heard Clear Blue Plus are one of the best in the Market!! I just got mine of Amazon when I ordered Pre-Seed and a whole lot of TTC Goodies :blush:

Wow your so good to have lasted this long without testing!! I would have lost it by now!! :tease:

In My prayers for tomorrow Hun xx :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

just did a digi opk and got a smiley face should i do a hpt in a while??? is that a really good sign ??? please say YES xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

yes hun it is! test!!!!


----------



## sarah1726

:happydance: ooooohhhhhh thank you !!!! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah, have you tested yet? So curious. How many days DPO are you?


----------



## sarah1726

im not sure how many dpo we are as we werent actually ttc this month ( or last month ) but im testing at 6pm ( i live in ireland ) ( 2 and a half hours away ) so fingers crossed...in saying this i have been using opks digital clear blue for about a week just for the fun of it, i had NO smiley face and i could barly see the test line (after i ejected the stick) !! but today i got my smiley face AND the lines are really there and really dark, just not AS dark as the control line ... now i've heard it needs to be as dark or darker than the control line :( its not quite where it needs to be to consider pregnancy yet but should i test today anyway and are my chances still high ? :wacko: after all they do say for digitals to NOT go by the lines only by the digital scrreen ( which i did today and got a smiley face ) xxxxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Thank you for your info. I'm still learning so your experience is helpful.


----------



## sarah1726

im fairly new to all this myself me and my decided we were going to start ttc after my period this month but ut hasnt showed may have started sooner than we thought lol xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, my light cramping has disappeared today. *sad*


----------



## sarah1726

i still have mine and the insomnia and the waves of nausia and sore bbs ( kinda ) i will be not shocked if my hpt is negative :wacko: xxxx


----------



## tigger867

:dust::dust:Hi ladies,
Can i join in, im new to the site, ive have 3 diamonds from a pervious marriage, and they all were unplaned, this is my first planned preg, with my present hubby, and i'm in the 2ww phase as well. I due af in 5 - 6 days time, its my first month of trying, i'm using the CBFM, and CB opk.
I was interested to know, that some of you had loss motions, cos that has happened to me for the past 2 days, also i been feeling that i might be sick any minute, 1st thing in the morning, but when i have breaky i feel fine. Also 1 week b4 my af arrives, i normally get tender nipples, but this time i have nothing, odd i know. Do think this is promising?

Good luck to all that r waiting


----------



## sarah1726

well i just tested after holding my pee for 3 and a half hours bfn :( maybe, if i am that the opk picked it up first? or maybe the urine wasnt good enough? i have one test left will do it in the morning using fmu and if thats negative, i will test again over the weekend with a first response oh well im not too disappointed because im not out till af shows :) which doesnt seem like it, no af cramps or the usual sore bbs xx


----------



## hmh33

I've got my fingers crossed, Sarah! Hope you get your BFP this weekend! :) 

I have new symptoms to share: 

8 dpo: very moody and emotional; not cramping anymore (weird?); increased vaginal lubrication (not sure if that means anything, but I'm hoping it does!) 

It's sort of strange, it's like my symptoms have disappeared! Besides the above mentioned things. It makes me nervous...


----------



## hmh33

Tigger, that does sound promising! I'm experiencing symptoms that are out of the norm for me, as are you, so hopefully this is our time for BFP! :)


----------



## sarah1726

oh im so excited for all of us....my symptoms are still here mild cramps arent as frequent though and i too have more vaginal lubricantion too aka cm (cervical mucas) good luck to us all !! im testing inn the mornig again so fingers crossed :) no opks left :( would love to do one tomorrow to see if its darker again :'( awww well lol xxx


----------



## birdiex

9DPO symptoms!

Slight nausea, dizziness, tiredness, sore breasts yesterday (but gone today?) and moodswings.

Also, which I've posted in my other thread but I'm trying to get as many opinions as possible, I've had bleeding today and yesterday? Mainly brownish but have had some bright red with a few little clots in, though all in all fairly light, intermittent flow. Does this mean miscarriage, or is it implantation bleeding? Could it be because of the increased blood flow to the womb? (Please take a look at my other thread for more info!).

Any opinions? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## hmh33

Hi birdiex, we're right about the same time :) I'm 8 dpo! 

I don't know about the bleeding, I've had some light spotting, hoping it's implantation bleeding! :) 

Is it normal for symptoms to be present one day then disappear the next?


----------



## birdiex

Good luck hmh33!

I've had symptoms be here one day and not the next, but they usually do come back. Personally, I'm putting it down to the hormones that might be changing, but I'm not sure if this is the case! Hopefully someone will come and enlighten us on the blood and things, fingers crossed everything is still okay for us both!


----------



## hmh33

Birdiex - I read your other post, your bleeding may or may not be implantation bleeding, it's hard to tell. I know you hate to hear this, but you're just going to have to wait it out and see if AF arrives. Or, if you can't stand it over the next few days (which I know is going to be an issue for me! :D), take a HPT. 

By the way, the woman who told you that missing 2 pills is okay is wrong. It's okay to miss one as long as you take it asap, but missing two in a row is setting yourself up for possible pregnancy.

AND, even missing one pill decreases the effectiveness of the pill. To be as protected as possible, you need to take your pill at the same time, every day.


----------



## birdiex

Silly woman!  Not much I can do now, if I do get a BFP though I'll give the clinic she works at a call. Imagine how many other people she could have told that to!

Anyway I'll wait until the 17th (due period) and then I'll make a doc's appointment if it doesn't show. Just don't want any sort of harm to be done because of the bleeding without me knowing what's happening! I think I'm too much of a worrier lol!


----------



## sarah1726

ok so ive been doing some research because i have a very good feeling im pregnant, and apperantly blue dye tests such as clear blue are terrible :o thats what i tested with today, im going to test in the morning with fmu maybe then it may come up xx


----------



## birdiex

Good luck hun! Tell us which one is better, saves us all wasting time & money!


----------



## sarah1726

lol i sure will :) if its still negative tomorrow im going to nuy a first response and do it over the weekend :D xx

oh and birdiex fmu is not a brand of pregnancy test, it stands for first morning urine :) xx


----------



## hmh33

I'm so excited to hear your results, Sarah!! I'm going to buy HPTs tomorrow... I've been trying to avoid buying them, because I know once I do, I'm going to go through them quickly! lol


----------



## sarah1726

i know the feeling lol i bought 2 but didnt plan on using them till in the morning, well i got home and said to my bf im gunna do my last opk, not expecting a smiley face i just want to see the lines lol (something to obsess over i guess ) anyway i did it and i checked it and screamed ''it has a face '' LMAO the bf thought id lost the plot until i explained...that was 2 pm so i said i wouldnt drink anything and i wouldnt pee for 4 hours and do a test since ive heard people knowing they were pg from their opk...any way i did the hpt it was negative .... stupid opk getting my hopes up !! lol xxx


----------



## tigger867

Hi girls,
Had to disappear earlier,but im back..
Hey birdie, when i was expecting my 2nd baby, i bled as if i was having a af, it last for about 3 months, its only when i missed the fourth cycle and had a scan to comfirm that i was in fact 4months preg. But the bleeding was like a normal cycle, it was brown discharge stuff and very light bleeding. So you very well might be:bfp:
Lets all hope for the best hey:thumbup:.


----------



## hmh33

Just ran out and bought a 3-pk of FRER :D Couldn't help myself. 

Now I'm staring at them, itching to poas, BUT, lol, it's too early...but soon!


----------



## Adanma

hmh33 we are on the same cycle! I am 8 DPO today as well. Trying to wait til wednesday for first test. Then if negative wait til sunday when AF is due. Hard though.

symptoms: Last two or three days I've had mild cramping, diarrhea, lots of creamy white cm, slight sour tummy, and a stuffy nose. I had sore nipples earlier after O, but that has gone. I cried today over something stupid and I've been a raging b**** on and off today as well. Poor hubby! Hope this is it for everyone this month! A lot of the symptoms everyone is posting seem so promising! I had a really strong painful ovulation this month as well and I felt the pain on both sides which is new for me. So I'm crossing fingers! I also had UTI type symptoms one day, but I tested negative for UTI.

Adanma


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Just ran out and bought a 3-pk of FRER :D Couldn't help myself.
> 
> Now I'm staring at them, itching to poas, BUT, lol, it's too early...but soon!

maybe at 10dpo ?? im dying to know :happydance: lol xxx


----------



## hmh33

Adanma - sounds promising! Hope this is our month! FX'd! :D


----------



## hmh33

Sarah - hahaha, I'm thinking I'll do one at 10dpo. Want to hold out as long as possible... I feel good about this month though. I'm hoping, praying! :) If I get a BFN at 10dpo, I'm going to wait until Sunday (which is when AF is due).


----------



## tigger867

hmh33 and adanma, im on the same cycle days as you two, im gonna try and hold out to Sunday, as well b4 i do my test. I still having mild cramp, and a watery not sticky (sorry 4 tmi) CM, but not lots of it. Also this is a new 1, back of my calfs (lower leg), are really painful, and so are is my lower back, not sure if its a symtom, thought i add it in. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## sarah1726

ok just did another test bfn :( i still have symptoms, still crampy in the lower abdominal over pubic bone they were frequent last night...really annoying still have pain in the ''tissue'' of my bbs, not the usual pain that comes with af, still cant sleep even though i do be soooo tired :( and my lower abdominal is bloated...i also have some lower back pain just the odd time...do you girls still think i have a chance ?? im feeling doubtful as 2 tests ( one yesterday and one this morning with fmu were negative :wacko: and its bugging me, i just wanna know .... xxx

oh and i dont usually check my cervix position but just thought i would last night .... i did it the other day and i could just about reach it, well last night it was so high up that the tip of my finger could barly reach it !! is that a good sign too??


----------



## birdiex

tigger867 said:


> Hi girls,
> Had to disappear earlier,but im back..
> Hey birdie, when i was expecting my 2nd baby, i bled as if i was having a af, it last for about 3 months, its only when i missed the fourth cycle and had a scan to comfirm that i was in fact 4months preg. But the bleeding was like a normal cycle, it was brown discharge stuff and very light bleeding. So you very well might be:bfp:
> Lets all hope for the best hey:thumbup:.

Thanks hun!
It just worries me that it might be in trouble or something and I have no clue! That's if it's there at all lol.

Today's 10 DPO and I've come down quite snuffly, and sore throat. I've also got crispy eyes today, which I never ever get? I don't think that's a symptom but it's happening today lol! Sore boobs have gone but I've now instead got lower back pain and a few little cramps. Also, the blood I've been having has slown up a lot and has become more mucusy, as though it's mixed in with sticky discharge (sorry if TMI)! Not sure what that means but hoping for the best!

Also two more symptoms! Sex drive has totally dissappeared, and I feel very subdued and like I want to be by myself all day. Yesterday I spent all day in bed on the laptop, never stayed in bed all day like that before! I feel very like I don't want to see anyone except my OH. Very emotional lol!

Good luck everyone, anyone else 10DPO?


----------



## sarah1726

ok so as ive been saying my period was due on the 5th of july and for the past week ive been using opks, and i only got a smily face yesterday and well here is a pic of the lines when i ejected the stick ( the last one is yesterdays when i got the smiley face :) 

https://i29.tinypic.com/2ajduh2.jpg



there is lines on the rest, but faint and the last one, the lines are darker than what the camera picked up


----------



## birdiex

Congrats hun, I see the lines! *hugs*


----------



## sarah1726

and i shouldnt be having any pos opk as i should not be ovulating, so why am i getting neg hpts ??? :wacko: *i just want to know lol*


----------



## birdiex

Not too sure.. Keep at the BD'ing I suppose just in case, and you're not out of the game until AF shows so good luck!


----------



## hmh33

:( :( :(

So I caved in this morning and tested at 9dpo with FMU, BFN, buuuuut, I'm still not out of the game until AF shows up. I'm just a little disappointed. Kept tilting the test different angles to try and see the line... :( 

But no, BFN. 

Anyway, sounds good, Sarah! I def see the line! Stay away :witch:! :D


----------



## birdiex

Aw hun don't worry, 9DPO is early! FX'ed for you for that BFP in a few days time! x


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> :( :( :(
> 
> So I caved in this morning and tested at 9dpo with FMU, BFN, buuuuut, I'm still not out of the game until AF shows up. I'm just a little disappointed. Kept tilting the test different angles to try and see the line... :(
> 
> But no, BFN.
> 
> Anyway, sounds good, Sarah! I def see the line! Stay away :witch:! :D

i know the feeling of the BFN and tilting the test and different angles LOL 
thanks for your support on the opk's its really bugging me im going mad now because i have no more opk's so i wont know if the lines are getting darker on them :( im still clinging to hope though since the opk i did yesterday gave me a smily face :) im hoping the opk is picking up hcg before the stupid pregnancy test :dohh: xxxx


----------



## dd29

sarah1726 said:


> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)

hello well i am 10wks and 2 days preggers but i can tell u what i felt in the 2ww cuz i wrote it down lol. about 6 days past o my boobies started hurting and got worse as the days went by also had stitch like pulling pains in tummy cudnt stop eating, creamy cm GROSE! never got nausea till 5 wks pregnant and started to get the tiredness about 7 wks and hay i also had the sniffles and a sore throte really hope this helps x


----------



## hmh33

I have FX'd for you, Sarah! And thank you birdie :) 

I know it's early, everyone said to wait until 11 or 12 dpo, BUT, I woke up this morning, had to go to the bathroom, and saw those tests staring back at me. LOL. Couldn't help myself. 

But it was definite :bfn:, no faint pink second line or anything :( 

I pray this is our month, Sarah! :dust:


----------



## birdiex

Good luck girls!


Another thing I forgot to mention earlier: Are vivid dreams a sign? Many people have said about them on here, and last night I dreamed about getting two BFP's and being PG with twins! :| x


----------



## hmh33

dd29 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)
> 
> hello well i am 10wks and 2 days preggers but i can tell u what i felt in the 2ww cuz i wrote it down lol. about 6 days past o my boobies started hurting and got worse as the days went by also had stitch like pulling pains in tummy cudnt stop eating, creamy cm GROSE! never got nausea till 5 wks pregnant and started to get the tiredness about 7 wks and hay i also had the sniffles and a sore throte really hope this helps xClick to expand...



Hey dd! :) 
How many dpo did you test and get a positive result? :)


----------



## sarah1726

[/QUOTE]
hello well i am 10wks and 2 days preggers but i can tell u what i felt in the 2ww cuz i wrote it down lol. about 6 days past o my boobies started hurting and got worse as the days went by also had stitch like pulling pains in tummy cudnt stop eating, creamy cm GROSE! never got nausea till 5 wks pregnant and started to get the tiredness about 7 wks and hay i also had the sniffles and a sore throte really hope this helps x[/QUOTE]

thats very helpful :) im still eating like a horse lol xx and congrats on your :bfp: xxx :happydance:


----------



## dd29

hmh33 said:


> :( :( :(
> 
> So I caved in this morning and tested at 9dpo with FMU, BFN, buuuuut, I'm still not out of the game until AF shows up. I'm just a little disappointed. Kept tilting the test different angles to try and see the line... :(
> 
> But no, BFN.
> 
> Anyway, sounds good, Sarah! I def see the line! Stay away :witch:! :D

hello again i just posted with out looking at this post 9dpo is still a little early to test so dont give up hope just yet mayb the hormone levels are not yet strong anough to pick up try testing in a few days i got my bfp at 13 dpo si it cud b still early hun. i also have done the whole tilting thing wen i was ttc we tried for 6 months. really hope u get ure bfp xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> Good luck girls!
> 
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention earlier: Are vivid dreams a sign? Many people have said about them on here, and last night I dreamed about getting two BFP's and being PG with twins! :| x

yes they are supposed to be a sign !! i had one last week where i dreamed i got a bfp but it was just a regular dream and a positive pregnancy test popped into it....how random !! but last night i had a nightmare, had a dream that i was pregnant and had just given birth to a baby girl but the baby wasnt breathing and they took her away and a few hours later they brought her back to me and she was fine :cry: i woke up having the sweats !! xx


----------



## mrsmmm

HMN - I caved in and tested 8 DPO. I'm worse than you. Negative. However, if my boobs don't stop hurting....I'm going to be tempted to test tomorrow.


----------



## birdiex

Bless! Mine was a normal dream two, and then two BFP's! Then just the feeling of being PG with twins, and then the face of a smiling baby popped into my head for about a second and then the dream just stopped until I woke up!


----------



## dd29

hmh33 said:


> dd29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)
> 
> hello well i am 10wks and 2 days preggers but i can tell u what i felt in the 2ww cuz i wrote it down lol. about 6 days past o my boobies started hurting and got worse as the days went by also had stitch like pulling pains in tummy cudnt stop eating, creamy cm GROSE! never got nausea till 5 wks pregnant and started to get the tiredness about 7 wks and hay i also had the sniffles and a sore throte really hope this helps xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dd! :)
> How many dpo did you test and get a positive result? :)Click to expand...

i just posted to u again i got my bfp at 13dpo funny thing is i did a ovulation test first and it was positive didnt really know wat to make of it because i was already 13 dpo my friend told me opks can pik up the pregnancy hormone so sent hubby out to get pregnancy tests only the cheap strip ones was so nevous doing it and my freind stayed on the phone the whole time i was amazed when the line apeared strait away was faint so tested a few days later and was very very srtong . i know wats it like the ttc lark drives u mad wen aunt flo shows up. are u normaly late or regular xxx


----------



## sarah1726

dd29 said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi, :blush: im just wondering if the girls in the 2ww would like to share some symptoms good luck to all and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D
> 
> my period was due on the 5th but nothing :) no menstural cramps or sore bbs :D Ok, heres what i've been experiencing the past couple of days:
> 
> mild low abdominal cramps,not sore just annoyinng, nothing like af cramps
> weeing ALOT
> very dry cm during the day and very wet in the evening ( i think af is coming but nothing)
> eating way more than usual
> and tonight i have a slightly sore throat ( not sure if thats a symptom, but it came on quite sudden)
> 
> sounds promising, :happydance: but im not testing until monday :) so come on girls, share your symptoms :)
> 
> hello well i am 10wks and 2 days preggers but i can tell u what i felt in the 2ww cuz i wrote it down lol. about 6 days past o my boobies started hurting and got worse as the days went by also had stitch like pulling pains in tummy cudnt stop eating, creamy cm GROSE! never got nausea till 5 wks pregnant and started to get the tiredness about 7 wks and hay i also had the sniffles and a sore throte really hope this helps xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dd! :)
> How many dpo did you test and get a positive result? :)Click to expand...
> 
> i just posted to u again i got my bfp at 13dpo funny thing is i did a ovulation test first and it was positive didnt really know wat to make of it because i was already 13 dpo my friend told me opks can pik up the pregnancy hormone so sent hubby out to get pregnancy tests only the cheap strip ones was so nevous doing it and my freind stayed on the phone the whole time i was amazed when the line apeared strait away was faint so tested a few days later and was very very srtong . i know wats it like the ttc lark drives u mad wen aunt flo shows up. are u normaly late or regular xxxClick to expand...

wow that gives me so much hope as thats me right now !! yesterday i got a positive opk (smily face ) but the difference is im getting neg hpts :( xxxx


----------



## birdiex

FX'ed for you and that BFP soon sarah!

I'm taking that dream positively! Like i said, Mine was a normal dream too, and then two BFP's! Then just the feeling of being PG with twins, and then the face of a smiling baby popped into my head for about a second and then the dream just stopped until I woke up!


----------



## sarah1726

im hoping i am :) taking things as they come though xxx


----------



## sarah1726

i just pee'd and its very cloudy and i read that can happen from either being dehydrated or it can happen in early pregnancy :D or an infection :wacko: lol god i almost feel like im clutching at straws :-| xxx


----------



## birdiex

Sounds good Sarah!


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah, I'll clutch straws for you. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for luck.


----------



## tigger867

Hey sarah,

Been updating myself with all your post, that sounds really positive.:thumbup:
Just wait a another couple of days then test again, in the mean time here a supportive hug:hug::hugs:.

Im just sweating it out untill my af due date on Sunday, but im so tempted to test. A friend of my who had a baby just 3 mths ago, said she's gonna dig out her 2ww symptoms list, she gonna call me later this evening. i keep you girls posted.

Also she has mentioned that all the symptoms that some of us are having are simplar to hers, loose motions, tender boobs, wet/ creamy cm, vivid dreams etc.


----------



## Reebo

Just got a :bfp: at 13DPO. My TWW symptoms:

-Sore bbs from 1DPO, got more sore as the days went on.
-Little white bumps appeared on aerols (I'm spelling that wrong - the pink part of the boob) around 7DPO.
-Started poo'ing more frequently around 9DPO (more than once a day, where usually I only went once).
-Spotting at 10DPO.
-Mild cramps from 11-13DPO.
-Mild nausea around 10DPO - on and off but worse in the morning.
-Dizziness on and off around 11DPO.

But remember the symptoms are different for everyone! Someone else just posted that she didn't have any TWW symptoms and got her :bfp:! I'm sending :dust: everyone's way!!


----------



## birdiex

This "implantation bleeding" thing that I think is going on is easing off, very light intermittent flow. But I just lost about a teaspoon of dark red blood when I went to the toilet? Is this something to be worried about? I've also just been informed that heavy "implantation bleeding" could indicate eptopic :s

Any ideas guys? Should I make a doc appointment now being only 10DPO or wait until saturday to see if AF shows? The bleed is a lot lighter than a period but has been a mix of brown and red blood, and this is the 3rd day. ??


----------



## birdiex

Reebo said:


> Just got a :bfp: at 13DPO. My TWW symptoms:
> 
> -Sore bbs from 1DPO, got more sore as the days went on.
> -Little white bumps appeared on aerols (I'm spelling that wrong - the pink part of the boob) around 7DPO.
> -Started poo'ing more frequently around 9DPO (more than once a day, where usually I only went once).
> -Spotting at 10DPO.
> -Mild cramps from 11-13DPO.
> -Mild nausea around 10DPO - on and off but worse in the morning.
> -Dizziness on and off around 11DPO.
> 
> But remember the symptoms are different for everyone! Someone else just posted that she didn't have any TWW symptoms and got her :bfp:! I'm sending :dust: everyone's way!!

Congrats hun!


----------



## sarah1726

tigger867 said:


> Hey sarah,
> 
> Been updating myself with all your post, that sounds really positive.:thumbup:
> Just wait a another couple of days then test again, in the mean time here a supportive hug:hug::hugs:.
> 
> Im just sweating it out untill my af due date on Sunday, but im so tempted to test. A friend of my who had a baby just 3 mths ago, said she's gonna dig out her 2ww symptoms list, she gonna call me later this evening. i keep you girls posted.
> 
> Also she has mentioned that all the symptoms that some of us are having are simplar to hers, loose motions, tender boobs, wet/ creamy cm, vivid dreams etc.

well thank you and please share when you hear from your friend :) although everyone is different, i understand that :) and i have some cheapy tests so will test with them for the nest few days and if nothing, will buy a frer over the weekend and if still nothing will make a docs app on monday xxx


----------



## sarah1726

Reebo said:


> Just got a :bfp: at 13DPO. My TWW symptoms:
> 
> -Sore bbs from 1DPO, got more sore as the days went on.
> -Little white bumps appeared on aerols (I'm spelling that wrong - the pink part of the boob) around 7DPO.
> -Started poo'ing more frequently around 9DPO (more than once a day, where usually I only went once).
> -Spotting at 10DPO.
> -Mild cramps from 11-13DPO.
> -Mild nausea around 10DPO - on and off but worse in the morning.
> -Dizziness on and off around 11DPO.
> 
> But remember the symptoms are different for everyone! Someone else just posted that she didn't have any TWW symptoms and got her :bfp:! I'm sending :dust: everyone's way!!

:happydance: xXx CONGRATULATINONS ON YOUR :bfp: xXx :happydance:


----------



## tigger867

:wohoo:congratulation:happydance: Reebo

And thankyou so much for sharing your symptoms, it really helps us girls in the tww part.x


----------



## babyanise

can you really get symptons stright after ov when implantation has not happenend yet or is it all in my head?:shrug:


----------



## mrsmmm

Reebo - CONGRATS!! And thanks for the symptoms. 

Babyanise - I think implantation bleeding is supposed to occur later, as in maybe 10dpo. I could be wrong, but I think I read that in another forum.


----------



## sarah1726

here is a link for info on implantation bleeding :)
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/implantation-bleeding.html

and stories from woman who had it 
https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...st_for_those_that_had_IMPLANTATION_bleeding_/

hope this is any use to you xx


----------



## birdiex

Hiya hun, Yeah that link says it's normal to be pink or brown but I'm getting some bright red blood? :/


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> Hiya hun, Yeah that link says it's normal to be pink or brown but I'm getting some bright red blood? :/

read the second link from woman who experience it, one of them said they had red spotting, check it out :) xx


----------



## sarah1726

ok i cant find my cervix :wacko: i could just about reach it yesterday but now i cant....dont usually feel my cervix but have been the past couple of days is it good or bad that its up soooo high ?? :shrug: xx


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun, Yeah that link says it's normal to be pink or brown but I'm getting some bright red blood? :/
> 
> read the second link from woman who experience it, one of them said they had red spotting, check it out :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun that's encouraging! I'll wait until AF's due and if she's a no show I'll make a doc appointment and get them to test me :) xx


----------



## sarah1726

good :) xx


----------



## mrsmmm

can't wait to test and get 2ww over with.


----------



## Adanma

alright I am weak and I tested today 9DPO and it was negative of course. I am really nauseous today and very tired so I thought if I am feeling this bad it HAS to show up by now right? hahahaaa. Anyway, will test in a couple of days I suppose.
Adanma


----------



## birdiex

Good luck with it Adamna, I'm 10DPO and I'm also exhausted and nauseous! Not fun :( All for a good cause though ay!


----------



## babyanise

sarah1726 said:


> ok i cant find my cervix :wacko: i could just about reach it yesterday but now i cant....dont usually feel my cervix but have been the past couple of days is it good or bad that its up soooo high ?? :shrug: xx

how do u check it?.what will it feel like ect.just the thought makes me feel abit :sick:but ill give it ago,maybe lol


----------



## mrsmmm

On another site, one girl said to go up with your middle finger following the path till you bump into something that either feels like raw steak or the tip of your nose. It usually helps to be slightly squatted and muscles down there relaxed.

I guess I just know where it is and what to feel for....ummmm practice makes perfect. If you find it once, you'll know!

Oh, and my cramps are back.


----------



## babyanise

ewwww sounds fun lol,but ty very much.:thumbup:


----------



## hmh33

I felt the same way, Adanma! I was thinking, "Ugh, if I'm feeling this way now, I've got to have at least a faint positive...'

NOPE! :bfn:

If I am pregnant, I hope this doesn't get that much worse LOL


----------



## hmh33

I'm going to try again at 12 dpo if :witch: hasn't shown up.


----------



## hmh33

mrsmmm said:


> HMN - I caved in and tested 8 DPO. I'm worse than you. Negative. However, if my boobs don't stop hurting....I'm going to be tempted to test tomorrow.

:) Hopefully we get our :bfp: :D I'm gonna wait until 12 dpo this time :) It's not over until the :witch: arrives!


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> i just pee'd and its very cloudy and i read that can happen from either being dehydrated or it can happen in early pregnancy :D or an infection :wacko: lol god i almost feel like im clutching at straws :-| xxx


I'm clutching at straws, too. :) :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I'm going to try again at 12 dpo if :witch: hasn't shown up.

hope you get your :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## hmh33

I'm feeling like I'm out this month. Even though I know 9dpo is really early, the :bfn: made me depressed, lol. Now I'm not feeling any of my symptoms anymore. 

But I'm not feeling AF symptoms, either. This is a really strange cycle. :/ 

:dust: to all!


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I'm feeling like I'm out this month. Even though I know 9dpo is really early, the :bfn: made me depressed, lol. Now I'm not feeling any of my symptoms anymore.
> 
> But I'm not feeling AF symptoms, either. This is a really strange cycle. :/
> 
> :dust: to all!

im not feelin af symptoms yet either :thumbup: so im guessing its a good sign, we're not out till af shows xx


----------



## hmh33

Just had some pink spotting after I went to the bathroom :( I'm hoping this isn't AF rearing her ugly head.


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Just had some pink spotting after I went to the bathroom :( I'm hoping this isn't AF rearing her ugly head.

:hugs: i hope not hun BUT it could be implantation bleeding :happydance: lets wait and see :D is it unusual for your period to come early :wacko: ?? xxxx

dont want to get your hopes up but implantation bleeding can occur 6-12 dpo and is usually pink or brown in colour :) chin up xx


----------



## hmh33

I sure hope it's implantation bleeding! I don't know, it's so hard to know these things, I'm trying for my first :baby: :) 

Actually, it is unusual for my period to come early. But I'm afraid to take that as a good sign, :haha:, in case :witch: just decided to show up early this month to upset me! 

I'm really really hoping this is it for DH and I... ugh. It's such a crappy feeling to get those :bfn: because I feel like this really might be it, and then to have the test say negative, it's just disheartening.... 

FX'd for both of us!! 

I'm actually considering going to get some OV test strips to see if they show up positive. That would be interesting for the both of us, eh? :) 

Thanks for all your support, Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I sure hope it's implantation bleeding! I don't know, it's so hard to know these things, I'm trying for my first :baby: :)
> 
> Actually, it is unusual for my period to come early. But I'm afraid to take that as a good sign, :haha:, in case :witch: just decided to show up early this month to upset me!
> 
> I'm really really hoping this is it for DH and I... ugh. It's such a crappy feeling to get those :bfn: because I feel like this really might be it, and then to have the test say negative, it's just disheartening....
> 
> FX'd for both of us!!
> 
> I'm actually considering going to get some OV test strips to see if they show up positive. That would be interesting for the both of us, eh? :)
> 
> Thanks for all your support, Sarah! :hugs:


YAY opk's would be interesting nut i dont want you to go out of your way for them ?? its up to you lol and this is also my first time ttc our first :) and yes i was disheartened when i saw those bfn too :cry: but im ok because i still have hope because no af :) :hugs: xx


----------



## hmh33

OH NO.... went to the bathroom again...
wiped red :( :( :( 

I think I'm out this month.... 

I was so sure this month!!!


:( :( :( :( Oh, I think I need to go have a good cry :(


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> OH NO.... went to the bathroom again...
> wiped red :( :( :(
> 
> I think I'm out this month....
> 
> I was so sure this month!!!
> 
> 
> :( :( :( :( Oh, I think I need to go have a good cry :(


:hug: you never know, read this
https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...st_for_those_that_had_IMPLANTATION_bleeding_/
just wait and see :) hope not :flower: xxx


----------



## hmh33

Hopefully it's implantation bleeding??? I've had light spotting for the past 4-5 days, with it now being bright red but not very much... It's definitely not AF, but possibly the beginnings of AF...

But, the first time I experienced the bleeding, it was faint pink, and continued to be faint pink until about the third day when it was brownish, then light pink again yesterday (but very very little, only a few drops), and now today it's worse. I have no idea what's going on here....

Oh, my body. :shrug:


----------



## hmh33

First spotting began at 5 dpo.


----------



## birdiex

HMH, we're in the same boat it seems. Mine began at 8DPO, it's 10DPO today and though easing off, I have some red blood and it seems set to continue but probably stop tomorrow. If anything you're more in the game than I am, I've had about two teaspoons of red blood loss and a teaspoon of brown spotting. Still feeling a bit symptom-y though!

Also, what does it mean if your cervix moves down? It's come down slightly, I've never been able to touch it before and now I can reach it :/ Just went in the bath and had a check, only opportunity for today while I remembered to check lol! (Sorry if TMI!)


----------



## sarah1726

i think if your cervix comes down, your going to get your period :wacko: ?? im not too sure though, maybe start a new thread and maybe some of the girls with more experience will give you some more info on it xxx


----------



## birdiex

I don't know, May have been the way I was sitting? Tried it lying down and couldn't feel it, then sat up hunched over a bit and I felt it. First time I've ever properly checked lol. I read that it should be high and shut? It's definately squeezed tight shut, so wherever it is, I've got 1/2 lol! x


----------



## sarah1726

lol you need to check it in the same position everyday and at the same time as it could move during the day, so say if you were huntched over at 11am, you need to do the same everyday or you could get it wrong xx hope that helped


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> First spotting began at 5 dpo.

it could happen that early, :) wait it out and see if af comes full throttle :thumbup: xx :hugs:


----------



## birdiex

https://www.steadyhealth.com/low_cervix___a_sign_of_pregnancy__t107186.html

On here it also says about HcG hormone in one woman not showing up until 8 weeks pregnant! So all you girls getting BFN but no AF, stay positive! xx


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> lol you need to check it in the same position everyday and at the same time as it could move during the day, so say if you were huntched over at 11am, you need to do the same everyday or you could get it wrong xx hope that helped

Thanks hun.
I've never tried it before, I think I'm going to leave the cervix and rely on other signs to wait and see! But I linked to a post that I thought might cheer up girls that are getting BFN but no AF in my last post, I couldn't believe that it took one woman 8weeks for HCG to show! xx


----------



## hmh33

The wait is killing me! argh


----------



## birdiex

HMH hold out for a little longer, that BFP may be just around the corner for you. FX'ed, good luck hun x


----------



## SP1306

Hi Sarah1726

I just got my :bfp: today!!!!

Symptoms for me were

1DPO-5DPO- no symptoms at all!
5DPO-today (13/14DPO) Stomach cramps- weird gurling feeling! Extremley sore nipples- not boobs just nipples! Very full and 'heavy' feeling boobs!
5DPo-10DPO- extremley tired- so so sleepy!! 
8DPO- Diahorea (sorry TMI)
12DPO- needing to pee lots- through the night- which I neverwae up for- this made me go buy the test!!!

Only had a digital one is the store....so got that one and tested this morning...Pregnant 1-2!!!! Very early days I know, but just wanted to share!

Good luck to all

xxxxx


----------



## birdiex

Congrats on your BFP hun! Good luck, h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## hmh33

Congrats! h&h 9!!! 

:D


----------



## sarah1726

congratulations on you :bfp: hoping to be joining you soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## My bo bo

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## hmh33

Haven't seen any bleeding since the red... 

FX'd that it was implantation bleeding! :dance:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Haven't seen any bleeding since the red...
> 
> FX'd that it was implantation bleeding! :dance:

wow :loopy::yipee::headspin: fingers crossed :D im dead happy for you, if it stays away test in 2 days time :) feel free to experience with opks too :D xxxx


----------



## hmh33

Will do, Sarah! I'll keep you posted :) 

Thank you so much :D


----------



## birdiex

Sounds good HMH, my bleeding has come down to hardly being there but it's bloody CM this time, looks like the dregs of my bleed mixed with the mucusy stuff. Sorry for TMI! Anyone know what that is? Hopefully gunna stop soon FX'ed!


----------



## mrsmmm

Well ladies, back again. I think this 2ww is killing me. Literally. :growlmad: Now, 8dpo I feel sick almost like a flu without the flu. 

Current symptoms today besides above: 
boobs hurt to the point that I'm wearing a sports bra
very sensitive areolas. 
cervical low tummy area just hurts like I'm having worst nagging period. 
I don't want to sit, stand, or work....just sleep. :sleep: I slept yesterday for 3 hours after work. 
My cervix is harder, like the tip of my nose.

AF due next Tuesday. Wish I knew what was going on down there. :baby: Although, I must admit I have the sweetest DH. He patted my tummy goodbye this morning. When I rolled my eyes at him, he said "well, just in case."


----------



## mita

hi..this is moumita from bangladesh...can i join this thread?.....i am kinda confused and would love some advice....my nipples hurt...n i am only 6 dpo....i dont have any other symptoms....opk n early pregnany tests r not available in our county..so we have no choice but to wait till we miss our period..n then wait another week to get the test done...i am already losing my mind...i wonder how i'll wait for the next 2 weeks....this is our first month trying to conceive...!!


----------



## sarah1726

awwww he is thoughtful mrsmmm aww well lets just continue to symptom spot lol xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Sarah. His father passed when he was young so he wants so badly to be a dad.


----------



## hmh33

Aww, that's so sad and so sweet... Bittersweet. I pray for a child for you, mrsmmm. 

Sarah - started spotting pink again. I'm like running to the bathroom every hour to check now. 

I guess we'll see! :/


----------



## hmh33

Hi mita! :) Some women find out that they are pregnant without ever having a symptom, so you could be! 

Gosh, no EPTs? I would go crazy. I'm a poas-addict.


----------



## sarah1726

mita said:


> hi..this is moumita from bangladesh...can i join this thread?.....i am kinda confused and would love some advice....my nipples hurt...n i am only 6 dpo....i dont have any other symptoms....opk n early pregnany tests r not available in our county..so we have no choice but to wait till we miss our period..n then wait another week to get the test done...i am already losing my mind...i wonder how i'll wait for the next 2 weeks....this is our first month trying to conceive...!!

hi :) welcome to the two week wait :thumbup: wow i cant believe you dont have pregnancy testd or opks :wacko: so do you have to go to docotr to get tested ? and 6dpo is early , do you normally have sore nipples around this time ? xx


----------



## sarah1726

ok girls im beating myself up now lol just did another cheapy hpt.....needless to say you know the answer lol i think im turning into a poas~aholic :rofl:

here are the symptoms ive had today

-pain under bbs in the tissue
-cramps ( still )
-milky cm 
-feel real wet like af is here and nothing
-cloudy urine (could be anything though ) and it smells real strong
-sore throat
-vivid dreams ( when i went for a little lie down today )
-and still suffering from insomnia ( still was up till last night anyway)
- and sooooo f***ing hungry ( excuse the language ) but i have probably gained 10lbs the past week lol
-still peeing every 20-30 mins ( very annoying especially when watching tv lol )

no sign of AF ( even though they should have been here on the 5th of july, im sure of it ) so im very hopeful with these symptoms
xxxx

everybody feel free to update your symptoms :) :hug:


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh33 said:


> Aww, that's so sad and so sweet... Bittersweet. I pray for a child for you, mrsmmm.
> 
> Sarah - started spotting pink again. I'm like running to the bathroom every hour to check now.
> 
> I guess we'll see! :/

Thanks. You're symptoms are driving me crazy. How are you living with them? i don't think I could handle the spotting wondering if it's AF or implanting.

Mita - welcome to the drive yourself mad for two weeks forum! I never thought I'd be so obsessed with my own body. :wacko:


----------



## mita

thanks hmh33...well we get all the chinese pregnancy tests but the sensitivity is not mentioned...well i guess i have no other choice but to wait n see if i get my af....if i dont i'll for sure know the reason...i am glad i joined here...well its pretty late here...so i am gonna hit the bed...sending my congratulations to all those who got their BFPs.....n advanced congratulations to those who will get it soon.... :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Aww, that's so sad and so sweet... Bittersweet. I pray for a child for you, mrsmmm.
> 
> Sarah - started spotting pink again. I'm like running to the bathroom every hour to check now.
> 
> I guess we'll see! :/

i think it will be ok so long as it doesnt come full throttle :) FxD for you xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

ok so i just read this tread and i got excited so i ordered a reading by sandra :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/366584-happy-tears-my-sandra-reading.html

here is where you can order one :)

https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872

wonder how right she will be ??


----------



## birdiex

My updated symptoms:

Spotting still, 3rd day. Mostly brown, light intermittent flow but with some red blood and bloody mucus (?). Not sure if this is my body doing implantation bleeding but it's a week until AF's due and I'm never early or late :/

Sore boobs, though not so much today.
So exhausted all the time, though when I lie down to sleep, it's hard to drift off.
Vivid dreams (2 BFP in my dream last night along with twins :s)
Lightheadedness
Dizziness
Hot flushes
Snuffly nose & sneezing (could just be a cold)
Headaches
Pressure inside stomach
Funny butterfly kind of feeling lasting for about a second, happens at wierd moments
Cravings (?!)
Backache
No sex drive :(

There's an Awful lot aren't there :/ I feel like I'm dying over here, feel so poorly! My symptoms are driving me mad! They aren't all constant though, they happen now and again and at some points I feel really perky lol!


----------



## mrsmmm

sarah1726 said:


> ok girls im beating myself up now lol just did another cheapy hpt.....needless to say you know the answer lol i think im turning into a poas~aholic :rofl:
> 
> 
> everybody feel free to update your symptoms :) :hug:

That made me LMAO. I keep saying to myself, "they only cost $X amount. What's the harm in testing again?" I've resisted poas except for one today.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls im beating myself up now lol just did another cheapy hpt.....needless to say you know the answer lol i think im turning into a poas~aholic :rofl:
> 
> 
> everybody feel free to update your symptoms :) :hug:
> 
> That made me LMAO. I keep saying to myself, "they only cost $X amount. What's the harm in testing again?" I've resisted poas except for one today.Click to expand...

they are expensive...i will give ya a laugh !!

just said to the boyfriend about the reading i want to get done, (mentioned in the post above ) he said nothing so i went ahead a purchased it anyway ( 3.75 euro ) he went into the kitchen i followed him and said ''she is supposed to be very accurate '' he never said anything so i just stood there and he said '' your not going to stop till i say ok are you ? '' i said ''nope!!'' so he said ''oh go on then'' i stood there smiling, trying not to laugh and he turned and looked at me and said '' you already bought it , didnt you? '' well i broke my heart laughing trying to say YES 

HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, let us know what she says


----------



## hmh33

Yeah, let us know! LOL! It's worth the entertainment anyway...and what if she's right?? :D


----------



## sarah1726

alot of people have said she is so we'll see :) xx


----------



## hmh33

It's really strange to me that my symptoms have altogether disappeared.

I'm abnormally bitchy, I'm spotting on and off, and there's pressure in my uterus. But that's it. I'm not cramping at all anymore, my breasts haven't changed AT ALL, nothing else to suggest pregnancy (or AF, for that matter). My nausea has disappeared. I had a slight headache today. It's weird. It's like, I don't seem pregnant, but it doesn't seem like I'm about to start my period, either. 

I'm 9dpo. Symptoms started on 5dpo; cramping, twinges, nausea, headaches, moodiness, spotting...

Now I've got barely anything. 

:wacko:

I'm so confused.


----------



## sarah1726

i had extremly bad pains in my stomach last night almost like trapped wind...not fun did another cheap test with fmu BFN :( oh well if i am i will get that bfp soon ( sigh ) xx

still no sign of af or the menstural cramps i get to go with it, usually my bbs are sore a week before she comes and nothing ( which is good i suppose :) just starting to feel doubtful :( ) xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies....can I join?

I'm 13dpo today....so the suspense should be over soon. I also had sore boobs...but like Sarah, mainly in the tissue area....and under arms. Nothing going on with the nips. Gurgly gassy feeling in the stomach....af cramps....creamy cm....that's about it really. I have lots of pressure in my uterus today....but strongly suspect its AF about to make her grand entry! Ah well....we'll see.

Good luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## babyanise

good morning ladies,i have turned into the bitch from hell tday,1 min im nice,next im a bitch,so moody and my bbs are so damn sore.the thing i dont get is theses can't be symptons towards a bfp as implantation has not happened yet,to early so why am i like this as i dont get moody and i dont get sore,heavy bbs,only every now and then and then only when af is due not this early lol,my body is :wacko:


----------



## birdiex

Good afternoon everyone!

I'm feeling strangely good today at 11dpo - only symptoms so far are a slight pressure headache, pressure in my stomach, snuffles and backache; I was incredibly moody a little while ago, even the radio was annoying me. Now i've changed entirely, and I want to go to the gym! Something tells me that won't be a good idea with the bouts of fatigue i'm getting, i'll keel over on the treadmill asleep!

I heard swimming is a good excercise, low impact but works all the muscles. Might give that a go! Just have to find a mate to come with me haha!

How're you all feeling?


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm 5 dpo today. But I've been really irritable and very :sick: I'm contributing it to the Ovidrel shot though I had on the 8th......as surely I couldn't POSSIBLY be experiencing sx'd this early!!


----------



## hmh33

I'm pretty much feeling out this month. 

Caved in and tested with a FRER with fmu today at 10dpo. I know 10dpo is still early, but I feel... out. If that makes sense?

Still no sign of AF, but DH and I :sex: last night, and there was slight spotting afterwards... I'm thinking AF is about to come on. 

I'm officially done poas this cycle (I'll probably test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show, lol)... 

Not over till the :witch: comes!


----------



## Adanma

hmh33 I tested at 9DPO yesterday and also today both BFN, but still soooo early. Hard to stay positive though after seeing the negative.
Adanma


----------



## babyanise

your still in ladies,i wish you luck.


----------



## hmh33

Adanma said:


> hmh33 I tested at 9DPO yesterday and also today both BFN, but still soooo early. Hard to stay positive though after seeing the negative.
> Adanma

I know, ugh.... :(

:dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi, Ladies. Welcome to all the new joiners. I was nauseous last night. I'm evil today....just kind of snapping at everything. I think I've pissed off two of my co-workers in the mix. 

Today still super tender tummy. 
Listless.
Cranky. 
BB pain getting worse.
Have peed 6 times before lunch.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

How many dpo are you, mrsmm?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Adanma said:


> hmh33 I tested at 9DPO yesterday and also today both BFN, but still soooo early. Hard to stay positive though after seeing the negative.
> Adanma

I love your screen name, Adanma!!


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies,
well today, felt sick this morning and then, YES! you guessed it i vomited.. what a start to the day. Feeling really shattered, have alot of gas, and mild cramps. well its 11dpo, and im so dying to test, but im just keeping myself really busy, gonna hold back untill the weekend, due date af 18th.

Hope you ladies are doing well, just hang on in there, 

lots of baby dust come over :dust:


----------



## luckyme225

Hi ladies :flower:

Hope you don't mind if a join in on the fun! I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but I honestly can't help myself. Weird symptoms I've been have so far:

Fatigue
Dull ache type cramps (started yesterday)
Super tired (slept 10 hours last night)
Extremely hungry (can eat triple what I used to and still be hungry)

I'm 7-8 DPO today. Lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## tigger867

luckyme225 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you don't mind if a join in on the fun! I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but I honestly can't help myself. Weird symptoms I've been have so far:
> 
> Fatigue
> Dull ache type cramps (started yesterday)
> Super tired (slept 10 hours last night)
> Extremely hungry (can eat triple what I used to and still be hungry)
> 
> I'm 7-8 DPO today. Lots of :dust: to everyone!

HI Lucky,

those symptoms sound promising, when is your af due?


----------



## luckyme225

tigger867 said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you don't mind if a join in on the fun! I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but I honestly can't help myself. Weird symptoms I've been have so far:
> 
> Fatigue
> Dull ache type cramps (started yesterday)
> Super tired (slept 10 hours last night)
> Extremely hungry (can eat triple what I used to and still be hungry)
> 
> I'm 7-8 DPO today. Lots of :dust: to everyone!
> 
> HI Lucky,
> 
> those symptoms sound promising, when is your af due?Click to expand...



Due the 20th. Though I'll probably end up testing on Sunday :dohh: sorry you got sick this morning. It's no fun vomiting, hopefully it's a really good sign though!


----------



## Bids

Hi all i'm new.... and am going mad with the 2ww - due same as you tigger 18th only 4 days to go, had a fair few symptoms but its sooooo difficult to tell the difference ARRGHHHH roll on sunday with no show Please - fingers crossed for everyone xxxx


----------



## Adanma

Isi thanks it's my middle name!

Adanma


----------



## tigger867

lucky, and bid we can do the test on the same day with the fmu, come on 4 days, we are waiting:thumbup:

SUNDAY WE R COMING!!!


----------



## tigger867

Sarah hun how r u doing?


----------



## tigger867

Isi buttercup,
when is your af due, if its at the weekend you can join the Sunday tester, hey wat if we all hold back untill sunday, thats if the:witch: doesnt show her ugly face. What do say ladies, can we all hold back and test our will power....


----------



## hmh33

I'll hold back until Sunday, that's the day AF is due for me, so let's do it!


----------



## Blusatin

Hello!

I only joined today but have been following this forum a few days now. I love it! 

I am on TWW also and I have been getting some syptoms, but I am not sure whether they are pg symptoms or whether it's all in my head. Maybe you girls can help me.

My bb's were sore 2 days ago (but only slightly) however they feel fine now.
I am in a terrible mood the past couple of days
My cm was extremely dry until today were I noticed some white thick cm
I have been dieting the past month yet I feel extremely bloated and my tummy is sticking out 
During the day I don't feel very hungry but at night I want to devour the contents of our fridge!
I pee at least 3 times during the night.

This would be my first pg so I am soo excited and sooo looking forward to it!!

Thanx in advance for your helpful comments


----------



## mita

no symptoms no nothing.....the pain is there in the boobs...but only when i touch it...so i guess this is not my month... :cry:


----------



## Bids

Blusatin I've had/got the same sort of things only thing worrying me is the cramps???
Yeah defo up for testing Sunday, wasn't sure whether to wait til Monday morning?! I'll be really gutted if i'm not just really got that feeling :) good luck to everyone 
x


----------



## Bids

Keep positive mita (i'm trying)


----------



## mrsmmm

Isi Buttercup said:


> How many dpo are you, mrsmm?

Hi, I am 9. I just ate lunch (1:00 pm in the States), and I am doing my best to keep it in. Drinking seltzer water with lemon. Garbage can close by just in case.

I can wait till Sunday. Although, AF isn't due till Tuesday for me.


----------



## Blusatin

Bids said:


> Blusatin I've had/got the same sort of things only thing worrying me is the cramps???
> Yeah defo up for testing Sunday, wasn't sure whether to wait til Monday morning?! I'll be really gutted if i'm not just really got that feeling :) good luck to everyone
> x

Cramps? Do you have cramps? I don't have any, just today I have been feeling like I am ovulating but I am 8 days aways from getting AF:shrug:. How about you Bids?


----------



## Bids

Yeah been having them for about a week on and off like twinges i cant explain but i'm just worried it's not what i want it to be :( also really tired but think after reading all these sites i'm just dreaming them up lol

HURRY UP SUNDAY....


----------



## Blusatin

When is your AF due? From what I read, cramps can also be a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Bids

18th - Hope so :D


----------



## Blusatin

Fingers crossed! Mine is due on the 23rd. 

Keep us posted Bids! :dust: baby dust for you!

In the meantime check this out: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/

Hope it helps!:flower:


----------



## Bids

Thanx i'm just looking now - I will and you..... :D 

I hate the 2WW


----------



## Blusatin

Btw, is it normal that all of a sudden I have such a big appetite especially in the evenings?? I am 4dpo so I don't know how soon you get pg symptoms.:wacko:


----------



## hmh33

I'm 10dpo. 
So I've been spotting for five days straight now. Normal? I think not....
Oh, my body! Ugh. Keep thinking AF is arriving, but then nothing, then a little bit of spotting, then nothing... 

And no symptoms of either pregnancy or AF beyond the spotting. :wacko: Which makes me think AF is just coming. I don't know. AF is due Sunday. Ugh.


----------



## birdiex

hmh33 said:


> I'm 10dpo.
> So I've been spotting for five days straight now. Normal? I think not....
> Oh, my body! Ugh. Keep thinking AF is arriving, but then nothing, then a little bit of spotting, then nothing...
> 
> And no symptoms of either pregnancy or AF beyond the spotting. :wacko: Which makes me think AF is just coming. I don't know. AF is due Sunday. Ugh.


HMH Don't fret, I'm on day 4 of spotting and I'm 11dpo now. FX'ed for you, if AF doesn't show by next monday (due saturday), I'm going to make a doc's appointment and have them test me and see what the spotting is. Are you testing on sunday or monday? :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

birdiex said:


> HMH Don't fret, I'm on day 4 of spotting and I'm 11dpo now. FX'ed for you, if AF doesn't show by next monday (due saturday), I'm going to make a doc's appointment and have them test me and see what the spotting is. Are you testing on sunday or monday? :hugs:


I think I'm going to try and hold out until Monday... That makes me feel better! I caved in and did FRER with fmu at 9dpo and 10dpo (this morning)... Of course, both :bfn:.... 

Yeah, I'm making a doctor's appt too if I don't turn out to be pregnant. :) :hugs: Thank you for the support! :) :dust:


----------



## birdiex

:) It's okay hun. I'm not going to home test, I'm going to leave it to the doctors I think; Though I may cave and do one on sunday to see where I stand before monday docs if AF doesn't show! Blowing lots of baby dust your way, best of luck to you hun!x


----------



## mrsmmm

I think I'm driving myself insane. I used OPK stick. (I felt the need to pee on something.) It came up with a faint pink line. My HPT from this morning was BFN. I better either come up with the flu or preggo real soon.


----------



## josy0710

I am also testing on Sunday!! baby dust to us all 

:dust:


----------



## hmh33

Whew, having bad headache and horrible waves of nausea at 10dpo... 

Maybe I'm not out this month!?!?

:dust:


----------



## hmh33

Updating my symptoms again:

O'd on July 4. 
BD July 1, 4, 5, 6, 7. 

1-4 DPO: Nothing. 

5 DPO: Cramping (felt like pressure in my uterus); gassy/bloated; mild nausea; feeling very tired

6 DPO: Cramping continues on and off; gassy; constipated; nauseous on and off; cramps in my stomach; faint pink blood after I pee once late at night; tired, but difficult to fall asleep; vivid dreams; watery cm

7 DPO: Cramping late at night; faint pink spotting again in the afternoon just once; nauseous; felt sharp pains in side of uterus; exhausted; moody and emotional; watery cm (felt like I had peed my pants or like AF was coming, kept expecting blood but just cm)


My breasts and nipples are not sore at all, which is very strange for me; usually my breasts swell and hurt when AF is on her way. 


8 DPO: very moody and emotional; not cramping anymore (weird?); increased vaginal lubrication (not sure if that means anything, but I'm hoping it does!); spotting light pink, spotted red once

9 DPO: Light spotting continues, but was red a few times... moody; slightly nauseous; exhausted; dry CM; did FRER with fmu: :bfn:

10 DPO: Spotting continuing; very nauseous, but not throwing up; headaches; moody; dizzy; EXHAUSTED; dry CM; did FRER with fmu :bfn:



I feel really, really out of it. The continued spotting is throwing me off...
AF is due on Sunday. But I feel really, really messed up. Like, if I'm not pregnant, something is wrong with me. Either way, looks like I'm headed to the doctor! 

My bbs still have not swollen or gotten sensitive at all (very abnormal for me). 

This is so strange. :wacko:


----------



## josy0710

my Symptoms

3-4 Dpo ..alot of thick lotion like CM

5 dpo ..sharp pain on my left ovaryish area , Thick lotion like CM, Metal taste in my mouth

6 dpo..Metal taste in my mouth ,lotion like CM

7 dpo...got a wave of nausea for a second, metal taste in mouth still continues, Bbs are getting sore one more than the other though, Dry CM.


----------



## josy0710

oh and forgot

3-5 dpo Cramping


----------



## leideebugz

Ok, I gotta get it out somehwhere...
My cycles run 37-45 days, and at the moment we are NTNP. I am on CD39 and am holding out until CD46. Since CD32 I have been EXHAUSTED. I mean waking up extremely late and going to bed super early. (Like 10-12 hours of sleep a night.) On CD36-37 I had AF cramps on and off all day, but now I'm better. I thought for sure she was on her way! Other things have been the constant peeing, lower back pain, stabbing pains in my (.)(.), thirsty, the ability to pass gas on command (disgusting, but fun!), and crying at strange things. (For example, I ordered out last night and they messed my salad up. I sobbed for an hour.) 
We have been together for almost 4 years and have never tried to prevent and we still behave a lot like rabbits. I really hope this is it, especially with the exhaustion, which I have never felt in the 2ww before. Fingers x'ed for all of us!!


----------



## hmh33

leideebugz said:


> Ok, I gotta get it out somehwhere...
> My cycles run 37-45 days, and at the moment we are NTNP. I am on CD39 and am holding out until CD46. Since CD32 I have been EXHAUSTED. I mean waking up extremely late and going to bed super early. (Like 10-12 hours of sleep a night.) On CD36-37 I had AF cramps on and off all day, but now I'm better. I thought for sure she was on her way! Other things have been the constant peeing, lower back pain, stabbing pains in my (.)(.), thirsty, the ability to pass gas on command (disgusting, but fun!), and crying at strange things. (For example, I ordered out last night and they messed my salad up. I sobbed for an hour.)
> We have been together for almost 4 years and have never tried to prevent and we still behave a lot like rabbits. I really hope this is it, especially with the exhaustion, which I have never felt in the 2ww before. Fingers x'ed for all of us!!


Sounds promising! FX'd! 

When are you testing?

:dust:


----------



## leideebugz

hmh33-As long as AF keeps away, I will test next Wednesday. I suppose I could test earlier, but would rather wait. 45 days is my longest cycle time, and while it's not as common, I can't handle the disappointment of a BFN! (Plus, I've no clue what DPO I am, as I have taken a break from all that!)
I see you're planning on testing Monday? Good luck and FX to you too! Maybe we'll see eachother in First Tri soon?


----------



## hmh33

leideebugz said:


> hmh33-As long as AF keeps away, I will test next Wednesday. I suppose I could test earlier, but would rather wait. 45 days is my longest cycle time, and while it's not as common, I can't handle the disappointment of a BFN! (Plus, I've no clue what DPO I am, as I have taken a break from all that!)
> I see you're planning on testing Monday? Good luck and FX to you too! Maybe we'll see eachother in First Tri soon?

Gosh, I sure hope so. I was thinking at 8dpo and 9dpo that I was out this month, but symptoms are slowly creeping back up on me...which of course could be AF, but for some reason, I just have this feeling that this is my month. I still don't have sore or swollen bbs... I guess we will see! FX'd! :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Awesome! Sounds like a few of us are testing on Sunday. If only it would come sooner, I'm finding it harder to distract myself.


----------



## hmh33

luckyme225 said:


> Awesome! Sounds like a few of us are testing on Sunday. If only it would come sooner, I'm finding it harder to distract myself.

I know what you mean! :haha: 
I'm going crazy :wacko:


----------



## mita

my boobs still hurt...n so does my right underarm...i had serious pain last night in my right boob....this is getting too irritating...cramps r usual for me...it happens all the time..no way to differentiate from other pains...i have UTI..so i am taking high dosage medicines..n the pain continues....well what is bothering me r my boobs..usually they get sensitive before my af....now its too much..its actually pissing me off :growlmad:


----------



## bbhopes

My symptoms : runny nose, elevated temp, constipation, thirsty, sore breasts, tired, some food tastes funny, feel a bit sick, flushed skin, sore wrists, lots of CM. sheesh didn't realize there was so many till I listed it. lol... good luck to all, lots of baby dust!


----------



## josey123

Hi all,

Firstly Congratulations to all the:bfp:on this thread.....

I am 13dpo today tested yesterday with a test called suresign was only cheap but can be used 4 days before period was:bfn:

Symptons at the moment are

Sore (.)(.)
Nausea on and off 
Constipation
cramps like af on her way
headaches
creamy cm and sticky

Feeling wet like af on her way

Driving me mad but i don't think this is our month this is our 10 ttc

Fingers crossed for everyone.....might test in morn if af not showed


Jo x


----------



## Bids

Hmmm i'm getting confused now?!! I feel different again today hardly any cramps, bbs not as sore as they were, dont feel so tired as I did at the start of the week??? Still goin toilet quite alot and had a dream I was pg last night but then it's prob cos its all on my mind lol I think she's on her way :cry: but i'm goin to try keep positive till sunday and see what happens:shrug:

3 day count down, come on :baby: for all of us


----------



## josey123

Hi all well just tested with the second suresign test got a faint and noticeable second line still feel af on her way not sure what to do now im 13dpo??????


----------



## mita

hey congrats josey...dont worry much..i am sure u'll get a darker line tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## josey123

thanks mita im going crazy here....lol just phoned hubby to say get a first response when he finishes work at dinner time so will keep u updated x


----------



## MrsLQ

oooooooooooh exciting.... I just don't know. She is due today, have major backache..but think it might be an actual injury. I don't really have cramps as such,they are more like I have wind. As always it is just a waiting game...if she doesn't show I shall be testing on Sunday too.


----------



## Blusatin

Today, I woke up feeling bloated and felt some faint tingly pinching in my tummy and some mild cramping. I kind of feel like I am PMS but AF is not due until the 23rd. Dry cm. Peed several times during the night, have no sore bb's and still feel very moody!:growlmad:

I was short out of breath getting up the stairs, but that could be because of the heat.

Oh, well I am testing on Wednesday, so I'll have to wait till then but it helps tremendously having you lovely girls to share these experiences with.

FX'd to those of you testing on Sunday! Keep us posted!!


----------



## leideebugz

josey123 said:


> Hi all well just tested with the second suresign test got a faint and noticeable second line still feel af on her way not sure what to do now im 13dpo??????

CONGRATS!
They say 'a line is a line' as long as it showed up when it was meant to!:happydance:


----------



## hmh33

Woke up with incredible nausea. Ugh. :/ 

I'm trying so hard not to test until Sunday. But I know I'm going to cave in before then. I think I'm going to run out and buy some cheapies so I'm not wasting a ton of $$$ (and my good HPTs :) ) 

Then I'll be free to poas whenever I want :D


----------



## Bids

RIGHT someone slap me or something i'm getting far too carried away and excited :wacko:

Just read my horoscope and it says expect a life changing thing to happen sunday (or to that affect), i dont usually believe things like that but I am just Gobsmacked lol please someone tell me to stop being crazy


----------



## Bids

I'm with you hmh33 never caved in before only ever got chance to take one test so am dying to this time but its too early?!!


----------



## hmh33

I understand bids, I'm feeling the same way!


My body is playing with me! I thought I was out a couple days ago because I had bright red spotting, then thought I was back in when it went away and my other pg symptoms came back stronger, now I think I'm out again, wiped bright red this morning, more than before. :( 

It's still not AF, but it's not looking good either. 

FX'd still? :) Trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Bids

I havent read my horoscope for about 5 years lol this is driving me really insane - its about our 7 month TTC (i only guess at O though) but I just feel different this time if i'm not i'll be cool with that cos i'm kinda laid back but at the sametime I really want this... 

I hope you lot arent feeling as :wacko: as me and :thumbup: to you all x


----------



## josy0710

Today I am extremely sluggish, very sore bbs, metal mouth and everything smells weird ... Cm is dry tho :/ 8 dpo


----------



## Bids

my cm is dry too - cant have all the symptoms can we lol specially when my m8 who is 22wks pregnant hasnt even had one lil bit of morning sickness or anything lol 

Fingers crossed all


----------



## josy0710

Haha true but this wait is driving me crazy! Almost caved and tested this morning but DH stopped me and reminded me that BFN suck hahaha


----------



## Bids

hahaha too true i've only ever had to go through that BFN once and that was nearly a yr ago before we were TTC.... normally AF comes first so never bother wasting the £££'s but i'm really tempted this time but wont til sunday most likely monday - the 2WW sucks big time!!!! ARRRGGGGHHHHH :(


----------



## josy0710

Yeah i should test monday but ill give in on sunday hahaha

fxd!


----------



## mrsrobin

i do not know what is happening...fertile days suppose to be from 8-13 july, religiously Bd'd. but i do not know the exact ovulation day. Just right now, i got proper (yeah, not imaginary which i have been getting in past cycles) pinkish discharge. I feel NOTHING else. I have no idea what it is as I cannot believe it to be implantation bleeding. What do you all think?
oh, im getting nervous....


----------



## luckyme225

josey123 said:


> Hi all well just tested with the second suresign test got a faint and noticeable second line still feel af on her way not sure what to do now im 13dpo??????

sounds good to me! Congrats! Probably will get darker when your period is past due.


----------



## luckyme225

mrsrobin said:


> i do not know what is happening...fertile days suppose to be from 8-13 july, religiously Bd'd. but i do not know the exact ovulation day. Just right now, i got proper (yeah, not imaginary which i have been getting in past cycles) pinkish discharge. I feel NOTHING else. I have no idea what it is as I cannot believe it to be implantation bleeding. What do you all think?
> oh, im getting nervous....

I think it could potentially be implantation bleeding if you ovulated around the 8th.


----------



## luckyme225

Boobs are killing me today. They feel fuller too, haha. Maybe I'll fill out my dress nicely when I go out to dinner tonight! Trying my hardest to hold out until Sunday! Uh, it's so hard not knowing!


----------



## mrsrobin

thanks luckyme225. I think i will wait till the weekend to see things are. I am so nervous.


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join you?

I'm 5dpo today and having quite strong af cramps, never had them until the day before af before. I'm hoping it's a good sign[-o&lt;

I haven't been temping this month, trying to reduce the stress, but I have been keeping track of bding on fertility friend and we seem to have that covered :blush:

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Lilly12

Im 5dpo today too!

Temp spiked again today and feeling nausea, but it's probably because I got sunburned yesterday.
Other then that not much going on... last month I had cramps and stuff around this time but I don't have anything going on.. last months I also had sore nipples but not this month.

We bd'ed CD 9 & 12 & 13, and I ovulated CD15.


----------



## wifey29

Lilly, your chart is looking fab. Not having symptoms could be your symptom as it's different to last month. Does that make sense? We managed to bd loads this cycle (days 6, 8, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 24 and we will tonight) poor dh had to have a two day break, he was a bit sore :blush: According to the opks I oved on cd21 which is normal for me.


----------



## Lilly12

Wow you bd'ed ALOT!!
I cant get my DH to do that because hes always tired since he works 50 hours a week, at least.

I guess not having symtoms could be a symptom since it is different then last month.
But I doubt it, I'm not very confident this cycle.
Kinda self protection, I guess, cause hoping for a :bfp: and then AF showing up is so dissapointing.

:dust: for you!! and the other girls of course!


----------



## hmh33

Well, just tested with a cheapie at 11dpo (but didn't use fmu, so...)

:bfn: 
Of course. 

Still spotting. But no sign of AF. She's due in three days...

Ugh.


----------



## ragdoll

Just like me Lilly. I always expect the worse and look to the next cycle, so when the BFN does show along with AF, I am not too disappointed.

Normally I don't have many symptoms but had some odd small tiny amount of cramping today, right now too. Had a strange taste in my month last night (for like 5 mins) and been battling a cold.
I know all the symptoms are cold related as I have had a horrid sore throat and cough. But the cramping today is making me think......................


----------



## sarah1726

well sorry i was away for 2 days, was up with my mam in dublin, have not tested since yesterday morning gunna test in a few mins how is all ? any bfp's yet ?? xxxx


----------



## ragdoll

Let us know how the test goes.

Cramping is getting a bit more now, my bbs and belly felt heavy earlier.
I am only 6dpo so nothing to worry about yet


----------



## sarah1726

i sure will, its not fmu nut have been holding it for a few hours, and im only using a cheapy test soooo lol xx will post in a few and let you know, most likely a BFN, story of my life lately :( xxx


----------



## Blusatin

Hooray!! Can't believe I'll say this but my nipples are feeling tender to the touch and it's past 9pm here so, I got peckish and had raspberries and a banana topped with chocolate pudding (I have been getting peckish around this time for the past week. Before that I never used to get hungry at night)! Oh I forgot to mention I am 6dpo.

I certainly hope it's a good sign and it's not PMS visiting a little too soon.:gun:

Hmmm...


----------



## sarah1726

well like i thought BFN :( period was due on the 5th so why aren't i getting my BFP or AF ??? :wacko: xxxx


----------



## birdiex

12 DPO today, and my horoscope says something is going to change my life! I'll wait to see what that is, if it's good or bad. My month's horoscope also says that whatever I believe to be true will be true so.. FX'ed!

Cramping is back today, and sharp pains in my bbs. General nausea, headaches and hunger is continuing, along with spotting - a lot less though, little bits of brown & pink but that's it. Can't eat egg sandwiches atm - they make me want to hurl now!

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> 12 DPO today, and my horoscope says something is going to change my life! I'll wait to see what that is, if it's good or bad. My month's horoscope also says that whatever I believe to be true will be true so.. FX'ed!
> 
> Cramping is back today, and sharp pains in my bbs. General nausea, headaches and hunger is continuing, along with spotting - a lot less though, little bits of brown & pink but that's it. Can't eat egg sandwiches atm - they make me want to hurl now!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?

CRAP !!!! its been a week and a half since af was due and nothing....not even a bfp :nope: xx


----------



## ragdoll

sarah1726 said:


> well like i thought BFN :( period was due on the 5th so why aren't i getting my BFP or AF ??? :wacko: xxxx

How frustrating. That's like 10 days ago. Have you tested with an expensive test. A cheap one might not show anything.
There are reasons for late AF. Stress, illness, just a weird cycle,

Do you know when you Ov?
Are you temping?

Oh I am so interested now.


----------



## Blusatin

birdiex said:


> 12 DPO today, and my horoscope says something is going to change my life! I'll wait to see what that is, if it's good or bad. My month's horoscope also says that whatever I believe to be true will be true so.. FX'ed!
> 
> Cramping is back today, and sharp pains in my bbs. General nausea, headaches and hunger is continuing, along with spotting - a lot less though, little bits of brown & pink but that's it. Can't eat egg sandwiches atm - they make me want to hurl now!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?

Hungry!!!!!! :pizza:
Moody!!! :saywhat:my poor DH has to put up with me. Although he happily puts up with me cos he is secretly hoping this is a pg sign.


----------



## sarah1726

ragdoll said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> well like i thought BFN :( period was due on the 5th so why aren't i getting my BFP or AF ??? :wacko: xxxx
> 
> How frustrating. That's like 10 days ago. Have you tested with an expensive test. A cheap one might not show anything.
> There are reasons for late AF. Stress, illness, just a weird cycle,
> 
> Do you know when you Ov?
> Are you temping?
> 
> Oh I am so interested now.Click to expand...

hi, no im not temping or keeping track of ovulation, but for a good while now they have be coming on the 5th ending on the 10th then this month....nothing

i also have symptoms, i started this thread so if you read the first comment on page 1 you will se my symptoms and i still have some

- mild cramps in lower abdominal
-sharp stabbin pains under my breasts in the tissue

( NEITHER are like to my usual af symptoms :wacko: )

-pains under my rib cage like trapped wind
-milky cm , something ive never experienced before its runny like milk and the colour of milk
-eating alot more
-being really tired but feeling restless and not being able to sleep

so i have symptoms and if im not pregnant im going to sign myself into a mental home for a while lol

xxx


----------



## sarah1726

and i forgot to mention a sore throat on and off and vivid dreams xxx


----------



## ragdoll

Ohhh all sounds so interesting 
Maybe you can go to docs and ask for their opinions.


----------



## birdiex

Haha awww :)
I'm normally quite hot-headed so nobodies mentioned my moods haha - I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing lol! Good luck to all you girls, hope you all get what you're looking for.

& Sarah - don't worry, everyone's bodies can play silly buggers sometimes. Maybe you ov'ed late & aren't far along enough to test yet? Hang in there sweetie, FX'ed!


----------



## svetayasofiya

birdiex said:


> ...& Sarah - don't worry, everyone's bodies can play silly buggers sometimes. Maybe you ov'ed late & aren't far along enough to test yet? Hang in there sweetie, FX'ed!

I am betting on that. You sound like I did when I was pg in May. Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmmm

birdiex said:


> 12 DPO today, and my horoscope says something is going to change my life! I'll wait to see what that is, if it's good or bad. My month's horoscope also says that whatever I believe to be true will be true so.. FX'ed!
> 
> Cramping is back today, and sharp pains in my bbs. General nausea, headaches and hunger is continuing, along with spotting - a lot less though, little bits of brown & pink but that's it. Can't eat egg sandwiches atm - they make me want to hurl now!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?

No spotting. Still very low cervical cramping/ache. Bbs hurt like no tomorrow. If I push up on my bbs from the bottom, I wince with the tenderness. No nausea. Sleepy. 10 dpo.


----------



## hmh33

FX'd for you, Sarah! Gosh I would be crazy! 
I would go see your doctor. :) 

I keep thinking I'm out, then I think I'm in...spotting stopped again. 

Ugh.


----------



## birdiex

Me too HMH - we'll have to see won't we?
I'm very nervous about how this will pan out as those of you who read my other thread will know but my horoscope seems to think something is going to change my life.. Please let it be something nice this month! :)

Who else has been reading horoscopes? Given you any hope girls?


----------



## sarah1726

svetayasofiya said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> ...& Sarah - don't worry, everyone's bodies can play silly buggers sometimes. Maybe you ov'ed late & aren't far along enough to test yet? Hang in there sweetie, FX'ed!
> 
> I am betting on that. You sound like I did when I was pg in May. Good luck to you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

hi :) how many dpo did you get your bfp ?? xxx


----------



## luckyme225

hmh33 said:


> Well, just tested with a cheapie at 11dpo (but didn't use fmu, so...)
> 
> :bfn:
> Of course.
> 
> Still spotting. But no sign of AF. She's due in three days...
> 
> Ugh.

Give it two days hun. Make sure to use fmu! :hugs: I know it's hard waiting to test!


----------



## hmh33

birdiex said:


> Me too HMH - we'll have to see won't we?
> I'm very nervous about how this will pan out as those of you who read my other thread will know but my horoscope seems to think something is going to change my life.. Please let it be something nice this month! :)
> 
> Who else has been reading horoscopes? Given you any hope girls?

I'm off to read mine, now. You've got me curious. 
I usually read mine every now and again for the entertainment value in case something weird happens :) 

Now I'm going to see :D


----------



## luckyme225

sarah1726 said:


> well like i thought BFN :( period was due on the 5th so why aren't i getting my BFP or AF ??? :wacko: xxxx

that must be really frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

My horoscope for this week: 

Hold steady, Taurus! This week you need to keep on an even keel. Yes, you'll have challenges to face. On Tuesday you'll need to call on your fortitude. Your ruler Venus is trine potent Pluto and you'll have an abundance of powerful energy at your disposal. Persistence pays off on Friday. Plug along until you reach your objective. Follow your instincts on Saturday. It isn't the time to let logic lead the way. Instead, rely on your inner voice. 


Haha, so I could interpret this as persisting in poas pays off on Friday. Maybe I'll get a faint BFP :D And keep at it. And then my instincts will tell me that yes, I am pregnant, and that I should trust my inner voice instead of assuming 'logically' that I'm not pregnant! 


:haha: A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## sarah1726

luckyme225 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> well like i thought BFN :( period was due on the 5th so why aren't i getting my BFP or AF ??? :wacko: xxxx
> 
> that must be really frustrating. :hugs:Click to expand...

it is !!!! :cry: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

om off to read my horoscope now for the laugh lol xxxx


----------



## birdiex

Sounds good HMH - I'm a Taurus also, the prognosis is looking good for us ;) FX'ed!


----------



## sarah1726

Sagittarius Daily Horoscope
Daily Horoscope for Thursday 15 July 2010
Mars is giving you lots of extra oomph in your worldly interactions, and together with the Sun, your extra confidence can attract good financial or business opportunities. This may see you taking on a leadership role or going to see a professional advisor like a consultant or accountant. You can be receptive to what is discussed and soon action advice.

Discover important and significant events that will have lasting effect in your life on you and your emotions and intuition.

Week commencing 9 July 2010
Venus begins to soften some of the harshness that Mars has inflicted on your ambitions. Although you shouldn&#8217;t stop flagging up what you can do, you still need to be able to get along with others. No person is, after all, an island. Get the balance right and decision makers will become more receptive. Long term finances can also be given a boost.

July 2010
You may be pushed into taking action concerning debts or overdue taxes. It is better to sort these issues out sooner rather than later - especially if you&#8217;ve been ignoring a persistent feeling that you need to do something. The Solar Eclipse, on the 11th, may coincide with a windfall or an inheritance, or perhaps a red letter. Stay ahead of the game


----------



## sarah1726

spmeone want to interpret mine ??? :wacko: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

thay all say something different :/ so i think we should all go to one site and see what they say for all of us :) 

https://www.astrocenter.com/us/

how about this one ? :) xx

hered mine off it :)

Today's Horoscope: July 15, 2010
Suddenly you've found your energy again. Your engine is oiled up and ready to go, Sagittarius. Put yourself in high gear and don't let anything stand in your way. If disagreements with others arise, try to keep focused on the lessons that come from the situation instead of dwelling on the negative aspects. Take things to a higher level and don't be afraid to suggest radical change.


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> Discover important and significant events that will have lasting effect in your life on you and your emotions and intuition.

Maybe you're going to discover something that'll make a lasting impact on your life? :winkwink:


----------



## birdiex

"Be a little braver than usual today, Taurus. Take some risks and show others that you have the strength to accomplish anything. There is a lively, anxious feeling to the day that could make you restless. This energy is encouraging you to get up and get going. Initiate something rather than wait for someone else to take the lead. Don't be afraid to fail. You'll never succeed if you don't try."

.. ??


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> "Be a little braver than usual today, Taurus. Take some risks and show others that you have the strength to accomplish anything.

speaks for itself really :) xxx


----------



## birdiex

:) PMA all the way! Good luck girlies, anyone else checking horoscopes? haha! x


----------



## hmh33

AAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD....

dun dun dun.... 

the :Witch: has arrived. 

:/ I'm out, ladies. Best of luck to you all! 

FX'd for BFP's for all of you <3


----------



## josy0710

Aww im sorry hmh33 :( baby dust for next cycle!!


----------



## sarah1726

awww hmh33 :( i sorry :hugs: well i now have a new symptom i think...metallic taste on top pallet of my mouth around my top back teeth, tastes like ive been sucking a penny :wacko: its only started the past few mins....then again, im having slight af cramps too....i dont mind which comes, af or bfp i just want one to come....im just going to keep testing until the 5th of next month, if af hasnt shown her face by then it will be my 2nd missed period and i will go to doctor demanding a blood test, but we shall wait and see xxx taste is easing off now


----------



## birdiex

hmh33 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD....
> 
> dun dun dun....
> 
> the :Witch: has arrived.
> 
> :/ I'm out, ladies. Best of luck to you all!
> 
> FX'd for BFP's for all of you <3

Aww hun! Best of luck next time! xx


----------



## birdiex

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Could_it...for_the_vaginal_area_to_become_a_darker_color ??

Sorry if TMI, but my *ahem* has gotten a little darker, from a pinky red to a purple-brown. Is this normal? Not noticed a colour change to the areola?

My body does wierd things, SO confused!


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Could_it...for_the_vaginal_area_to_become_a_darker_color ??
> 
> Sorry if TMI, but my *ahem* has gotten a little darker, from a pinky red to a purple-brown. Is this normal? Not noticed a colour change to the areola?
> 
> My body does wierd things, SO confused!

how many dpo are you now ??:shrug: xx


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm so sorry AF got you, H! I just feel asleep for 2 hours. I couldn't stay awake anymore. Ugh! And so much homework for college!!!!

My scorpio horoscope made no sense so I went with the Chinese horoscope for the week. It only makes sense since I'm using meditation to relax.

Monday and Tuesday will see you more willing to make the majority of compromises in a close relationship. There is no point in letting resentment get to you. You're an excellent organizer. You'll have the most success working behind the scenes on Wednesday and Thursday. Be open to people who want to help you. You're tough and self-disciplined side is strong this weekend. Others could find your candor irritating, but it's the best way.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> I'm so sorry AF got you, H! I just feel asleep for 2 hours. I couldn't stay awake anymore. Ugh! And so much homework for college!!!!
> 
> My scorpio horoscope made no sense so I went with the Chinese horoscope for the week. It only makes sense since I'm using meditation to relax.
> 
> Monday and Tuesday will see you more willing to make the majority of compromises in a close relationship. There is no point in letting resentment get to you. You're an excellent organizer. You'll have the most success working behind the scenes on Wednesday and Thursday. Be open to people who want to help you. You're tough and self-disciplined side is strong this weekend. Others could find your candor irritating, but it's the best way.

hmmmm, maybe i will check my chinese for fun lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

heres my lovescope thingy :)

Daily Couple's LoveScopes
You're much more irritable than usual, but try not to take it out on sweetie. You may need to spend more time alone than you would like, but the mood will pass before you know it.

WHOA....!!!! check this out :o

This day is ideal to introduce something new in your professional activities. Do what your conscience dictates you to do and don't let yourself be influenced unduly. You'll feel the weight of anxiety without apparent reason. You won't entertain very good relationships with your close circle, particularly with members of the other sex. A probable inflammation of the bladder might cause you sharp pains. If you've been good with money, it will be good with you this time.


----------



## hmh33

:dance: 

YAY, lol, I was wrong! 
Thought I started my period, but I didn't really... just slightly heavier spotting than I had been experiencing. 

So, back in the 2WW... 

:haha: 

My body is going insane. Literally, I've gone :wacko: 

BUT YAY, I'm back! LOL


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> :dance:
> 
> YAY, lol, I was wrong!
> Thought I started my period, but I didn't really... just slightly heavier spotting than I had been experiencing.
> 
> So, back in the 2WW...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> My body is going insane. Literally, I've gone :wacko:
> 
> BUT YAY, I'm back! LOL

YAY !!! i thought id have to go on without you :cry: but i dont :happydance: yay lol my fingers are still crossed for you hun....lets get those :bfp: 's xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

try this for fun type in something like '' i want to be pregnant '' or something and click on the bright stars JUST FOR FUN :) xxxx

might help if i post the link lol

https://www.mylifetime.com/astrology/enchanted-games/wish-upon-star


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> YAY !!! i thought id have to go on without you :cry: but i dont :happydance: yay lol my fingers are still crossed for you hun....lets get those :bfp: 's xxxx


:) :hugs: 

I hope we get our :bfp: 's! I'm so excited I'm back in! 

So have you made a doctor's appt? I would be crazy if I were you, Sarah! You're so far past AF's due date! :/


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> YAY !!! i thought id have to go on without you :cry: but i dont :happydance: yay lol my fingers are still crossed for you hun....lets get those :bfp: 's xxxx
> 
> 
> :) :hugs:
> 
> I hope we get our :bfp: 's! I'm so excited I'm back in!
> 
> So have you made a doctor's appt? I would be crazy if I were you, Sarah! You're so far past AF's due date! :/Click to expand...

i know !!! i am feeling anxious tbh but me and my bf have decided that were gunna just keep tseting till the 5th of next month and if no bfp or af we will make a doc app and demand a pg test and blood test but yes i feel like pulling my hair out....then pain in my bbs have gotten worse but its like inside my bbs in the tissue....never had that before and i have a slight metalic taste in my mouth like im sucking a penny ( yuck ) and slight low abdominal cramps if i am then i am but if im not i wish af would stop messing with me....if i was planning on going away im sure she would only be too happy to show and ruin my holiday but since im not she decided to play head games the silly b**ch lol xxxx


----------



## hmh33

:haha: 

It sounds really promising! I really hope this is it for you, Sarah! 
:dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

I got star # 7. You will get your wish if you work for it with a partner. A wish vibration of 7 means that you are about to make progress and enter a prolonged period of achievement. This is not something that will happen overnight, however. In fact, you should look at this as a time of preparation and study. You will be motivated to work with diligence and focus with your partner, understanding the ultimate goal might be a long way off. You can reach it by helping each other on your path to success. If you wished to find a good friend or partner, your wish will come true.


Sounds GOOD to me. I like that page. I think it was worth all the typing to share. I'm feeling out of the 2ww this time, ladies. I've gotten spots. I only have flare ups around AF. AF is 4 days away.


----------



## hmh33

mrsmmm said:


> I got star # 7. You will get your wish if you work for it with a partner. A wish vibration of 7 means that you are about to make progress and enter a prolonged period of achievement. This is not something that will happen overnight, however. In fact, you should look at this as a time of preparation and study. You will be motivated to work with diligence and focus with your partner, understanding the ultimate goal might be a long way off. You can reach it by helping each other on your path to success. If you wished to find a good friend or partner, your wish will come true.
> 
> 
> Sounds GOOD to me. I like that page. I think it was worth all the typing to share. I'm feeling out of the 2ww this time, ladies. I've gotten spots. I only have flare ups around AF. AF is 4 days away.


I'm sorry, mrsmmm! Hopefully the :witch: will stay away! FX'd!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks! Acne is always a terrible sign of the witch.


----------



## hmh33

So, I haven't spotted at all - and I mean, NOTHING - since I thought I had started my period. 

What in the world... uck.


----------



## mrsmmm

HMH, I understand why you're going nuts....I know I would if my spotting was starting and stopping as much as you. Hugs and keep the witch away!!!!!


----------



## hmh33

hmh33 said:


> Updating my symptoms again:
> 
> O'd on July 4.
> BD July 1, 4, 5, 6, 7.
> 
> 1-4 DPO: Nothing.
> 
> 5 DPO: Cramping (felt like pressure in my uterus); gassy/bloated; mild nausea; feeling very tired
> 
> 6 DPO: Cramping continues on and off; gassy; constipated; nauseous on and off; cramps in my stomach; faint pink blood after I pee once late at night; tired, but difficult to fall asleep; vivid dreams; watery cm
> 
> 7 DPO: Cramping late at night; faint pink spotting again in the afternoon just once; nauseous; felt sharp pains in side of uterus; exhausted; moody and emotional; watery cm (felt like I had peed my pants or like AF was coming, kept expecting blood but just cm)
> 
> 
> My breasts and nipples are not sore at all, which is very strange for me; usually my breasts swell and hurt when AF is on her way.
> 
> 
> 8 DPO: very moody and emotional; not cramping anymore (weird?); increased vaginal lubrication (not sure if that means anything, but I'm hoping it does!); spotting light pink, spotted red once
> 
> 9 DPO: Light spotting continues, but was red a few times... moody; slightly nauseous; exhausted; dry CM; did FRER with fmu: :bfn:
> 
> 10 DPO: Spotting continuing; very nauseous, but not throwing up; headaches; moody; dizzy; EXHAUSTED; dry CM; did FRER with fmu :bfn:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really, really out of it. The continued spotting is throwing me off...
> AF is due on Sunday. But I feel really, really messed up. Like, if I'm not pregnant, something is wrong with me. Either way, looks like I'm headed to the doctor!
> 
> My bbs still have not swollen or gotten sensitive at all (very abnormal for me).
> 
> This is so strange. :wacko:


Updating! 

11 DPO: horrible nausea; dizzy; bloated & gassy; spotting again on and off (red); thought I had started AF, but didn't; headaches; tested w/ cheapie (not fmu), :bfn: 


Three more days till AF is due... I feel so, so strange. I really hope this is it! bbs are still not swollen or sore.


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> So, I haven't spotted at all - and I mean, NOTHING - since I thought I had started my period.
> 
> What in the world... uck.

at least you spotted LOL i got absoloutly nothing :shrug: dont know it thats a good or bud thing lol xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

well girls, 6:20 am and anothe bfn :( starting to loose hope again :( surly if i was it would show up by now, it wasnt an internet cheapie or anything cant think of the name the box is upstairs in the bathroom, sure sign or something....just as expensive as the clear blue tests but what doesnt add up is all these symptoms.....anyway....just just woke up from a very vivid nightmare some man was stalking me and because i rejected him he threw himself off the apartment block balcony ??? i woke up almost crying :cry: woke my bf up and said i just had the worst nightmare ever :cry: but he held me for a few and i was ok :hugs: 
( sigh ) i really knew what was going on with my body.....anybody any good news for me ? xxxxx


----------



## josey123

hi sarah when i first read ur post on wed i suddenly thought your symptons were exactly like mine which spurred me to test as u know i got my:bfp:yestrday at 13dpo keep ur chin up hun im praying for bfp for u keep us updated x


----------



## sarah1726

josey123 said:


> hi sarah when i first read ur post on wed i suddenly thought your symptons were exactly like mine which spurred me to test as u know i got my:bfp:yestrday at 13dpo keep ur chin up hun im praying for bfp for u keep us updated x

thank you but my period was due on the 5th :( that was 11 days ago i thought that it would have come up on a hpt by now :cry: xxxx


----------



## josey123

i would make a app to see a doc and get blood test are u always regular?


----------



## sarah1726

i usually am yes the last time i was late was a few months back but only by 2 or 3 days MAX , im starting to think maybe my af is just super super late and im making all these symptoms up :cry: although when i started getting the mild cramps i googled it because i never had those type of cramps and thats when i learned they could be an early sign of pregnancy :wacko: so i know im not making it _all_ up in my head, i just want to know xxxxx


----------



## josey123

listen sarah your symtpons are exactly like mine which give me real hope im still having lots of cramps and still feels like af on her way make app for doc hun today put ur mind at rest x thinking of you x


----------



## sarah1726

also, it seems like every little thing is annoying me, like the dog crying or the noise of the cats nails on her scratching post just the past week or so xxxx


----------



## josey123

exactly like me the least little thing annoys me aswell as

Sore bbs
nausea
tiredness
nipples prominent
feeling hot
af cramps


----------



## sarah1726

josey123 said:


> exactly like me the least little thing annoys me aswell as
> 
> Sore bbs
> nausea
> tiredness
> nipples prominent
> feeling hot
> af cramps

i have the worse pain in my bbs not like af and something i never had before, it feels like its deep into my tissue just at the top of my bbs, hope that makes sense :flower: 

still feeling 'wet' like af has come, nothing

still have milky discharge , real wet like milk same colour as milk, odourless

soar throat on and off

sinus pains and headaches

really tired, but very restless (still)

eating like a horse

very bloated :(

see i have alot of symptoms , weather they are real or not i dont know but i would just like to know

i mean if af should have been here on the 5th but we BD'ed on the 30th and the 2nd could i still get pregnant? because thats all the bd'ing we have done in a month or two.... thats the part i dont get :wacko::shrug::wacko: 
im almost 20 so like my mam is fine by this but when i told her my problem and i said i dont think i can be as you know with ovulation, its like 2 weeks before af etc etc and she said ''it only takes one time'' lol as if im a kid haha but she is 42 and had a little girl last august and she didnt find out until she was 2 months pregnant and im almost wondering does that sort of stuff run in the genes ??? xxx


----------



## josey123

hey sarah you never know one of the main symtons for me was eating a lot and tissue pain in bbs your symptons sound very promising hun u do realise im going to stalk you now.....lol..........it may run in the genes like your little girl some people say once you had one baby you know but it was 10 yrs ago since i had baby and i never knew....until reading your post x


----------



## sarah1726

i just thought of something,say i ovulated later than i thought?? it could have been around the 30th-3rd lets say ( only becuse i have symptoms and thats when we bd'ed ) Im only assuming here, BUT if i did O later then i would only be 13-16 dpo so maybe there is hope that its just too early to tell :wacko: do you think this may be possible girls?? the bbs only really started to be sore yesterday xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

josey123 said:


> hey sarah you never know one of the main symtons for me was eating a lot and tissue pain in bbs your symptons sound very promising hun u do realise im going to stalk you now.....lol..........it may run in the genes like your little girl some people say once you had one baby you know but it was 10 yrs ago since i had baby and i never knew....until reading your post x

feel free to stalk me but if i end up getting AF im going to feel like such a twat but i feel hopeful now and im praying i ovulated wayyyyyy later than i thought :D oh i have a smile now xxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## josey123

sounding by ur symptons u may have ov later.....fingers crossed hun....remeber everyone is different sarah and may just take a little longer for bean to make apperance don't think ur being silly at all thats what we all here for and after all we are human x


----------



## pictureperfec

Hey ladies :) im on the 2ww.. and suffering period like cramps currently.:( i have work in an hour!! 

Im testing on the 24th, im not sure when af is due as i had the implant put in in feb and suffered 5 month long period, had it taken out and then me & oh got carried away ;) so i dont know when af is due, deffinately not this week though. Think i have another week and ,a half and only ever get cramps on the 3rd -4th day onwards..

Fingers crossed!! Oh and i cant eat without wanting to throw up!!


----------



## Bids

Hi all just thought i'd say i'm out :cry: af came this morning 2 days early?!! GRRRR I really thought it was my month this month as well - from now on the 2ww symptom spotting ends (yeah right lol)... Oh well theres always next month and the one after lol I'd like a taurus baby like me anyway :haha:

GOOD LUCK to all you other lovely girls :thumbup: hope you all get BFP and hopefully I wont see you in the horrible 2WW anymore :winkwink:
x


----------



## babyanise

im so very sorry.:hugs:


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Could_it...for_the_vaginal_area_to_become_a_darker_color ??
> 
> Sorry if TMI, but my *ahem* has gotten a little darker, from a pinky red to a purple-brown. Is this normal? Not noticed a colour change to the areola?
> 
> My body does wierd things, SO confused!
> 
> how many dpo are you now ??:shrug: xxClick to expand...

13 DPO today hun x


----------



## birdiex

hmh33 said:


> :dance:
> 
> YAY, lol, I was wrong!
> Thought I started my period, but I didn't really... just slightly heavier spotting than I had been experiencing.
> 
> So, back in the 2WW...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> My body is going insane. Literally, I've gone :wacko:
> 
> BUT YAY, I'm back! LOL

Woohoo, fingers crossed hun! Glad you're back! :D


----------



## tigger867

Hi girls,
Disappered for a day or so, anyway, im sorry to hear Bid, your af showed up:cry:, i thought you had all the signs?
I just had a really odd day yetsterday, i felt really sick first thing in the morning, and then it disappered later in the afternoon, but come early evening (6 -7pm), i vomited for england (sorry for TMI). i felt better after that. 
Anyhow i just couldnt wait any longer 11dpo, sunday too far to wait on, I JUST HAD TO TEST, so i had a first respone tester, which says that hcg can be detected 6 days b4 af is due, which im sure to ladies know about.
Anyway the result came back :bfn:,not sure what to make of it, as ive been feelling sick every other morning and sometime during the day for nearly 5 days or so. Have loads of other symtoms as mention b4, headache, bloating the odd loose motion, mild cramp etc. im very confused:shrug:
A another thing, ive read some where in the forum that the cervice is meant to be high and also soft and fleshy when your pg (sorry TMI), is that true?
Cos if thats the case, then i might be pg, as mine is high and very soft when i checked this morning.
What do you girls say?:shrug:


----------



## tigger867

:happydance:Hmh, WELCOME BACK HUN!!!!:happydance: LOADS OF BABY DUST COMING YOUR WAY!! LOOK OUT!!!:dust:


----------



## sarah1726

tigger867 said:


> Hi girls,
> Disappered for a day or so, anyway, im sorry to hear Bid, your af showed up:cry:, i thought you had all the signs?
> I just had a really odd day yetsterday, i felt really sick first thing in the morning, and then it disappered later in the afternoon, but come early evening (6 -7pm), i vomited for england (sorry for TMI). i felt better after that.
> Anyhow i just couldnt wait any longer 11dpo, sunday too far to wait on, I JUST HAD TO TEST, so i had a first respone tester, which says that hcg can be detected 6 days b4 af is due, which im sure to ladies know about.
> Anyway the result came back :bfn:,not sure what to make of it, as ive been feelling sick every other morning and sometime during the day for nearly 5 days or so. Have loads of other symtoms as mention b4, headache, bloating the odd loose motion, mild cramp etc. im very confused:shrug:
> A another thing, ive read some where in the forum that the cervice is meant to be high and also soft and fleshy when your pg (sorry TMI), is that true?
> Cos if thats the case, then i might be pg, as mine is high and very soft when i checked this morning.
> What do you girls say?:shrug:

fingers crossed for you :) im still getting bfn's and still no period so there is hope for us :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hmh33

Congrats josie!! :dance:


----------



## hmh33

Tested this morning with a cheapie, 12 dpo, fmu, :bfn: 

I'm feeling discouraged... :( 

But, encouraged because AF has not yet arrived. 

2 more days...

I'm sorry, Sarah... I know how I'm feeling and I know you must be absolutely crazy by now :hugs:


----------



## Bids

Hi Tigger - yeah I thought so too I had everything all the signs and even felt pg but obviously was all just af signs or something but hey im not too disappointed I kinda keep it at the back of my mind that it wont happen to me, always thought i'd have trouble conceiving for some reason??!! :shrug:

You sound promising though how long before af is due?? sooooo keeping my hopes up for all you lot :hugs: 

hoping to see some BFP's to keep my hopes up - how long have most of you been trying now???


----------



## hmh33

tigger867 said:


> :happydance:Hmh, WELCOME BACK HUN!!!!:happydance: LOADS OF BABY DUST COMING YOUR WAY!! LOOK OUT!!!:dust:

Thank you!! :D 
I hope all that baby dust hits me! :D 

12 dpo and :bfn: still... but no AF either! :D 

So! :)

:headspin: 

I'm watching Say Yes to the Dress and playing on the computer in an attempt to take my mind off it. Not working too well :haha:


----------



## hmh33

Bids said:


> Hi Tigger - yeah I thought so too I had everything all the signs and even felt pg but obviously was all just af signs or something but hey im not too disappointed I kinda keep it at the back of my mind that it wont happen to me, always thought i'd have trouble conceiving for some reason??!! :shrug:
> 
> You sound promising though how long before af is due?? sooooo keeping my hopes up for all you lot :hugs:
> 
> hoping to see some BFP's to keep my hopes up - how long have most of you been trying now???



You always thought you'd have trouble conceiving?? That's so weird! I thought the exactly same thing! 

For some reason, I have always thought that I couldn't have kids - and if by some miracle I could have children, it would be extraordinarily difficult for me to conceive. I don't really have any valid reason why; it's just this sort of intuition I have, like something I've known and accepted for years. Which is why I'm so ecstatic at having these symptoms! When DH and I started TTC, I knew we were in for a rough time. 

:hugs: Makes me feel good to know I'm not alone! 

DH says it's all in my head. But...I think a woman knows her body better than a lot of people give us credit for. Granted, it may confuse us while we're obsessing over it and TTC, but, we women are amazing :)


----------



## tigger867

Its only been my first month of trying bid, but been very hopeful, untill i caved in yetsterday and tested, my af is due on sunday!!!! cant understand why the pg test was negative :shrug:, maybe im not pg, just wishful thinking:wacko:


----------



## Bids

Hmh keep us posted - i'll keep checking and waiting to see your BFP :D


----------



## hmh33

Bids said:


> Hi Tigger - yeah I thought so too I had everything all the signs and even felt pg but obviously was all just af signs or something but hey im not too disappointed I kinda keep it at the back of my mind that it wont happen to me, always thought i'd have trouble conceiving for some reason??!! :shrug:
> 
> You sound promising though how long before af is due?? sooooo keeping my hopes up for all you lot :hugs:
> 
> hoping to see some BFP's to keep my hopes up - how long have most of you been trying now???


AND, I've only been TTC for three months. :)


----------



## Bids

Yeah I've always thought it ppl always seem to think its going to be easy but even in my teenage years I always thought its not easy and ppl take it for granted but who knows??? I hope im wrong for both of us... glad its not just me though :)

its our 7 month TTC I was on the depo for 7 years and cerazette for 3 came off that last June but only been TTC since jan and really thought this month was it but i'm not stressing too much we've talked about if we cant and we'll cope (I think).... I havent done any O kits as of yet seems to clinical to me as we're just quite relaxed about it all - I might not even be ovulating does anyone think i should try the kits yet??? dont really want to though 

Tigger i hope you are pg then that would be lovely first time and all :D


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Tested this morning with a cheapie, 12 dpo, fmu, :bfn:
> 
> I'm feeling discouraged... :(
> 
> But, encouraged because AF has not yet arrived.
> 
> 2 more days...
> 
> I'm sorry, Sarah... I know how I'm feeling and I know you must be absolutely crazy by now :hugs:

yes i am but im hoping i ovulated later...like between the 30th of june and the 3rd of july ( which is when we BD'ed and giving the fact i do have symptoms ) which would make me 13-16dpo plus no sign of af :) all my tests are negative but if i am, i will get that bfp :) xxxxx HOW IS ALL TODAY ??? :hugs:


----------



## Bhoygirl

Hi Sarah i'm so glad you have started this thread i have been following it along daily waiting to hear everyones news.

I'm new to this so not really up to date with dpo's and abbreviations yet. I got married a couple of weeks ago and my AF was week before wedding so knew when i went on Honeymoon i'd def be ovulating at some point so Bd quite a bit on honeymoon! as you would! AF was due 2 days ago(wednesday) and no sign yet but done HPT and BFN.

Symptons I have are mild cramping as tho AF due but not as strong as them, I'm eating everything in sight and quite tired (but I have been early shift this week so it might stem from that) although yesterday in work i couldn't get comfortable in my seat and kept having to stand up. Also i feel quite bloated.

Went and bought another two HPT's today so will try tomorrow again with FMU and see how it goes. Reading this thread has kept my hopes up so thank you girlies!x


----------



## hmh33

Bids - I haven't used OPK kits either. The only reason I think I'm ovulating is because I track my periods (32 day cycle) and I experience pain in my ovary when I'm ovulating. But I think I'm going to start using them if it turns out I'm not pg this month. 

DH and I try to remain relaxed about it all too, but it's hard. 

He laid down next to me last night with his head on my chest and rubbed my tummy. He wants a baby so badly :cry: I really hope this is it for us...


----------



## hmh33

Bhoygirl said:


> Hi Sarah i'm so glad you have started this thread i have been following it along daily waiting to hear everyones news.
> 
> I'm new to this so not really up to date with dpo's and abbreviations yet. I got married a couple of weeks ago and my AF was week before wedding so knew when i went on Honeymoon i'd def be ovulating at some point so Bd quite a bit on honeymoon! as you would! AF was due 2 days ago(wednesday) and no sign yet but done HPT and BFN.
> 
> Symptons I have are mild cramping as tho AF due but not as strong as them, I'm eating everything in sight and quite tired (but I have been early shift this week so it might stem from that) although yesterday in work i couldn't get comfortable in my seat and kept having to stand up. Also i feel quite bloated.
> 
> Went and bought another two HPT's today so will try tomorrow again with FMU and see how it goes. Reading this thread has kept my hopes up so thank you girlies!x


Keep us updated! Welcome to the thread :) Hope you get your :bfp: ! 
:dust:


----------



## Bids

Fingers crossed bhoygirl i'm new to all this too and wishing you sooo much Good luck sounds promising how nice to have a honeymoon baby - we were going to do that but didnt want to risk af whilst on honeymoon lol 

x


----------



## Bids

hmh33 said:


> Bids - I haven't used OPK kits either. The only reason I think I'm ovulating is because I track my periods (32 day cycle) and I experience pain in my ovary when I'm ovulating. But I think I'm going to start using them if it turns out I'm not pg this month.
> 
> DH and I try to remain relaxed about it all too, but it's hard.
> 
> He laid down next to me last night with his head on my chest and rubbed my tummy. He wants a baby so badly :cry: I really hope this is it for us...

I track mine to but there still not quite spot on range between 28-30 but i didnt have af's for 10 years which loved at the time but now im not so sure it was good means i dont know my body very well - we're both 27 btw 

It's getting harder first 4-5 months I was like i might be but not too fussed but now it's going to be at least 8 months and it is starting to get to me a little - my DH is the same as yours I know he really wants one and my in-laws keep on about it all the time which makes it worse :cry:

Good Luck :hugs: hope you'll be on :cloud9: over the next few days


----------



## Bhoygirl

Thanks Bids and hmh33 I do hope we have a honeymoon baby!

Here's some :dust: and good luck to us all!x


----------



## sarah1726

making a baby for 90 % of the population isnt going to be a success on the first try, my brother and his wife were trying for 8 months ( nothing wrong with either ) the now have a healthy 9 month old baby girl and she was trying again since the baby was 4 months and she just found out she is 6 weeks so it does take patience and time, me and my bf werent really trying because he was having problems keeping an erection, but he seen a specialist and got these special injections and he did one on the first time on the 30th of last month ( our first time having sex and we've been together 4 years on the 12th of next month ) and then he did it again on the 2nd of july and he hasnt done it since....so if i am we got it on the first try which is why i feel a bit doubtful...like 5 days before i thought af was due, i didnt think anything of it since af would have been due which is why im starting to think i O'ed later than i thought xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

just ordered 50 ovulation tests and 50 hpt off this site 

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/index.html?

just over 21 euro (I live in ireland ) that wasnt bad :) including postage xxxx


----------



## Bids

Thanks Sarah thats reassuring - my sis in law took 6 months first time and 10 months 2nd time round with a mc in between and she was 39 so i'm just hoping there's nothing wrong with us - DH is a mechanic so breathes in a lot of chemicals that could affect and i'm just ''one of those'' unlucky ppl lol but like i say i wont let it get me down and will keep positive - we'll all get there eventually patients, patients.... but I want one now :D


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Thanks Sarah thats reassuring - my sis in law took 6 months first time and 10 months 2nd time round with a mc in between and she was 39 so i'm just hoping there's nothing wrong with us - DH is a mechanic so breathes in a lot of chemicals that could affect and i'm just ''one of those'' unlucky ppl lol but like i say i wont let it get me down and will keep positive - we'll all get there eventually patients, patients.... but I want one now :D

just because you are trying and its not happening does not mean there is something wrong with you :hugs: its just the people who get it the first time are extremely fertile, im sure you will be fine, maybe try preseed, people have sworn by that stuff and got pregnant the first try :) if im not this time me and my bf are going to try it next time i also heard macca is good, it helps with fertility and regulates periods etc :) men and woman can take that, get your DH on some vitamins like zinc and vitamin C and have him eat the right things :) maybe google '' things men can eat to boost sperm count '' there are lots of foods that can help the quality and quantity of sperm ( I'm not saying there is something wrong with his sperm count dont worry lol ) but there is no harm in trying to help his little swimmers get to where they need to go quicker :D it could be something that is easily fixed but it certainly does not mean you wont have kids :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bids

Thanx again :hugs: might try preseed well i'll defo look into it... i've already got him taking vit c and zinc and we eat quite healthy naturally but do drink a fair bit which we need to cut back on really :dohh: I mean there might not be anything wrong with his sperm i'm just guessing or finding excuses :haha: 

You know i wasnt sure if reading this site was making me worse but i feel all positive again now :thumbup:


----------



## tigger867

If were chatting about time taken to conceive, my sis, just took 2 mths 1st time, 2mths second and then she shortly got cancer of glands, which she was told that she wouldnt be able to have any more children after chemo. luckly she beat the cancer, and when she got the all clear, she never used any contrception, within 1mth she was pg :happydance:, that was a surprise for everyone.
Were all so happy for her:hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Thanx again :hugs: might try preseed well i'll defo look into it... i've already got him taking vit c and zinc and we eat quite healthy naturally but do drink a fair bit which we need to cut back on really :dohh: I mean there might not be anything wrong with his sperm i'm just guessing or finding excuses :haha:
> 
> You know i wasnt sure if reading this site was making me worse but i feel all positive again now :thumbup:


IM SURE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH EITHER OF YOU :) IT MAY JUST TAKE TIME :flower: maybe try the other approach, just relax maybe try the not trying not preventing approach , just BD every second day and let things come naturally keep yourself busy to keep your mind off things and NO symptom spotting, ive heard people who say when they took the ntnp approach they got their bfp because they werent stressing and it came to them :) thats always another lane way if your patient and have lots of will power !! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bids

WOW great stuff :D tigger how amazing xx


----------



## sarah1726

tigger867 said:


> If were chatting about time taken to conceive, my sis, just took 2 mths 1st time, 2mths second and then she shortly got cancer of glands, which she was told that she wouldnt be able to have any more children after chemo. luckly she beat the cancer, and when she got the all clear, she never used any contrception, within 1mth she was pg :happydance:, that was a surprise for everyone.
> Were all so happy for her:hugs:

awwww what a nice happy ending after her chemo :happydance: i love happy endings :) xxxx


----------



## tigger867

It also goes to show , what ever the doc's say isnt alway correct, we all have a chance:thumbup: so chin up ladies and lets just wait and see for that great day of :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Bids

IM SURE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH EITHER OF YOU :) IT MAY JUST TAKE TIME :flower: maybe try the other approach, just relax maybe try the not trying not preventing approach , just BD every second day and let things come naturally keep yourself busy to keep your mind off things and NO symptom spotting, ive heard people who say when they took the ntnp approach they got their bfp because they werent stressing and it came to them :) thats always another lane way if your patient and have lots of will power !! :hugs: xxxx[/QUOTE]


Well really already done the NTNP approach for about 5 months lol although wasnt really having af's or anything then - definitely not going to symptoms spot from now on and i think im starting to get to know the signs better anyway (i hope), just goin to take the relaxed approach and keep up the vitamins and healthy eating - thanks :hugs:

Think ive been trying to deal with it all on my own and talking to you lot has helped :thumbup:
xx


----------



## sarah1726

ok girls daily update of our symptoms :

-no period :dohh:
-still have milky cm
-very bloated
-VERY vivid dreams
-mild cramps on and off in lower abdominal
-very sore bbs down under in the tissue :shrug:
-eating ALOT
-very tired

think thats it altough last night i got that metal taste in my mouth like i was sucking a penny, only lasted a few mins i got it up on my top pallet and around the gums near my top teeth :thumbup: i heard thats another good sign just still havent got my :bfp: thats all im missing other than my period :haha: xxxx


----------



## tigger867

sarah1726 said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah thats reassuring - my sis in law took 6 months first time and 10 months 2nd time round with a mc in between and she was 39 so i'm just hoping there's nothing wrong with us - DH is a mechanic so breathes in a lot of chemicals that could affect and i'm just ''one of those'' unlucky ppl lol but like i say i wont let it get me down and will keep positive - we'll all get there eventually patients, patients.... but I want one now :D
> 
> just because you are trying and its not happening does not mean there is something wrong with you :hugs: its just the people who get it the first time are extremely fertile, im sure you will be fine, maybe try preseed, people have sworn by that stuff and got pregnant the first try :) if im not this time me and my bf are going to try it next time i also heard macca is good, it helps with fertility and regulates periods etc :) men and woman can take that, get your DH on some vitamins like zinc and vitamin C and have him eat the right things :) maybe google '' things men can eat to boost sperm count '' there are lots of foods that can help the quality and quantity of sperm ( I'm not saying there is something wrong with his sperm count dont worry lol ) but there is no harm in trying to help his little swimmers get to where they need to go quicker :D it could be something that is easily fixed but it certainly does not mean you wont have kids :) :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

That such good advise, ive got my DH taking every vit available on earth:haha::haha:, he half gets annoyed:growlmad:, but he takes it, cos he wants his :baby:


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> IM SURE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH EITHER OF YOU :) IT MAY JUST TAKE TIME :flower: maybe try the other approach, just relax maybe try the not trying not preventing approach , just BD every second day and let things come naturally keep yourself busy to keep your mind off things and NO symptom spotting, ive heard people who say when they took the ntnp approach they got their bfp because they werent stressing and it came to them :) thats always another lane way if your patient and have lots of will power !! :hugs: xxxx


Well really already done the NTNP approach for about 5 months lol although wasnt really having af's or anything then - definitely not going to symptoms spot from now on and i think im starting to get to know the signs better anyway (i hope), just goin to take the relaxed approach and keep up the vitamins and healthy eating - thanks :hugs:

Think ive been trying to deal with it all on my own and talking to you lot has helped :thumbup:
xx[/QUOTE]

i know what you mean, i dont think men really care about our symptoms lol they will think were crazy until we show them our :bfp: lol xxxx :hugs:

it will happen for us we just need to be patient, im not a big believer in god ( im athiest ) so im not praying or anything but i do believe things will happen when they are supposed to, just let nature take its course we will get there in the end so chin up girls :) !!!! xxxx


----------



## Bids

sounds sooo promising Sarah :D :D 

Haha mine does too tigger bless them


----------



## tigger867

sarah1726 said:


> ok girls daily update of our symptoms :
> 
> -no period :dohh:
> -still have milky cm
> -very bloated
> -VERY vivid dreams
> -mild cramps on and off in lower abdominal
> -very sore bbs down under in the tissue :shrug:
> -eating ALOT
> -very tired
> 
> think thats it altough last night i got that metal taste in my mouth like i was sucking a penny, only lasted a few mins i got it up on my top pallet and around the gums near my top teeth :thumbup: i heard thats another good sign just still havent got my :bfp: thats all im missing other than my period :haha: xxxx

OK THOSE ARE 100% SIGNS THAT YOUR:bfp:
you must have O late as you have no af and your way past your dpo from your pervious af:shrug:


----------



## Bids

sarah1726 said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> IM SURE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH EITHER OF YOU :) IT MAY JUST TAKE TIME :flower: maybe try the other approach, just relax maybe try the not trying not preventing approach , just BD every second day and let things come naturally keep yourself busy to keep your mind off things and NO symptom spotting, ive heard people who say when they took the ntnp approach they got their bfp because they werent stressing and it came to them :) thats always another lane way if your patient and have lots of will power !! :hugs: xxxx
> 
> 
> Well really already done the NTNP approach for about 5 months lol although wasnt really having af's or anything then - definitely not going to symptoms spot from now on and i think im starting to get to know the signs better anyway (i hope), just goin to take the relaxed approach and keep up the vitamins and healthy eating - thanks :hugs:
> 
> Think ive been trying to deal with it all on my own and talking to you lot has helped :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

i know what you mean, i dont think men really care about our symptoms lol they will think were crazy until we show them our :bfp: lol xxxx :hugs:

it will happen for us we just need to be patient, im not a big believer in god ( im athiest ) so im not praying or anything but i do believe things will happen when they are supposed to, just let nature take its course we will get there in the end so chin up girls :) !!!! xxxx[/QUOTE]

Yeah i dont know what i believe in but they do say good things come to those who wait (werent that a heinz ad lol)... DH has been great and would support me but i really want it to be more of a suprise and I also dont want him goin through the 2WW no point in us both being :wacko:is there


----------



## sarah1726

true bids but when i have a new symptom i cant help but tell him cos i get sooo excited and go to bed wondering if i will get my bfp in the morning but i dont and then i get doubtful and upset thinking im not :cry: im probably not lol , all these symptoms are probably in my head but i know the cramps and the sore (.) (.) are not in my head i feel them and when i feel them in my bbs they HURT lol xxxx


----------



## Bids

sarah1726 said:


> true bids but when i have a new symptom i cant help but tell him cos i get sooo excited and go to bed wondering if i will get my bfp in the morning but i dont and then i get doubtful and upset thinking im not :cry: im probably not lol , all these symptoms are probably in my head but i know the cramps and the sore (.) (.) are not in my head i feel them and when i feel them in my bbs they HURT lol xxxx

I know exactly what you mean but i think you are and hope you are :winkwink: I'm still sooo excited/impatient for all you lot still waiting come on gals where's the BFP's

i've always kept my symptoms to myself but get this last night i thought i'm going to tell him all of them cos i really feel like i am pg and this is defo it right and he's all excited :cry: then BANG 3am woke up with bloody mega af pains and i'm like FFS (excuse the language) but can you believe that 2 days early an all :nope::shrug:


----------



## sarah1726

[/QUOTE]
I know exactly what you mean but i think you are and hope you are :winkwink: I'm still sooo excited/impatient for all you lot still waiting come on gals where's the BFP's

i've always kept my symptoms to myself but get this last night i thought i'm going to tell him all of them cos i really feel like i am pg and this is defo it right and he's all excited :cry: then BANG 3am woke up with bloody mega af pains and i'm like FFS (excuse the language) but can you believe that 2 days early an all :nope::shrug:[/QUOTE]

that does stink :( dont worry, NEXT MONTH !!!! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Bids

Yeah I totally couldnt believe it........ Hope so :D 
xx


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Yeah I totally couldnt believe it........ Hope so :D
> xx

like not the april gone but the april before, my period was a week or so late, i could have sworn i was pregnant, didnt have half the symptoms im having this time so fingers crossed :) just wish i could get my :bfp: or af would show up !! it is very annoying playing this waiting game i have one good test and 3 cheapy tests left so when should i use my good test ? :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Bids

Yeah i dont know why it was made this way, why cant we find out the day after??? Same as the guy who said lets work 5 days and have 2 off lol 

How late are you now?


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Yeah i dont know why it was made this way, why cant we find out the day after??? Same as the guy who said lets work 5 days and have 2 off lol
> 
> How late are you now?

lol i know :haha: well i thought i was due on the 5th as they have been coming on the 5th and ended on the 10th so i was expecting af on the 5th but no show and still no af symptoms so im guessing i ovulated later than i thought we BD'ed on the 30th of june and the 2nd of july so im hoping i ovulated between the 30th and the 3rd and caught the egg :) but im not too sure how many dpo i am i just know i have no af but i have pg symptoms so im hopeful :) xxxx


----------



## Bids

Definitely Looking good :thumbup::thumbup: 

xx


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Definitely Looking good :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> xx

thank you :hugs: just had a go at my bf for no reason :growlmad: but sometimes they can be proper lil pigs....my nipples are also starting to hurt nothing seems to be going right just wish i had a f***ing answer !!! im getting really frusterated and he doesnt seem to give a shit ] (*,) ugh


----------



## Bids

arrr dont get stressed not worth it, life's too short, why dont you go doc's see if they do a blood test?? chin up :D least its friday!!! x


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> arrr dont get stressed not worth it, life's too short, why dont you go doc's see if they do a blood test?? chin up :D least its friday!!! x

nah doc wont do a blood test till i've missed 2 periods and i orderd a sandra reading a few days ago....3.75 it said it came out of pay pal but didnt, it came out of the bank account and he's moaning over 3.75, i said '' ah piss off the least of my worries is 3.75 ffs '' and he kept going on and on and on and on so i told him to shut up !!! he's wrecking my head :growlmad: we put our money together and i told him to shove his money he keeps his i'll keep mine....typical man who doesnt give a shit :( xxxx


----------



## Bids

3.75 have to agree with the ffs there thats ridiculous!!! Dont get worked up over it though you dont need the added stress chick 
xx


----------



## stitch

Your doc won't do a blood test until you miss TWO periods? Mine does one on the first visit (usually around 6 weeks)
Maybe find a new doc? Or do you really like this doctor?


----------



## sarah1726

stitch said:


> Your doc won't do a blood test until you miss TWO periods? Mine does one on the first visit (usually around 6 weeks)
> Maybe find a new doc? Or do you really like this doctor?

i hate that doc but they usually send ya to the A&E for blood tests but she said she wont send me until i miss two periods....the receptionist told me that on the phone so may make an app during next wk and demand a blood test :) xx


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> 3.75 have to agree with the ffs there thats ridiculous!!! Dont get worked up over it though you dont need the added stress chick
> xx

i know its silly :wacko: but im not letting it bother me even though im really mad ....i had a dream last night and i woke up really mad at him today 

i dreamt that he didnt want to have sex with me...so we were lying in bed and i said to him '' if you dont want a baby with me just say so'' he said ok i dont....needless to say i woke up pissed off at him :haha: xxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hope you guys dont mind if I jump in symptom spotting...I was wondering if any of you have experienced this.

I am 9 dpo and last night I felt twinges in my breasts, so I decided to take a peek at bbs and noticed that I have buldging little veins in my areola never had them before even with my son....only around my areola sorry for tmi


My symptoms heartburn last night majorly, cramping in calf muscles, dully heavy pressure in lower abdomen, headaches, waves of nausea


----------



## sarah1726

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I hope you guys dont mind if I jump in symptom spotting...I was wondering if any of you have experienced this.
> 
> I am 9 dpo and last night I felt twinges in my breasts, so I decided to take a peek at bbs and noticed that I have buldging little veins in my areola never had them before even with my son....only around my areola sorry for tmi
> 
> 
> My symptoms heartburn last night majorly, cramping in calf muscles, dully heavy pressure in lower abdomen, headaches, waves of nausea

hi :flower: no i personally haven't experienced them ( yet ) lol but i do have stabbing pains in the tissue of my breasts and my nipples have started to slightly hurt but no veins as such ( i never really noticed weather i had veins ) so i cant really tell i do have 2 blue veins on my left (.)(.) but they could have already been there and no pains in my calf...im frequent to heartburrn so i cant call that a symptom and yes i have the pressure in my abdominal area like a hand/arm lying on my abdominal area when i have to pee ( thats the best way to kinda describe it ) lol and ive had waves of nausia but havent had them in a few days and i have gotten one or 2 headaches with sinus pains :( maybe other girls have experienced the veins etc but i havent xxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just never had them on the areola kinda freaking me out...lol Thanks Sarah


----------



## sarah1726

your welcome :) maybe its a sign :) Fx'ed for you xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Bids said:


> Hi all just thought i'd say i'm out :cry: af came this morning 2 days early?!! GRRRR I really thought it was my month this month as well - from now on the 2ww symptom spotting ends (yeah right lol)... Oh well theres always next month and the one after lol I'd like a taurus baby like me anyway :haha:
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all you other lovely girls :thumbup: hope you all get BFP and hopefully I wont see you in the horrible 2WW anymore :winkwink:
> x

:hugs: lot's of :dust: for next month hun!


----------



## luckyme225

No new symptoms today. My PMA has gone missing though! Starting to think it's impossible, even with the symptoms I've been having. Wish Sunday would hurry up, I hate not knowing!


----------



## sarah1726

i know that feeling !!! xxxx


----------



## mita

hi guys....well i have a question...i am still experiencing pain in my nipples...n there r these tiny white spots around my areola (the left breast only)...is this bad???.....cos my breast hurts...i dont know if this is the reason.


----------



## babyanise

no its not bad,its a gd sign hun.


----------



## sarah1726

god im a total BITCH today...picking fights with my bf for no reason over everything....from him going to the pub to his friends to sex to money just over everything ( sigh ) wish he wasnt a total a$$ at times :( now feeling sad because im arguing with him :nope: xxxx


----------



## Lilly12

6 dpo - no symptoms so far.. as it's prolly too early anyways!


----------



## Bids

Keep positive girlies :D i still am even though its not my month... 

Sarah mood swings are allowed with all the cr*p we put up with - i hate that dreaming business its funny how you can be in a mood over something that never happened lol your just having an off day hun it'll all be ok tomoz

roll on test days for you lot and BFP's and next month for me and ANOTHER DAMN 2WW lol 

xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi all! Sammy, never noticed the veins thing. sorry. Mita - the irritation to your nips is supposed to be a good sign. Sarah - My mom says "pick your battles." I try to speak as little as possible when irritated. :hugs:

10 dpo I have no clue if AF is coming in 4 days or if I am insane. :nope: Bbs, especially around nips and in the underside tissue hurts. Bbs are bigger. They swell wehn ON cycle, never before.

Other symptoms:
No sickness. Will get lightheaded if someone says anything gross. Not normal.
Low abodominal cramps, tender feeling.
Crabby.
Sleepy.

:dust: to everyone!!! Someone needs to get a BFP ASAP so I don't feel like a loony person!


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Keep positive girlies :D i still am even though its not my month...
> 
> Sarah mood swings are allowed with all the cr*p we put up with - i hate that dreaming business its funny how you can be in a mood over something that never happened lol your just having an off day hun it'll all be ok tomoz
> 
> roll on test days for you lot and BFP's and next month for me and ANOTHER DAMN 2WW lol
> 
> xx

im just really frusterated and he isnt helping mind you neither is the dog when she wont do what she's told....hmmm maybe i should get back into bed and get out the right side this time ??? xxx


----------



## pictureperfec

SICKNESS!!!! mega mega. lol.


----------



## wifey29

I'm 6dpo, but I think I might have oved earlier than I thought. Just a hunch. I did start testing a bit late. Anyway, I'm still having AF type cramps and now the tops of my thighs and my lower back are achey. It sort of feels like I have been exercising hard, but I haven't!


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> Hi all! Sammy, never noticed the veins thing. sorry. Mita - the irritation to your nips is supposed to be a good sign. Sarah - My mom says "pick your battles." I try to speak as little as possible when irritated. :hugs:
> 
> 10 dpo I have no clue if AF is coming in 4 days or if I am insane. :nope: Bbs, especially around nips and in the underside tissue hurts. Bbs are bigger. They swell wehn ON cycle, never before.
> 
> Other symptoms:
> No sickness. Will get lightheaded if someone says anything gross. Not normal.
> Low abodominal cramps, tender feeling.
> Crabby.
> Sleepy.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!! Someone needs to get a BFP ASAP so I don't feel like a loony person!

god your like the mamy here today answering everyones questions lol :hugs: well if the :bfp: wont come for me, it may listen to you ?? lol xxxx


----------



## Bids

sounds like a plan Sarah, look on the bright side you might be pg :D xx


----------



## sarah1726

true :) xxxx


----------



## mita

thanks mrsmm ......i hope it is.....cos now the side of my breast is also aching.....i never had this sort of problem.....i heard a lot of people saying that they have breast soreness...what does it mean?...i am 10 dpo today....maybe i am just freaking out for no good reason :wacko:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so when are you all testing??? and how many dpo are you?


----------



## hmh33

:shrug: I keep thinking I'm starting AF, but I'm not. Ugh. I'm starting to think I'm really not pg. This is so confusing. Is anyone else going back and forth between being certain they have to be pg and then thinking there's no way they're pg??? Ugh. 

This is killing me! :dohh:


----------



## Bhoygirl

hmh33 said:


> :shrug: I keep thinking I'm starting AF, but I'm not. Ugh. I'm starting to think I'm really not pg. This is so confusing. Is anyone else going back and forth between being certain they have to be pg and then thinking there's no way they're pg??? Ugh.
> 
> This is killing me! :dohh:

I'm the same hmh33! I just want to know either way! I'm never late for my AF early if anything! I just want to know so we can move on! 

Its doing my head in!


----------



## hmh33

Bhoygirl said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: I keep thinking I'm starting AF, but I'm not. Ugh. I'm starting to think I'm really not pg. This is so confusing. Is anyone else going back and forth between being certain they have to be pg and then thinking there's no way they're pg??? Ugh.
> 
> This is killing me! :dohh:
> 
> I'm the same hmh33! I just want to know either way! I'm never late for my AF early if anything! I just want to know so we can move on!
> 
> Its doing my head in!Click to expand...

ME TOO UGH! :headspin:

DH told me he doesn't think I'm pregnant. I asked him how he knew, and he said, "Just a feeling." 

I was like, well, way to be optimistic, darling! :) :haha:

I guess I've sort of prepared myself for the :witch: but...I would be over the moon if she didn't come!


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah - Call it a side effect of my job. I work in employee relations (human resources) so I'm used to answering questions with more than what was needed. lol 

hmh - I do that at least 10 times a day. This morning I thought I wasn't. DH also says this is a false alarm. He thinks my cysts are acting up again.


----------



## stitch

I'm just hoping :witch: will be on time if she's coming! I don't want to have to deal with a late AF!


----------



## hmh33

mrsmmm said:


> Sarah - Call it a side effect of my job. I work in employee relations (human resources) so I'm used to answering questions with more than what was needed. lol
> 
> hmh - I do that at least 10 times a day. This morning I thought I wasn't. DH also says this is a false alarm. He thinks my cysts are acting up again.

It's like they know... :haha: 
DH and I are very in tune with each other, so I tend to want to believe him (but it's hard because I wish he was wrong!). 

Either way, I decided I'm going to the doctor next week.


----------



## hmh33

So, I just had a thought... 

So, according to my tracking, I OV'd and BD'd on the 4th...but I also BD'd on the 6,7,& 8th. Maybe I could have ovulated late? And that's why I still haven't gotten a :bfp: ? Because if I ovulated on one of those days, I could be anywhere from 12dpo down to 8 dpo. 

I experienced slight spotting on the 9th, nothing on the 10th, and have been spotting in varying degrees since the 11th, some days pink, some brown, others (more lately, too) bright red. I have never experienced spotting like this before a period. 

According to my tracking of my cycles (which are usually 32 days), I'm due to start AF on the 18th. But what if I ovulated late this month? Will AF come later, then, too? 

I'm so very confused.


----------



## stitch

Generally if you Ov late, AF will be late, too.
Do you use FF for your charting? Post a link so we can look!


----------



## hmh33

stitch said:


> Generally if you Ov late, AF will be late, too.
> Do you use FF for your charting? Post a link so we can look!

I haven't been charting my BBT. If I'm not pg this month, I'm going to start charting. I was just keeping track of my cycle.


----------



## stitch

hmh33 said:


> stitch said:
> 
> 
> Generally if you Ov late, AF will be late, too.
> Do you use FF for your charting? Post a link so we can look!
> 
> I haven't been charting my BBT. If I'm not pg this month, I'm going to start charting. I was just keeping track of my cycle.Click to expand...

Oh, I see!


----------



## sarah1726

god you guys i was a total godzilla today so snappy and cranky and miserable....the tissue under my boobs are aching :( my nipples are sore and i have a dull ache in my lower back, and altough the symptoms sound promising, all day i kept thinking to myself '' i know im not pregnant so i wish af would just show'' (sigh) this is a tough game to play ... me and my bf are still arguing since this afternoon, he started over something stupid and we have done nothing but argue and shout all day....im ready to give up at this stage....im getting really frustrated so my bfp better come tomorrow i wont hold my breath though :cry: oh god im rambling....how is everyone, all good i hope :) xxxx


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> god you guys i was a total godzilla today so snappy and cranky and miserable....the tissue under my boobs are aching :( my nipples are sore and i have a dull ache in my lower back, and altough the symptoms sound promising, all day i kept thinking to myself '' i know im not pregnant so i wish af would just show'' (sigh) this is a tough game to play ... me and my bf are still arguing since this afternoon, he started over something stupid and we have done nothing but argue and shout all day....im ready to give up at this stage....im getting really frustrated so my bfp better come tomorrow i wont hold my breath though :cry: oh god im rambling....how is everyone, all good i hope :) xxxx

It's fine to ramble. I like people who ramble :) I like to listen. 

I'm sorry, Sarah, I know how frustrating it all is. I'm feeling the same way. :flower: Unfortunately, I don't have any advice to give on how to handle it. I know how badly we all want our sticky bean :) It's hard riding the emotional rollercoaster caused by our hormones combined with the desire to conceive... And men can't completely understand what we go through every month, nor can they understand how unbelievably frustrating it is when our uteruses don't comply with our wishes to have a baby. Just know that we understand, and we're here for you :) :hugs: 

I'm the same as I was earlier, still spotting on and off, it's not as bad as it was yesterday, though, so I'm taking that as a good sign :)


----------



## sarah1726

oh hmh33 your stil spotting on and off :o oh wow i hope this is it for you :) xxx


----------



## josy0710

at 9 DPO i have AF cramps :cry: I think im out this month...:cry:


----------



## luckyme225

josy0710 said:


> at 9 DPO i have AF cramps :cry: I think im out this month...:cry:

Don't give up hope yet hun. :hugs:


----------



## josy0710

luckyme225 said:


> josy0710 said:
> 
> 
> at 9 DPO i have AF cramps :cry: I think im out this month...:cry:
> 
> Don't give up hope yet hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks...this wait just makes me crazy and the smallest symptom of :witch: makes me sad haha


----------



## hmh33

I know how you're feeling josy! :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

god hmh im so off today :wacko: why do i feel so mad then ten mins later after being mad i feel like crying for being so stupidly mad then ten mins later im smiling and laughing lol god there is something wrong with me today i got up out of the wrong side of the bed this morning....just did another IC and got a BFN....no suprise there... how is all ? xxxxx


----------



## Bhoygirl

Well thats me out girls got :witch:on night out with the girlies!

So disappointed! oh well theres always next month!xxx


----------



## sarah1726

Bhoygirl said:


> Well thats me out girls got :witch:on night out with the girlies!
> 
> So disappointed! oh well theres always next month!xxx

awwww sorry to hear that :hugs: hopefully next month hun xxx


----------



## hmh33

Think I'm out, too - pretty sure :witch: is about to arrive between tonight and tomorrow morning :(


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Think I'm out, too - pretty sure :witch: is about to arrive between tonight and tomorrow morning :(

awwww nooooooooo :cry: i was sure this was your month ... keep us updated wont you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

ok i just had a qquick shower but before i got in, i noticed i had blue veins very noticable going through my legs, i dont remember seeing them like that before :o i heard people getting them through their breasts but not throught their legs ??? what do you girls think ?? xxxx


----------



## hmh33

Thank you, Sarah... :cry: I'm really sad. There's a definite flow now instead of just spotting...I really thought it was my month, too! I hope it's yours :) FX'd!

Well, I'm off to the doctor to figure it out next Tuesday. :(


----------



## hmh33

Well, now there isn't a flow. I don't understand my body. 
So, as of this moment, I'm considering myself half in and half out, since AF feels like being half here and half not here. 
I'm tired of spotting so much. It's been almost a week. 
Took a cheapie and got a BFN again. 
I don't understand.


----------



## leideebugz

:hugs:
hmh33-I feel for you completely. Been catching up on your posts and saw how much trouble you've been having. Get to your doctor, and don't lose faith. I wish these hugs were bigger.
:hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Well, now there isn't a flow. I don't understand my body.
> So, as of this moment, I'm considering myself half in and half out, since AF feels like being half here and half not here.
> I'm tired of spotting so much. It's been almost a week.
> Took a cheapie and got a BFN again.
> I don't understand.

as far as i know spotting should only last 3 days or something BUT everybody's different so you very well could be, when is af due? i dont even have any spotting or af cramps and if i ovulated late i have no idea when af is due :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sarah1726

good morning ladies :( another BFN, the symptoms i have are sore bbs under the tissue,blue veins in my legs,the odd cramp/twinge in my abdominal area,and i had dull aches in my lower back last night and dry cm today, does the dry cm mean af is coming :wacko: ? xxxx


----------



## Bids

Well girls your bodies are definitely putting you through it aren't they how frustrating for you all - i just wanted af to be on time as it would have meant 3rd month in a row of 28 day cycle which obviously i was pleased about but this month its 25 day cycle GRRRRR - i'm just gona have to bd every other day this month and see how we go lol (not a bad thing to have to do i spose haha).... 

Hope to see some BFP's tomorrow keep up the pma all and once again a huge GOOD LUCK :D

xxx


----------



## Bids

sarah1726 said:


> good morning ladies :( another BFN, the symptoms i have are sore bbs under the tissue,blue veins in my legs,the odd cramp/twinge in my abdominal area,and i had dull aches in my lower back last night and dry cm today, does the dry cm mean af is coming :wacko: ? xxxx

Oh sorry Sarah bet its driving you :wacko: now i had dry cm but who knows the signs are too hard to tell apart :shrug: next month i'm defo not symptom spotting i can tell you that :dohh:

try not to stress too much though can make things worse :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Well girls your bodies are definitely putting you through it aren't they how frustrating for you all - i just wanted af to be on time as it would have meant 3rd month in a row of 28 day cycle which obviously i was pleased about but this month its 25 day cycle GRRRRR - i'm just gona have to bd every other day this month and see how we go lol (not a bad thing to have to do i spose haha)....
> 
> Hope to see some BFP's tomorrow keep up the pma all and once again a huge GOOD LUCK :D
> 
> xxx

well its good that you were early by a few days it means your body is working :) there is always next month for you and if i dnt get my bffp, we can symptom spot together next month :flower: :hug: xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies :( another BFN, the symptoms i have are sore bbs under the tissue,blue veins in my legs,the odd cramp/twinge in my abdominal area,and i had dull aches in my lower back last night and dry cm today, does the dry cm mean af is coming :wacko: ? xxxx
> 
> Oh sorry Sarah bet its driving you :wacko: now i had dry cm but who knows the signs are too hard to tell apart :shrug: next month i'm defo not symptom spotting i can tell you that :dohh:
> 
> try not to stress too much though can make things worse :flower:Click to expand...

LOL i just said in my last post we could symptom spot together :haha: *blonde moment* lol no im not stressing too much over it, i just had the worst day yesterday though, i was like godzilla :shrug: which isnt like me at all xxxx


----------



## Bids

sarah1726 said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies :( another BFN, the symptoms i have are sore bbs under the tissue,blue veins in my legs,the odd cramp/twinge in my abdominal area,and i had dull aches in my lower back last night and dry cm today, does the dry cm mean af is coming :wacko: ? xxxx
> 
> Oh sorry Sarah bet its driving you :wacko: now i had dry cm but who knows the signs are too hard to tell apart :shrug: next month i'm defo not symptom spotting i can tell you that :dohh:
> 
> try not to stress too much though can make things worse :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i just said in my last post we could symptom spot together :haha: *blonde moment* lol no im not stressing too much over it, i just had the worst day yesterday though, i was like godzilla :shrug: which isnt like me at all xxxxClick to expand...

:haha: thats just like something i'd say :dohh: lol but i hope you dont have to go through it again but if you do then yeah we can through another 2ww :hugs: it really helped me this month like i said been sick of goin through it alone... was having :wacko: dreams about TTC last night its taking over my life :haha:

are you testing again tomoz hun :thumbup:


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies :( another BFN, the symptoms i have are sore bbs under the tissue,blue veins in my legs,the odd cramp/twinge in my abdominal area,and i had dull aches in my lower back last night and dry cm today, does the dry cm mean af is coming :wacko: ? xxxx
> 
> Oh sorry Sarah bet its driving you :wacko: now i had dry cm but who knows the signs are too hard to tell apart :shrug: next month i'm defo not symptom spotting i can tell you that :dohh:
> 
> try not to stress too much though can make things worse :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i just said in my last post we could symptom spot together :haha: *blonde moment* lol no im not stressing too much over it, i just had the worst day yesterday though, i was like godzilla :shrug: which isnt like me at all xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: thats just like something i'd say :dohh: lol but i hope you dont have to go through it again but if you do then yeah we can through another 2ww :hugs: it really helped me this month like i said been sick of goin through it alone... was having :wacko: dreams about TTC last night its taking over my life :haha:
> 
> are you testing again tomoz hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes i am lol have been every day for over a week now, im used to it being negative so im not getting my hopes up, i ordered 50 ovulation tests and 50 pg tests off the internet yesterday :) i just wish that if i was i would get that bfp lol xxx


----------



## Bids

well let us know how you go tomoz then got my fingers and toes crossed for ya hun xxx


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> well let us know how you go tomoz then got my fingers and toes crossed for ya hun xxx

thank you, by the way i love your rottie pic :haha: if my test tomorrow is negative im assuming im not pregnant unless i get a bfp lol but if i dont im going to leave the poas for a few days because every time i see that one line i feel more and more doubtful :coffee: thanks again :) xxx


----------



## babyanise

hello .this is going to be tmi but i would like to know if anyone else is having this prob:wacko:,my #2's r all messed up,i day i had none at all and i go everyday without fail,then they were loose,then struggle to get it out and today,nothing and its almost 1pm.this is very odd for me,anyone else? im 6dpo,cd17.


----------



## birdiex

babyanise said:


> hello .this is going to be tmi but i would like to know if anyone else is having this prob:wacko:,my #2's r all messed up,i day i had none at all and i go everyday without fail,then they were loose,then struggle to get it out and today,nothing and its almost 1pm.this is very odd for me,anyone else? im 6dpo,cd17.

Hi, I've had a few issues with that! Though mine has just been that I don't need go some days and then it's usually very difficult to *ahem*.. pass. 14 DPO today, no AF showing yet but it's only 5 to 1.. still early.x


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> hello .this is going to be tmi but i would like to know if anyone else is having this prob:wacko:,my #2's r all messed up,i day i had none at all and i go everyday without fail,then they were loose,then struggle to get it out and today,nothing and its almost 1pm.this is very odd for me,anyone else? im 6dpo,cd17.
> 
> Hi, I've had a few issues with that! Though mine has just been that I don't need go some days and then it's usually very difficult to *ahem*.. pass. 14 DPO today, no AF showing yet but it's only 5 to 1.. still early.xClick to expand...

same as me, i dont go some days but others i could go twice :) and birdiex where have you been hiding ?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyanise

gd luck to you hun,i hope u get ur pos,then at least i will no it could be a gd sign.:flower:


----------



## birdiex

Hi Sarah!

Had a day yesterday where I was so moody and tired! I did a bit of lurking, read up on all of your stories and then.. fell asleep haha! I did get a free tea-set though yesterday, :D haha! How're you feeling hun, any more symptoms or anything? Hope you get your BFP soon, FX'ed! x


----------



## birdiex

Thanks Babyanise, hope you do too! How long until testing for you?x


----------



## babyanise

i have over a week yet.such a long time.:dohh:


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Had a day yesterday where I was so moody and tired! I did a bit of lurking, read up on all of your stories and then.. fell asleep haha! I did get a free tea-set though yesterday, :D haha! How're you feeling hun, any more symptoms or anything? Hope you get your BFP soon, FX'ed! x

OH YES !!!! i was such a moody cow yesterday i was like godzilla !! have very noticable blue veins going through my legs :wacko: and very sore lower back pain last night, the tissue under my (.)(.) are still very very sore and today my cm is dry :wacko: it has been very milky type the past few days tested this morning and got a BFN .... story of my life lately and im still hungry all the time xxx :hugs: :blush: thats still alot lol xxx


----------



## birdiex

Aww hun - I'm waiting for the weekend to see if AF shows, but if not on monday I'm making a doc's appointment and I'll ask for bloodwork and for the doc to check me over because of the spotting ect; I'll let the doc tell me, I'm too chickeny to test it in case the result is what I don't wanna see LOL!

I may cave and test before hand, but it's a good thing I've got no tests lying round for me to cave in to lol x


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> Aww hun - I'm waiting for the weekend to see if AF shows, but if not on monday I'm making a doc's appointment and I'll ask for bloodwork and for the doc to check me over because of the spotting ect; I'll let the doc tell me, I'm too chickeny to test it in case the result is what I don't wanna see LOL!
> 
> I may cave and test before hand, but it's a good thing I've got no tests lying round for me to cave in to lol x

and what is the answer your looking for ? a bfn or a bfp ?? xxx


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Had a day yesterday where I was so moody and tired! I did a bit of lurking, read up on all of your stories and then.. fell asleep haha! I did get a free tea-set though yesterday, :D haha! How're you feeling hun, any more symptoms or anything? Hope you get your BFP soon, FX'ed! x
> 
> OH YES !!!! i was such a moody cow yesterday i was like godzilla !! have very noticable blue veins going through my legs :wacko: and very sore lower back pain last night, the tissue under my (.)(.) are still very very sore and today my cm is dry :wacko: it has been very milky type the past few days tested this morning and got a BFN .... story of my life lately and im still hungry all the time xxx :hugs: :blush: thats still alot lol xxxClick to expand...

Haha, I've been waking up every day with backache for the last few days, recently developed a very funny taste in my mouth. Not metallic, more sort of "gungy" like I haven't eaten or brushed my teeth. (I HAVE, A LOT! LOL!) My symptoms have been getting more every day, according to my symptom tracker!
Take a look : https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=6676208_13072

I've been using it so that I don't forget things when I go to the doc. It's so helpful! Started at 8DPO, didn't bother filling in the days beforehand as I'm scatterbrained lol, forgot 9DPO and haven't done today's yet :) Do you track anything on there hun? x


----------



## babyanise

birdiex said:


> Aww hun - I'm waiting for the weekend to see if AF shows, but if not on monday I'm making a doc's appointment and I'll ask for bloodwork and for the doc to check me over because of the spotting ect; I'll let the doc tell me, I'm too chickeny to test it in case the result is what I don't wanna see LOL!
> 
> I may cave and test before hand, but it's a good thing I've got no tests lying round for me to cave in to lol x

i had spotting on 4dpo,ladies on here said it was implantation bleed as it can happen from 4dpo.i wish you luck if you go to the docs.:hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Had a day yesterday where I was so moody and tired! I did a bit of lurking, read up on all of your stories and then.. fell asleep haha! I did get a free tea-set though yesterday, :D haha! How're you feeling hun, any more symptoms or anything? Hope you get your BFP soon, FX'ed! x
> 
> OH YES !!!! i was such a moody cow yesterday i was like godzilla !! have very noticable blue veins going through my legs :wacko: and very sore lower back pain last night, the tissue under my (.)(.) are still very very sore and today my cm is dry :wacko: it has been very milky type the past few days tested this morning and got a BFN .... story of my life lately and im still hungry all the time xxx :hugs: :blush: thats still alot lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, I've been waking up every day with backache for the last few days, recently developed a very funny taste in my mouth. Not metallic, more sort of "gungy" like I haven't eaten or brushed my teeth. (I HAVE, A LOT! LOL!) My symptoms have been getting more every day, according to my symptom tracker!
> Take a look : https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=6676208_13072
> 
> I've been using it so that I don't forget things when I go to the doc. It's so helpful! Started at 8DPO, didn't bother filling in the days beforehand as I'm scatterbrained lol, forgot 9DPO and haven't done today's yet :) Do you track anything on there hun? xClick to expand...

i did for one or two days but havent since lol gunna have a look now :) xxx


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex, how do you know how many dpo you are if your not taking temps or opk's? im just wondering because i cant fill out mine because i dont know when i ovulated or how many dpo i am xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

and how do i get the box up so i can tick the symptoms? xx


----------



## birdiex

I just used a calulator online from the first day of my last AF. It shows possible due date, estimated ovulation date and how far along you should be. Just count the days from estimated ov :) Here's the link : https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/duedate/
(if you aren't a regular 28-day cycle, then just put in to google ovulation calculator and see what comes up :) )

And on the tracker, you just click "add a cycle" then "record new symptoms" hun xx


----------



## sarah1726

ok i just sent you a private message asking how lol xxx thanks hun :hug:


----------



## birdiex

Just replied, hope it's useful! :D x


----------



## sarah1726

it was lol thank you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Adanma

Hi guys. I've got until tomorrow to wait. Boy it was hard to not test this morning! I had dinner at my parents last night and I ate a 20 oz steak, sauteed zuccini and squash, rice, and two waffles with syrup! WTF!? It was so good though. hahahaa! I hope I'm pregnant. Otherwise I'm fixing to put on some weight! Everyone looked at me like I had just eaten the cat. Even my pregnant sister gave me a look... hahahaa! Anyway, Fx for everyone. I like to see people getting their BFP's gives me hope.
Adanma


----------



## mrsmmm

This preggo thing is weird. I had a one in a million accident with my ex at 22 that turned into chemical. Now that I'm trying to get knocked up, I CAN'T! I will need an extra yoga session today.

Day 11 - BFN


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> This preggo thing is weird. I had a one in a million accident with my ex at 22 that turned into chemical. Now that I'm trying to get knocked up, I CAN'T! I will need an extra yoga session today.
> 
> Day 11 - BFN

i know, if we werent trying we would be pregnant and all by now lol xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Here's another link as well. This is the one I used to get me started. https://www.babycenter.com/ovulation-calculator I like this site because it shows you your baby week by week. I'll check out the other link, too. You can never have too much info. THANKS!!!!

You know my girlfriend from HS got preggo on a one in a million shot as well when we were seniors. The condom broke and she delivered two weeks before graduation. Then she got married to another man and got preggo, delivered a beautiful girl. That baby died of SIDS. Life is cruel sometimes.


----------



## tigger867

babyanise said:


> hello .this is going to be tmi but i would like to know if anyone else is having this prob:wacko:,my #2's r all messed up,i day i had none at all and i go everyday without fail,then they were loose,then struggle to get it out and today,nothing and its almost 1pm.this is very odd for me,anyone else? im 6dpo,cd17.

Hi babyanise,
Thats been happening to me since, dpo 8, its meant to be one of the signs, so they say, im dpo 13 today and tomorrow is the D day when all will be revealed, [-o&lt;


----------



## luckyme225

I caved in and tested AT 10DPO :bfn: uhhh ... all PMA is gone at this point! Not even a hint of a line on my FRER. Haven't had symptoms in two days either. boo. Hope all you ladies are well :flower:


----------



## josy0710

I couldn't help it and I tested and there was a deep scratch where the positive line is supposed to be...of course. but i tested anyway...i SWEAR i could see something but I thought I was crazy....so i called over the DH and without telling him anything he said he saw something too but its sooooo faint that I dont want to count it as a POS ...specially because of that deep scratch it made it hard to see and plus the pink that was saw was what the top of the line would be because of the scratch it was impossible to see the middle..have to get more today and test tomorrow morning...:wacko:


----------



## birdiex

Good luck Josy, sounds promising!


----------



## josy0710

thanks! I hope today goes by fast I need to test tomorrow..haha


----------



## hmh33

Tested again today - 13 DPO, :bfn: 

All PMA gone again. :( Been spotting for 7 days. AF due tomorrow, still no sign of her. 

No AF symptoms, but no pregnancy symptoms, either. No cramping, nothing. Only spotting. No sore or swollen bbs, either.


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Tested again today - 13 DPO, :bfn:
> 
> All PMA gone again. :( Been spotting for 7 days. AF due tomorrow, still no sign of her.
> 
> No AF symptoms, but no pregnancy symptoms, either. No cramping, nothing. Only spotting. No sore or swollen bbs, either.

awww fX'ed for you no signs is actually a sign,some woman could have sworn they were pregnant with all their symptoms but the month they actually fell pregnant they had NO symptoms :) my boobs are still sore and some lower dull back ache went up for a lie down that was 3 hours ago, just up now :haha: also still eating like a pig and no sign of af coming which is good i guess had another dream i had a baby girl :) just remember being in hospital with her maybe its a sign :wacko: i sure hope so :) xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

just found this awesome thread with lots annd lots of symptoms in the 2ww :) check it out

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html

xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh- I like no signs over signs. I have AF type abdominal cramps. I'm exhausted. I think I'm going to take a nap. I would if I didn't have a quiz to study for in Humanities. Oh well.


----------



## Bids

Sarah thanks re: comment about my pic - she's my big baby Ruby :D (sorry for my randomness ppl)

Anyway I know a few of you are testing tomoz (i should have been doing it with you :( oh well lol) so lets see some BFP's xx


----------



## sarah1726

Bids said:


> Sarah thanks re: comment about my pic - she's my big baby Ruby :D (sorry for my randomness ppl)
> 
> Anyway I know a few of you are testing tomoz (i should have been doing it with you :( oh well lol) so lets see some BFP's xx

she is a beauty :) i own a whippet called daisy and a terrier X called fifi :) xxx dont worry hun, there's always nexy month :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## mita

11 dpo and my boobs are still hurting...which is totally weird cos i never had them hurting so much and for so long....usually i dont wear a bra when i sleep but had to wear one last night....well i am due in 3 days.....I'll be testing next friday 23rd...keeping my fingers crossed....do pray for me girls....best of luck to all the girls testing tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck for the ladies testing tomorrow

:dust: :dust:

Here no signs @ 7dpo..
Hopefully no signs = good sign


----------



## sarah1726

Lilly12 said:


> Good luck for the ladies testing tomorrow
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Here no signs @ 7dpo..
> Hopefully no signs = good sign

i've been testing everyday for like a week and all bfn, so tomorrow wont be any different lol thanks for the luck though :) :hug: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

well girls, my milky cm is back, hoping thats a good thing have cramps in lower abdominal like the ones i had last week only these are stronger not like afthough :wacko: my breasts are still sore and now my nipples hurt...did an ic a few mins ago, bfn didnt hold pee or anything just had the urge to poas :haha: how is everyone ? :hug: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

BBs and nipples hurt. Had cramping last night. I did some yoga and it went away. Woke up really early (6 am on weekend = rare) this morning from having vivid dreams. Presently, hands swollen like I'm retaining water. Only happens mid AF. CM is watery. CP is high and soft-ish. Having a bit of down day. Well, it's almost over now 6:48 pm EST. IDK - I just don't feel preggo. 

FX for you, Sarah! All your symptoms lead me to believe you're just too early for BFP.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> BBs and nipples hurt. Had cramping last night. I did some yoga and it went away. Woke up really early (6 am on weekend = rare) this morning from having vivid dreams. Presently, hands swollen like I'm retaining water. Only happens mid AF. CM is watery. CP is high and soft-ish. Having a bit of down day. Well, it's almost over now 6:48 pm EST. IDK - I just don't feel preggo.
> 
> FX for you, Sarah! All your symptoms lead me to believe you're just too early for BFP.

thank you :) :hugs: im believing it too the past while, i've been having pain around my right ovary does that seem normal??? :shrug: my cp is also high, i dont usually track it but have been the past few days, its high to the point that i can barly touch it with my fingertip....at least thats what im hoping im feeling lol feels like a little ball or something like the tip of my nose on the back wall of my *ahem* is that right ?? sorry to ask and i know its tmi but i just wanna make sure im feeling the right thing lol xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

wow i just found the most incredible thing :) ....it has real symptoms from real woman and tonnes of them too....check it out :)

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## mrsmmm

Yep, you've got the right thing. I had to read about 5 threads to find mine. I know that's sad since I've been the owner of my cervix for 28 years, but I've never needed to find it. lol I'm going to buy a FRER tonight and use tomorrow or Monday. I just want to know something. What about you? Still POAS addict?


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> Yep, you've got the right thing. I had to read about 5 threads to find mine. I know that's sad since I've been the owner of my cervix for 28 years, but I've never needed to find it. lol I'm going to buy a FRER tonight and use tomorrow or Monday. I just want to know something. What about you? Still POAS addict?

haha yup :haha: been testin at least once a day, with IC and 2 clearblue plus tests...its saturday night here in ireland and i have 3 IC left going to use them up and im going to buy a frer on monday, my other opk's and IC that i ordered should be here by tuesday or wednesday i do feel hopeful but at the same time, i get the odd af cramp and i think '' oh great here it comes :cry: '' but nothing YET so im hopeful :) just wish i'd get my bfp or else af would show because this is just not on LOL :hug: xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

lol i love that '' the owner of my cervix for 28 years'' that made me giggle :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

ok so on facebook there is this fun application called mystic meg and this is her prediction for me today

"Sarah, I bring you GOOD news! You will soon find fortune with the letters, P and S."

hmmmm, *P*regnancy *S*ymptoms?? :wacko: :haha: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

well i just tested with a IC and fmu....BFN (sigh) xxx


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Hello All =)

Well ive been reading all your posts now for the last week and thought id join if you'll have me that is!

The witch is due on wednesday for me but i have nausea heaved twice yesterday at the smell of food (not like me) i cant keep my eyes open had pains on my left side of stomach felt like it was in a bone somewhere?!?! i just feel pg sounds silly i know and its killing me having to wait till wed :'(

good luck to everyone!:thumbup:

s x


----------



## sarah1726

Ethans_Mum said:


> Hello All =)
> 
> Well ive been reading all your posts now for the last week and thought id join if you'll have me that is!
> 
> The witch is due on wednesday for me but i have nausea heaved twice yesterday at the smell of food (not like me) i cant keep my eyes open had pains on my left side of stomach felt like it was in a bone somewhere?!?! i just feel pg sounds silly i know and its killing me having to wait till wed :'(
> 
> good luck to everyone!:thumbup:
> 
> s x

of course we'll have you :hugs: im the same way , something feels different this month than any other month and all i get i Negatives :( every day ive been testing for a week and nothing no sign of af either :( hope you get your :bfp: fx'ed for you xxx


----------



## Ethans_Mum

awww thanks!!

sarah - i know how u feel i tested yesterday and nothing but on my first i had nothing untill a week later so there is hope for you and the biggest hope is that af isnt her for you or me yet!

i just want to know is that really too much to ask? lol

i wish we had a button where it went green if we were preg and red is we wernt instantly! how cool would be that be mmhhh

x


----------



## sarah1726

Ethans_Mum said:


> awww thanks!!
> 
> sarah - i know how u feel i tested yesterday and nothing but on my first i had nothing untill a week later so there is hope for you and the biggest hope is that af isnt her for you or me yet!
> 
> i just want to know is that really too much to ask? lol
> 
> i wish we had a button where it went green if we were preg and red is we wernt instantly! how cool would be that be mmhhh
> 
> x

i was saying that to my bf the other day '' i wish my belly button would change colour if i was pg'' :haha: i just want to know :( i had horrible trapped wind near my rib cage last night...i hardly ever get trapped wind and have had these pains twice in the past week !! my bm arent the best today either :( :wacko: my nipples are so sore and stabbing pains in the tissue of my bbs and this morning my bf said my bbs looked '' perkier '' not bigger but wider lol we shall see :) no af cramps but mild cramps over my pubic bone and no sign of af so im still hopeful until af shows xxx


----------



## Ethans_Mum

how late are you then?

when will you be testing next?

we might just be pregnant together =D

x


----------



## sarah1726

well i dont know lol ok its kinda a long story 

the past few months af has come on the 5th ended on the 10th
well on the 30th of june and the 2nd of july we BD'ed we thought nothing of it since i was expecting af on the 5th...she never showed :wacko:
ithought '' maybe she's just late '' and then a couple of days later i started getting pg symptoms ( on page 1 of this tread, the first comment )
so i said ok will do a test BFN....and still no af i was a week late at this stage symptoms continued still bfn so since then ive been testing every day all BFN's and still no af so im hoping i ovulated later than expected like between the 29th and the 3rd :haha: so im hoping we caught the egg and that its just not showing...so im kinda in limbo lol 

how about you ? xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

sarah1726 said:


> well i just tested with a IC and fmu....BFN (sigh) xxx

:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Feeling fatigued this morning. I had really weird cramps last night at work, it didn't feel the same as AF cramps, so hopefully that's a good sign. They were super uncomfortable, still there but not as bad. Going to try to hold out and not test again until 13+dpo (Tuesday).


----------



## sarah1726

You must have some great will power lol i bought a frer so will do that in the morning with fmu feel like pulling my hair out lol i just want to know :hugs: xxx


----------



## hmh33

I'm sorry you got a BFN again, Sarah! :hugs:

Well, I've been spotting for the last 8 days... AF is due today, but no sign of her! Today the spotting is brown as opposed to pink or red... which means old blood... which means... I don't even know at this point :haha:

I had an intense sore throat last night, which is still lingering today. Headaches all day yesterday. Crazy vivid dreams. 

I'm still in! 

:dust: to everyone <3


----------



## hmh33

Oh, and have you gotten your Sandra reading, Sarah? :)


----------



## sarah1726

hi hmh im glad your still in, fx'ed for you and no i stillhavent gotten sandra's reading :( xxx


----------



## Ethans_Mum

I'm trying to hold out testing untill Tuesday if I can....:/ that's when Shea due you see so surely it'll come up by then?!? Not that I expect it mind u! what does dpo13 mean? Sorry am new and havnt got use to the abbreviations yet lol

Baby dust to u for tomorrow!! X


----------



## luckyme225

Ethans_Mum said:


> I'm trying to hold out testing untill Tuesday if I can....:/ that's when Shea due you see so surely it'll come up by then?!? Not that I expect it mind u! what does dpo13 mean? Sorry am new and havnt got use to the abbreviations yet lol
> 
> Baby dust to u for tomorrow!! X

Af should come for me Tues/Wed if she's going to come. That's why I'm saving my frer and digital until then because I'm hoping my result would be accurate by then. dpo= days past ovulation. Hopefully we will be getting good news on Tuesday :dust:


----------



## luckyme225

sarah1726 said:


> You must have some great will power lol i bought a frer so will do that in the morning with fmu feel like pulling my hair out lol i just want to know :hugs: xxx

good luck tomorrow hun!


----------



## sarah1726

Ethans_Mum said:


> I'm trying to hold out testing untill Tuesday if I can....:/ that's when Shea due you see so surely it'll come up by then?!? Not that I expect it mind u! what does dpo13 mean? Sorry am new and havnt got use to the abbreviations yet lol
> 
> Baby dust to u for tomorrow!! X

hi it means 13 Days Past Ovulation :) :hug: xxx


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Ahhh I see! Makes sense now lol, 

Lucky - we'll be testing the same day then! Could even be due same time lol


----------



## sarah1726

ok girls, im in an awful state, ive pains of trapped wind under rib cage ( not heart burn ) and it goes all the way to my side :( ive dull pains in my lower back and my bbs are very very sore :( af or this bfp would want to come very very soon because im not a happy little camper right now :shrug: :growlmad: xxx


----------



## jadesh101

is it just me or do all of ladies in the 2ww seem to have the squits :rofl:
I have been going back wards and forwards to the loo for two whole days with the friggin runs


----------



## sarah1726

jadesh101 said:


> is it just me or do all of ladies in the 2ww seem to have the squits :rofl:
> I have been going back wards and forwards to the loo for two whole days with the friggin runs

i had them this morning and im wondering does it just be nerves :haha: xxxx


----------



## hmh33

Spotting started back up again, just barely... light pink...

UGH!


----------



## jadesh101

sarah1726 said:


> jadesh101 said:
> 
> 
> is it just me or do all of ladies in the 2ww seem to have the squits :rofl:
> I have been going back wards and forwards to the loo for two whole days with the friggin runs
> 
> i had them this morning and im wondering does it just be nerves :haha: xxxxClick to expand...

hahaha wish it was a 'sign' tell you what ever since I first entered the 2WW all my OH has been getting from me is 'maybe it's a sign' think he might get sick of it by the time the 29-31st comes


----------



## Ethans_Mum

I had the runs too about a week after ov I actually I thought it was af making an early appearance as I normally get it before af but nothing yet and it stopped after a day :s 
Sarah- it must be hard for u having to wait in limbo :s how many dpo are you? X


----------



## sarah1726

hope your ok hmh, maybe you should make a docs app ? im just not too sure if spotting should last that long?? :shrug: i still have my fingers crossed that you get that BFP its just that from what ive read spotting should last 3 days max and at the most is like a light period, but hey EVERY WOMAN IS DIFFERENT and i have ALL my fingers and piggies crossed you get you little bean :) :hugs: xxxx will look up some things about odd spotting ok :) xxxxx


----------



## sarah1726

i dont know how many dpo i am because i think i may have ovulated later than i thought...hmh- have you heard of a breakthrough bleed ? maybe google it to find out, is that what you could be having im just trying to find some possible early pg signs that are a little bit like what you are experiencing xxx


----------



## sarah1726

Breakthrough bleeding is most commonly caused by an excessively thick endometrium (uterine lining). This is not a dangerous condition, though the unpredictable and often lengthy periods of bleeding are unpleasant. Breakthrough bleeding may also be caused by hormonal effects of ovulation. Breakthrough bleeding may also itself be a symptom of pregnancy (contraceptive failure).

found on wikipedia

do you think this could be you hmh? xxxxx


----------



## sarah1726

and a little something about IB and a breakthrough bleed

Implantation Bleeding
Implantation bleeding can cause you some confusion when you are unsure whether or not you are pregnant. It is not always easy to tell what is break through bleeding, or spotting between periods, and what is actually implantation spotting. The difference between period and implantation bleeding is that implantation bleeding occurs as a result of the embryo burrowing into your endometrium. However, because implantation spotting usually occurs right around the time you would be expecting your period, it is easy to mistake it for your period or as breakthrough bleeding.

Implantation bleeding signs generally include blood that is lighter than menstrual bleeding and is either pink or brown in color. How long implantation bleeding lasts will vary from woman to woman. It is important to note, though, that spotting in early pregnancy is not the same as implantation bleeding.


----------



## Adanma

AF showed up yesterday. I'm okay. My hubby bought me flowers and wine to cheer me up. So, maybe this cycle.

Adanma


----------



## sarah1726

Adanma said:


> AF showed up yesterday. I'm okay. My hubby bought me flowers and wine to cheer me up. So, maybe this cycle.
> 
> Adanma

oh no, were sorry to hear that fx'ed for next month :hug: xxxx


----------



## jadesh101

Just got a burning sensation in my left nipple, remember having tingling sensations in my (.)(.) when I was first pregnant.

Sorry to hear that Adanma fx'ed for this cycle xx
:dust:


----------



## hmh33

IDK about that, Sarah! I've never heard of it; I'll have to look into it. Thank you for finding that out for me! <3


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> IDK about that, Sarah! I've never heard of it; I'll have to look into it. Thank you for finding that out for me! <3

no problem, im just trying to find solutions for what you are experiencing that could also be linked to early pregnancy :) hope i helped somewhat :dohh: i was afraid incase you took offence for some reason :hugs: dont ask why lol xxxx


----------



## Lilly12

A lil nauseas today @ 8dpo.


----------



## hmh33

No, not offended at all! :) :hugs:
I'm grateful that you're helping me find out possibilities, because I have no idea what's going on... :/


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> No, not offended at all! :) :hugs:
> I'm grateful that you're helping me find out possibilities, because I have no idea what's going on... :/

well that makes both of us then lol i feel like im about to keel over with the pains im having :cry: these pains are weird and new and im hoping i get my bfp in the morning i bought a FRER today and will use that in the morning with fmu...i will settle for the faintest line lol or even af at this stage, i just wanna know whats happening with my body :dohh: i dont think im asking that much lol xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey! I went to theme park today. No roller coasters just in case. Also just want to know something. Got really light headed walking around, and I'm retaining water really bad! Bought FRER but too chicken to use it


----------



## amandakelley

I haven't tested yet, gonna have to wait until Thursday. I've posted my symptoms in another thread, but thought I would share it here to see what all you other ladies think. :) 

My symptoms are: 

* Random waves of nausea at times. But could be all in my head? Maybe?

* I started getting these twinges around the beginning of the week (July 12th-July 18th) in my abdomen, and as the week progressed I kept feeling like I was about to begin my period. But NOTHING! They were getting a bit worse and yesterday (Saturday) they were as strong as AF pains. I also had a little bit of blood, maybe, on the tissue paper when I wiped. But it was only one time. I remember I was freaking out because I thought I was going to start. It was a light brown color, and very faint. Kind of like when you're at the end of your period.

* My breast have been very sore. Some days all over, and some days just the outsides, and some days just the nipples. I also noticed tonight that I can see some veins on the side of my breast, which normally isn't there. And also there was a ring around my right nipple for a little bit. They are also a little darker. They also feel swollen and my nipples are a little puffed out.

* I've been getting a few more headaches this week than normal.

* I've been a bit more emotional this week. Not sure if that's because I was super aggravated that my fiance and I couldn't talk much this week because he was in a few towns over... I've also felt a bit depressed randomly this week and wouldn't stop thinking about some things.

* My urine has been a bit darker in color and a lot more stronger than normal, I noticed this at the beginning of the week and was wondering why it was doing that. And saw it on a symptom chart and freaked out.

* When I get the cramps, sometimes it hurts so bad and starts feeling like I'm having AF cramps and having to go #2. Sometimes it's fine and some of the days it was really hard...

* I've been eating a lot more this week, it feels like I'm not getting full and I constantly feel like I haven't eaten anything all day and just feel empty.

* I've also been a bit more tired this week, but not sure if that's because I've been getting on my laptop more because I was without one for about two months. But I was going to bed early still last week and I would still wake up very tired.

* My fiance thinks this was the beer I had the night before, but it wasn't even a full beer! I usually don't feel hardly anything after just one full beer. But the next morning I felt really sick and was shaky and was trying to hurry and get something to eat because I felt like I was going to throw up.

My last period started on the 16th of June and ended on the 22nd of June. My fiance and I BDd a lot the rest of the week. :blush:


----------



## mrsmmm

All sound like good signs. :dust: to you!


----------



## Laelani

Hi ladies!!! :flower:

Only 2 DPO today but I woke up with a sore throat and I also have a cramping near the pelvic bone, sore/tender bbs, and my body temp has been high because I've been sweating all day being unbearably hot but we have AC and the OH said it's nice in here. I've had the cramping before but I've never had it after ovulation, it's always before if it comes at all.


----------



## mrsmmm

Laelani - I had that early on as well. Hopefully a good sign for both of us. So, for the past 4 or 5 days I have found it very hard to wear my contacts. I even went out and bought more expensive sensitive pH eye soak. I asked the doc for a recommendation. I've been wearing my glasses mostly. Low and behold the other bit of info is that happens to a lot of women in pregnancy. Doc recommends not wearing contacts overnight until I'm proven BFP or BFN. If BFN, I'm to go in for a check up if it continues. Yes, I'm grabbing straws!


----------



## AngellaHas2

I have never posted on this thread. I am cd 20 or so. Am on round 3 of clomid. Ovulation pains were bad this month. Cd13 and 14. I did BD on those days. Um, ow and I woke up in the middle of the night from the cramps. I am on cyvle 13 of trying.

I have had no signs of anything. I'm just really tired. 

SssBbbbbDddd too all!


----------



## hmh33

WOOOOHOOOO <3

SO, I have completely stopped bleeding as of today (which today is when AF was due) 

AND NO SIGN OF HER!!! I'm officially a day late <3 Yayyyyyyyyy <3

Really really hoping this is it! AHHH! <3 

I'm going to try to hold out as long as I can before testing. 

I'll probably end up testing tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## hmh33

And this sounds crazy, but has anyone had like, signs, to make them think they're pregnant? 

I saw a stork today out on the lake. :) And coincidentally my spotting stopped today.... and AF didn't show up! 

:haha: I know that sounds crazy, but it made me hopeful.


----------



## mita

hi girls...did any of u experience implantation bleeding...i am not due for another 2 days...sorry tmi...whenever i wipe with a tissue i am seeing some pinkish discharge....usually before my period i start with brown discharge.....i think i am kinda going crazy here :wacko:


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
I'm very new to this and I already see that symptom spotting could become quite addictive! lol
I'm not sure of my length of cycle (about 28 days but still breastfeeding so not always the same) and not sure of my OV date either as I don't temp check so I'm just going along with the date according to ovulation calculator. 
So then, we BD'd on CD12 and CD14 which should be about right. 
No signs apart from tiredness (but working full time with a baby who still wakes at night could be the cause of that :)) and a few headaches more than usual. Also had a dream last night for the first time in ages but that could be cos I've been reading on here about it being a sign! :dohh:


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies,

Sorry for not posting yetsterday which was my D -DAY, well i done the test and it was :bfn: really feel down in the dump at the moment:cry:. But on the plus side no AF either:happydance:, so im still in the race.
I was meant to do a another test today, but i thought i wait an extra day or so, just in case the :witch: show her face, see how things go.

Today my symptoms are as follows 15dpo;
really alot of cramp, as af is coming for sure,
dizzy spells on waking this morning,
bloating
alot of gas
sore nipple area, havnt had that until now,
feeling sick, but settled after a light breaky,
and feelling extreme triedness that i can fall asleep standing up.

How are all you ladies doing?:friends:


----------



## Laelani

mrsmmm said:


> Laelani - I had that early on as well. Hopefully a good sign for both of us. So, for the past 4 or 5 days I have found it very hard to wear my contacts. I even went out and bought more expensive sensitive pH eye soak. I asked the doc for a recommendation. I've been wearing my glasses mostly. Low and behold the other bit of info is that happens to a lot of women in pregnancy. Doc recommends not wearing contacts overnight until I'm proven BFP or BFN. If BFN, I'm to go in for a check up if it continues. Yes, I'm grabbing straws!

I'm grabbing straws too praying we get the :bfp: we want!!!! 

Woke up today with sore throat, bbs still tender, cramping not so much but then again I've only been up a few minutes. Urination a little stronger scented than before...let's see if this is also going to result in more washroom visits! :haha:

So far the symptoms are like this:

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Sore throat, tender/sore bbs, cramping near pelvic bone, higher than normal body temp
3DPO - Sore throat, tender/sore bbs, stronger scented urination

FX'd crossed this is the month ladies!!! :D


----------



## birdiex

Aghh! 16DPO today, went to the doctor to get tested (kill two birds with one stone or whatever), no bloody help! I've ended up going to buy one, and got three haha! Boots own, does anyone know if they're any good?

Also, todays horoscope: "If we don't push ourselves, we never learn anything. If we don't learn anything, life soon starts to seem very dull. Try to remember all this as you strive to tackle a tricky situation this week. You are doing something demanding. It is taking a lot out of you. It is also, though, giving a lot back. You will be wiser, stronger and much happier once you have completed the process you have recently started. It's not going to take as long - and it's not going to be as difficult - as you fear. Think of it as a valuable education! ..a rare, powerful alignment now touches all our lives." :O..


----------



## Mommaof2

Hey Ladies,

I have been following this thread for a few days and wanted to join in. My hubby and I started to "trying" back in March 2008 and tried for about 6 months until deciding to persue adoption first to start our family. In September 2009 we brought home 2 beautiful children age 3 and 5. We were planning to start trying again in September, but we got a little carried away this month after I returned from a work trip and possibly hit ovulation time where no protection was used TMI!. My cycles vary from 28-35 days and we had some fun between day 12 and 14 thinking we should be safe.

So we are somewhere between 4dpo and 9dpo. I honestly thought we were safe and my husband was hoping we could hold off as we have a big family trip to Disney in March that the inlaws are paying for.

The last time we were trying I was obsessed with every thing I thought was a sign and drove my hubby crazy, but this month I feel very different and we are both starting to wonder what is up. My stomach has been totally wonky, feeling af style cramps, gassy and really bloated and tight in my upper abdomen. I started to dry up 3 days ago, but now I am just constantly feeling "wet", and have egg whites when I wipe. Because of the feeling in the upper abdomen I also was feeling nauseous yesterday.

So either I am just feeling sick for unrelated reasons or I am pregnant...not sure which one and now I am getting obsessed again.

I guess it is now day by day...


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Well girls my stomach has been niggiling at me today and I'm very gassy I think it's time to say af is on her way :( I got a pressure in my bell an I feel bloated but this could be af too :( 

Damn her!!! X


----------



## bunnie2

I'm only at the start of my 2 week wait, think i may have a bug though as i am sooooooo hot right now, tummy has felt like AF is coming and i have a snuffly nose:dohh:


----------



## josy0710

Tested today :bfn: and my back is sore which usually happens when af is around the corner but I guess ill hold on to that last glimmer of hope until AF shows up :cry:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

mita said:


> hi girls...did any of u experience implantation bleeding...i am not due for another 2 days...sorry tmi...whenever i wipe with a tissue i am seeing some pinkish discharge....usually before my period i start with brown discharge.....i think i am kinda going crazy here :wacko:

I had some pinkish blood when i wiped on the 12 th and i thought AF was on the way but I'm still waiting. I had a :bfn: yesterday.


----------



## hmh33

Well, tested this morning at 15 dpo, AF one day late, with fmu, :bfn:
:( Still no sign of AF though! :/


----------



## birdiex

:bfn:.. 16DPO, not FMU though.

I honestly swear I keep seeing a faint line, so faint I think i'm going mad! Ohwell, bought 3, I'll try testing again tomorrow with FMU. 

I got a massive shock and then felt stupid when I thought the control one was the test line, and then I realised that the other line hadn't come up.. then I read the instructions and was like :dohh:! We'll see tomorrow won't we :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Good morning, everyone! I tested an hour ago, FRER FMU. BFN!!! *F*&%^%:(#$&*$(&(&(* (curses a lot). 13 DPO. No AF. No AF cramps. What gives???? Also, OKPs negative as well. Tested late last night.


----------



## hmh33

Good morning, mrsmmm! I'm sorry, I got one too with FRER and fmu :( 

WHAT GIVES?! 

I thinking maybe I didn't ovulate when I thought I did? I don't know. Maybe I ovulated later, and that's why I haven't started AF?

Supposedly I OV'd on the 4th. But DH and I also BD'd on the 6, 7, and 8th. So, if I ovulated as late as the 8th, I would only be 11 DPO. 

I think I'm clutching at straws, but hey. As long as AF stays away, I can hope! :D


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh - That's true. As long as she stays away you're in the clear. I have a nasty sneeky "gut" feeling that AF will find me soon. I'm starting to get cranky. Sign 1. Blah.


----------



## sarah1726

good afternoon all, well i also tested with a FRER and FMUand it was a BFN.... hmmmm not even an evap line, no sign of af or the cramps to go with her so im still somewhat hopefull but feeling doubtful as not one test has come up positive :( how is all? xxx


----------



## birdiex

Hi Sarah! I tested earlier, BFN. Bought 3 though, not out until AF shows so I'll test again tomorrow morning and if BFN again i'll wait until thursday to test for the 3rd time x


----------



## sarah1726

awww stop if i have to see another bfn im going to snap lol fed up now it was almost 6AM getting to sleep this morning....horrible pains in my back, still have trapped wind pains, pain down my side i was in a right state :( xxxx


----------



## tigger867

Well girls we are all in the same boat, only this time, most of had no :bfp: and we all (nearly all) have pasted our af due date. What is happening here?:wacko:, im really confused:shrug:.
Anyhow long as the witch keeps her distances, im gonna smile :happydance: untill its christmas day:laugh2:. Gonna test with fmu tomorrow, it be my second test, and i be 16 dpo, it has show up by then if im pg, for sure.


----------



## birdiex

ouch :( that doesn't sound good! i'm hoping for a BFP for you hun, i just can't stop feeling sick! It's horrible! I can't imagine how you're coping, I've only done one test and I'm already getting annoyed wanting a clear answer from AF or the test! Pos or period please :) aha!


----------



## sarah1726

thats what i want :bfp: or AF


----------



## sarah1726

thats what i want, a positive or af id be happy with either but would rather a :bfp: :haha: xxx off for a lie down , im shattered :( xxx


----------



## elaineindc

Hi, I am TTC #1 and don't know whether to test today or not... I am due for AF on July 26, O'd on the 12th, and since the 15th have had nausea (as in the spontaneous retching, mouth watering, close to throwing up kind). If I'm pregnant, that would mean I've had symptoms since dpo 3. Is that even possible? Today my back has started aching. Still have the daily nausea. Sigh. Any ideas?


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs: to all who got :bfn: today. I was too afraid to re-test after my last one :( though I think I'm going to test tomorrow if AF hasn't come. I woke up today feeling nauseous and had breast tenderness but now (2 hours later) I feel fine. My on and off cramps make me think AF is hiding out somewhere but I know it can happen either way, uh!


----------



## Lilly12

hi girls

9DPO today 
Cervix is low-firm .. Does this mean I'm probably not pregnant?
Been wondering this but couldnt find it anywhere. :nope:
I was gonna test tomorrow but now I might not?
Pls reinsure me girls!:flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

:hug: to all of us who received BFN. Goodness knows we need it.

Lily, I have become obsessed with my cervical position for the past month and have got a pretty good idea of where it should be during my cycle. I found this website helpful because it showed pictures of your cervix at different times. If you do not want to see a cervix, DO NOT CLICK. Some people are grossed out by it. Personally it helped me understant what exactly I was supposed to be feeling for up there. https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm 

Sarah, if you don't feel any better soon, will you go to the doctor for additional tests?


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> :hug: to all of us who received BFN. Goodness knows we need it.
> 
> Lily, I have become obsessed with my cervical position for the past month and have got a pretty good idea of where it should be during my cycle. I found this website helpful because it showed pictures of your cervix at different times. If you do not want to see a cervix, DO NOT CLICK. Some people are grossed out by it. Personally it helped me understant what exactly I was supposed to be feeling for up there. https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Sarah, if you don't feel any better soon, will you go to the doctor for additional tests?

hi yes im going to have to leave it until the 5th...my period will be 2 months late then :o xxx


----------



## birdiex

sarah1726 said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> :hug: to all of us who received BFN. Goodness knows we need it.
> 
> Lily, I have become obsessed with my cervical position for the past month and have got a pretty good idea of where it should be during my cycle. I found this website helpful because it showed pictures of your cervix at different times. If you do not want to see a cervix, DO NOT CLICK. Some people are grossed out by it. Personally it helped me understant what exactly I was supposed to be feeling for up there. https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Sarah, if you don't feel any better soon, will you go to the doctor for additional tests?
> 
> hi yes im going to have to leave it until the 5th...my period will be 2 months late then :o xxxClick to expand...

My doc was no help, sent me home with a pot to pee in! Good luck to you Sarah, I hope you get your BFP :D xxxxxx


----------



## leideebugz

leideebugz said:


> Ok, I gotta get it out somehwhere...
> My cycles run 37-45 days, and at the moment we are NTNP. I am on CD39 and am holding out until CD46. Since CD32 I have been EXHAUSTED. I mean waking up extremely late and going to bed super early. (Like 10-12 hours of sleep a night.) On CD36-37 I had AF cramps on and off all day, but now I'm better. I thought for sure she was on her way! Other things have been the constant peeing, lower back pain, stabbing pains in my (.)(.), thirsty, the ability to pass gas on command (disgusting, but fun!), and crying at strange things. (For example, I ordered out last night and they messed my salad up. I sobbed for an hour.)
> We have been together for almost 4 years and have never tried to prevent and we still behave a lot like rabbits. I really hope this is it, especially with the exhaustion, which I have never felt in the 2ww before. Fingers x'ed for all of us!!

Just adding to my last post so I have something to look back on...Migranes for the last 3 days (cd41-43), cramps again, sore throat and drainage (cd44). Tomorrow is cd45, and that is the longest cycle I have had in years. I will test Wednesday (cd46). All the other stuff is still there. Oh, and I've been peeing loads (waking up in the night).


----------



## mrsmmm

I don't know what I would do with cd45!!! Wow, you've got nerves of steel not to go crazy. Hope for your BFP soon!


----------



## hmh33

Lily - you can't always depend on your cervical position to determine whether or not you are pregnant. If you haven't been tracking your position over a period of time, it's impossible to determine whether or not this position at this point and time is normal for you or not. 

Your cervix will rise when you are pregnant, but this takes longer to happen for some pregnant women. It may not happen for some women until well after they already have gotten their positive HPT. 


:) I hope you get your :bfp: !! :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

Oh that sounds awful, Sarah! :/ 
I tested again today, fmu, FRER, 15dpo, 1 day late, :bfn:

Have a HORRID sore throat, have had it for two days, but not accompanied by any other cold-like symptoms. (I rarely get sore throats, and this was just out of the blue.) Feeling dull pressure sensations in my uterus... hopefully that's not AF on her way. Spotting has completely stopped. :happydance:


----------



## hmh33

leideebugz said:


> leideebugz said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I gotta get it out somehwhere...
> My cycles run 37-45 days, and at the moment we are NTNP. I am on CD39 and am holding out until CD46. Since CD32 I have been EXHAUSTED. I mean waking up extremely late and going to bed super early. (Like 10-12 hours of sleep a night.) On CD36-37 I had AF cramps on and off all day, but now I'm better. I thought for sure she was on her way! Other things have been the constant peeing, lower back pain, stabbing pains in my (.)(.), thirsty, the ability to pass gas on command (disgusting, but fun!), and crying at strange things. (For example, I ordered out last night and they messed my salad up. I sobbed for an hour.)
> We have been together for almost 4 years and have never tried to prevent and we still behave a lot like rabbits. I really hope this is it, especially with the exhaustion, which I have never felt in the 2ww before. Fingers x'ed for all of us!!
> 
> Just adding to my last post so I have something to look back on...Migranes for the last 3 days (cd41-43), cramps again, sore throat and drainage (cd44). Tomorrow is cd45, and that is the longest cycle I have had in years. I will test Wednesday (cd46). All the other stuff is still there. Oh, and I've been peeing loads (waking up in the night).Click to expand...

OMG I would be crazy! I'm on CD33. I hope you get your :bfp: !!! :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

tigger867 said:


> Well girls we are all in the same boat, only this time, most of had no :bfp: and we all (nearly all) have pasted our af due date. What is happening here?:wacko:, im really confused:shrug:.
> Anyhow long as the witch keeps her distances, im gonna smile :happydance: untill its christmas day:laugh2:. Gonna test with fmu tomorrow, it be my second test, and i be 16 dpo, it has show up by then if im pg, for sure.


Yeah, I think it's strange too, we're almost all late with :bfn: 's! 

MAYBE, what's happening, is we're all pregnant together!!! :thumbup:

:) I hope so anyway!!!


----------



## birdiex

hmh33 said:


> tigger867 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls we are all in the same boat, only this time, most of had no :bfp: and we all (nearly all) have pasted our af due date. What is happening here?:wacko:, im really confused:shrug:.
> Anyhow long as the witch keeps her distances, im gonna smile :happydance: untill its christmas day:laugh2:. Gonna test with fmu tomorrow, it be my second test, and i be 16 dpo, it has show up by then if im pg, for sure.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it's strange too, we're almost all late with :bfn: 's!
> 
> MAYBE, what's happening, is we're all pregnant together!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :) I hope so anyway!!!Click to expand...

That'd be fun! If you were pg do you think you'll be team pink or blue? just for fun :) xx


----------



## sarah1726

well I'd be happy on either team but i would rather be on team PINK !!! :D :D :D :D :D 
:dust:
when are we all testing? im testing in the morning :) xxxx
:dust:
oh god i hope i am [-o&lt; xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh33 said:


> Oh that sounds awful, Sarah! :/
> I tested again today, fmu, FRER, 15dpo, 1 day late, :bfn:
> 
> Have a HORRID sore throat, have had it for two days, but not accompanied by any other cold-like symptoms. (I rarely get sore throats, and this was just out of the blue.) Feeling dull pressure sensations in my uterus... hopefully that's not AF on her way. Spotting has completely stopped. :happydance:

I have ear pain today. I haven't had that in years!


----------



## luckyme225

sarah1726 said:


> well I'd be happy on either team but i would rather be on team PINK !!! :D :D :D :D :D
> :dust:
> when are we all testing? im testing in the morning :) xxxx
> :dust:
> oh god i hope i am [-o&lt; xxx

I'm testing tomorrow too with a frer. Feeling reeaaalllllly nervous about seeing another :bfn: but trying to hope for the best! Good luck tomorrow hun :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

thanks luckyme,thats all ive been seeing the past week is BFNs story of my life lol xxx


----------



## sarah1726

waiting for tomorrow morning :wacko: im really doubtful :( xxx


----------



## birdiex

I'm testing again in the morning too - I have a team pink feeling :)


----------



## LellsBells

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've been lurking for a few days now so I think its about time I posted something :winkwink:

I haven't been temping or checking the position of my cervix so I'm not 100% certain that I ovulated but my CBFM showed as peak days on CD15 ...this would make me 12DPO. My cycle ranges from 24 days to 30 days so I need to wait until Thursday until I'm officially 'late'. I've already got through 5 IC's. I know I tested way too early but I couldn't resist. I've got no IC's left so I'm trying to not test again until Sunday ...that's if AF doesn't make an appearance before then. 

I've been having symptoms since 2DPO. My symptoms are 
Weird tummy pains, sometimes like AF, sometimes sharp and grabbing
Ovary pains
Tender boobs
Random tingly sensations in my right nipple only? 
Strong smelling urine
Loads of spots :growlmad:
Really weird vivid dreams
I keep getting tiny little blisters in my mouth too, not sure if this is a sign?
Very windy :blush: I feel very bloated and uncomfortable in general

The biggest sign seems to be exhaustion and I dont feel like that, I've got loads of energy at the moment so I don't know :shrug: I'm just hoping and praying that this is our month. Anyway sorry for the long post ...good luck to you all girls, I hope we all get our :bfp: this month x


----------



## babe<3

I thought I would get on a share my symptoms. Last month we moved away from NTNP to actively TTC. I was having some of your main symptoms achy boobs, headaches, nausea, increased appetite, vivid dreams which I guess can all be signs that AF is coming. I also was convinced I could smell everything but most likely was my imagination. Took 3 tests at 9dpo, 11dpo and 13dpo all BFN - AF came as scheduled.
I am currently 3-5dpo (pregnancy calculators say OV'd on 17th but based on CM I would say 14th or 15th. My DH and I BD'd everyday (sometimes 2x) since the 8th so I am pretty sure we took advantage of the window of opportunity ;). 
The symptoms I am having now are:
slight twinges in my uterus (since about 2-3dpo)
nausea (seems to be getting progressively more intense)
headaches
sore breasts
tired
hungry
sore throat

I am going to try not to get my hopes up (probably testing on the 28th). I was pregnant a few years ago and had MC at 6 1/2 weeks. I didn't have too many symptoms until 4 weeks and the sure sign was that I almost passed out in the shower (I read one of you experienced that a couple days ago) -- took a test that day and BFP.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sarah1726

they sound promising girlies fx'ed for us all :) :) :) :hug: xx


----------



## LellsBells

Thanks Sarah :hugs:

I forgot to mention I've completely lost my appetite, not like me at all! I'm seriously hot all the time too. I feel yucky and sweaty but it'll be so worth it if I've got a sticky bean! 

Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow xx


----------



## babe<3

The biggest sign seems to be exhaustion and I dont feel like that, I've got loads of energy at the moment so I don't know :shrug: x[/QUOTE]

I think that exhaustion hits later...from reading lots of posts it seems that during the tww people still have energy and sometimes actually have more difficulty sleeping (maybe because they can't stop thinking about :baby:)


----------



## mrsmmm

LellsBells said:


> Thanks Sarah :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention I've completely lost my appetite, not like me at all! I'm seriously hot all the time too. I feel yucky and sweaty but it'll be so worth it if I've got a sticky bean!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow xx

I've been super hot at night. Then I'm super freezing. I'm telling you it feels like I have the flu without the flu. Today I came home, cried because we didn't have rice, and took a 2 hour nap. That's not me. I felt possessed. 

I would LOVE to be team blue! I grew up with only brothers and it was AWESOME! I'm the youngest.


----------



## sarah1726

LellsBells said:


> Thanks Sarah :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention I've completely lost my appetite, not like me at all! I'm seriously hot all the time too. I feel yucky and sweaty but it'll be so worth it if I've got a sticky bean!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow xx

i know !! i dont usually eat alot mainly half my dinner maybe a sambo, but the past week, ive been eating like a pig lol and sweaty ... yuck nut your right it will be worth every second if we are xx


----------



## Lilly12

Just had 2 :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## hmh33

mrsmmm said:


> LellsBells said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention I've completely lost my appetite, not like me at all! I'm seriously hot all the time too. I feel yucky and sweaty but it'll be so worth it if I've got a sticky bean!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow xx
> 
> I've been super hot at night. Then I'm super freezing. I'm telling you it feels like I have the flu without the flu. Today I came home, cried because we didn't have rice, and took a 2 hour nap. That's not me. I felt possessed.
> 
> I would LOVE to be team blue! I grew up with only brothers and it was AWESOME! I'm the youngest.Click to expand...


I know how you feel! I took a long nap yesterday, I was so tired I couldn't function even after sleeping for 8 hours... 

And I would love to be team blue too! I always wanted a boy first...not that I wouldn't absolutely LOVE a girl, but if I could choose first, I would prefer a boy :) My mom had just me and my brother, and my brother was first; I love having an older brother. Although DH and I want more than just two :D


----------



## sarah1726

nah i'd be happy so long as its healthy but would love a girl :) xx team pink !! 
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## hmh33

LOL 
Yeah, I just want a baby :D


----------



## sarah1726

lilly12 said:


> just had 2 :bfp: :happydance:

congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdiex

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY! Bet that was a while waited for, I'm so glad for you! H&H 9 months :D

xx


----------



## Laelani

Congrats again Lilly!!!


----------



## hmh33

Lilly12 said:


> Just had 2 :bfp: :happydance:

CONGRATS! :happydance: H&H9!


----------



## hmh33

I discovered an interesting website, lol - talks about the more disliked symptoms of pregnancy. I haven't really gone through it yet, but it looks interesting, so I thought I'd share with you ladies :) 

https://www.worst-pregnancy-symptoms.com/index.html


----------



## hmh33

I'm feeling odd twinges in the side of my uterus the past two days. Anyone else?


----------



## Lilly12

thanks ladies :)

good luck to you!!


----------



## hmh33

OH and another thing to share - 

So, about a week ago, my DH was saying to me that he didn't think I was pregnant; well, now he's changing his mind for some reason! 

We were talking about it and he was looking at me strange, and I asked him, "Do you think I am now?" And he said, "I don't know..." Then I said, "Well, you said before you were sure that I wasn't. What changed?" He said he didn't know, but the feeling is different now. 

He's very intuitive when it comes to me and my body :) So, it's got me excited that he changed his mind :)


----------



## sarah1726

wow the gas pains im having can be a sign :D thanks hmh for this site, another reason for me to symptom spot !! :hug: xx


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> wow the gas pains im having can be a sign :D thanks hmh for this site, another reason for me to symptom spot !! :hug: xx

:hugs: Absolutely!


----------



## pictureperfec

Thought id update my symptoms:
-sleepyness
-stomach twinges
-craving dark choc (i wasnt that keen before..)
-moodswings
-gone off certain foods
-feeling sick before meal times
- lots of vaginal lubricant (TMI!!!!)
-being restless
-high sex drive..
-being REALLY hot all the time....

Wow thats a list lol. Will let u know if i think of more


----------



## hmh33

pictureperfec said:


> Thought id update my symptoms:
> -sleepyness
> -stomach twinges
> -craving dark choc (i wasnt that keen before..)
> -moodswings
> -gone off certain foods
> -feeling sick before meal times
> - lots of vaginal lubricant (TMI!!!!)
> -being restless
> -high sex drive..
> -being REALLY hot all the time....
> 
> Wow thats a list lol. Will let u know if i think of more

Sounds promising! Hopefully you get your :bfp: !


----------



## hmh33

Sarah - have you been to 
www.countdowntopregnancy.com 

?? It's a really good website too :) Will make you even more crazy about symptom spotting! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I'm feeling odd twinges in the side of my uterus the past two days. Anyone else?

well it depend lol ive being feeling weird thingd down near my pubic bone and to the right of my belly button what do twinges feel like ? xx


----------



## pictureperfec

Oh yeah and having gas.. oh deary lol.


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling odd twinges in the side of my uterus the past two days. Anyone else?
> 
> well it depend lol ive being feeling weird thingd down near my pubic bone and to the right of my belly button what do twinges feel like ? xxClick to expand...

:haha: You know, I don't know exactly. It's like, I'm feeling little stabbing pains in the left side of my uterus. It's not in my ovaries, it's down lower. Strange.


----------



## hmh33

pictureperfec said:


> Oh yeah and having gas.. oh deary lol.

I'VE BEEN SOOO GASSY :haha: 
it's awful! 

Poor DH :haha:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Sarah - have you been to
> www.countdowntopregnancy.com
> 
> ?? It's a really good website too :) Will make you even more crazy about symptom spotting! :haha:
> :hugs:

AND the milky cm WOW and ive been saying that for days now :happydance: im getting all excited even though all my tests are negative lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> pictureperfec said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and having gas.. oh deary lol.
> 
> I'VE BEEN SOOO GASSY :haha:
> it's awful!
> 
> Poor DH :haha:Click to expand...

me too !! some are smelly too (TMI ) lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling odd twinges in the side of my uterus the past two days. Anyone else?
> 
> well it depend lol ive being feeling weird thingd down near my pubic bone and to the right of my belly button what do twinges feel like ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: You know, I don't know exactly. It's like, I'm feeling little stabbing pains in the left side of my uterus. It's not in my ovaries, it's down lower. Strange.Click to expand...

like little niggly mild not sore cramps?? if so i had them last week for a few days still get them on and off and i keep getting the odd pain on my ovaries it keeps switching from left to right :shrug: xx


----------



## hmh33

I'm getting that too, Sarah!! 
AHHH I HOPE IT'S A SIGN :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

I have another website for you, Sarah - www.twoweekwait.com
More good information and success stories :)


----------



## sarah1726

god i am sooooo bloated the past day or 2, im never this bloated even with af xx im hoping for our bfp's soon xx


----------



## hmh33

I'm extremely bloated too! Ugh. 
Still no bleeding, yayyyyy. 
So... hopefully! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !
FX'd!


----------



## sarah1726

here is a site of real pics of the cervix it is somewhat gross but its what we all go through each month :wacko: i found this off another thread and tbh i found it kinda useful xx

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## hmh33

Awesome site! Thanks! :D 

That's interesting  I never thought of my cervix looking like that. :haha:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Awesome site! Thanks! :D
> 
> That's interesting  I never thought of my cervix looking like that. :haha:

i know !! how weird lol its kinda gross and i felt like heaving but every woman has this and its kinda creepy i must admit lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

ok i really wished i hadnt looked at this pic now as im really upset...i thought it was normal but thats where my opening is....towards the side-ish rather than facing down is there something wrong with me ??? ( the first picture) or does it change throughout the cycle? ive only been feeling my cervix for about a week now )

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/age-29-cervical-dysplasia/

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## josy0710

Sitting here watching for AF... ugh I hate this. lol


----------



## sarah1726

josy0710 said:


> Sitting here watching for AF... ugh I hate this. lol

me too (sigh) no sign of her or spotting or a bfp :( fx'ed for us all xxx


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> ok i really wished i hadnt looked at this pic now as im really upset...i thought it was normal but thats where my opening is....towards the side-ish rather than facing down is there something wrong with me ??? ( the first picture) or does it change throughout the cycle? ive only been feeling my cervix for about a week now )
> 
> https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/age-29-cervical-dysplasia/
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

It says that the dysplasia was caused by HPV and that it was a growth of tissue. Do you have tissue growth? I don't know much about the placement of the cervical opening...Mine faces straight down, though.


----------



## hmh33

The cervix with the cervical dysplasia looks like...a penis  Doesn't it?


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> ok i really wished i hadnt looked at this pic now as im really upset...i thought it was normal but thats where my opening is....towards the side-ish rather than facing down is there something wrong with me ??? ( the first picture) or does it change throughout the cycle? ive only been feeling my cervix for about a week now )
> 
> https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/age-29-cervical-dysplasia/
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> It says that the dysplasia was caused by HPV and that it was a growth of tissue. Do you have tissue growth? I don't know much about the placement of the cervical opening...Mine faces straight down, though.Click to expand...

no i dont have any growth or anything im just talking about the opening...mine is off to the side :( oh what does that mean ? does it mean i wont be able to give birth naturally in the future ? omg im scared now :cry::cry:


----------



## hmh33

I've been looking for info on it... 
But if you look at all the pictures of the cervix on beautiful cervix, it looks like the location of the opening changes throughout the cycle. 
I'll try to find out more info for you.


----------



## hmh33

I made a thread about it in TTC to see if anyone else has any idea. Didn't mention you :) Didn't want to make you feel uncomfortable. But I asked, so hopefully someone has some answers! :)


----------



## sarah1726

thank you :) its not completly off to the side if that makes sense but its not straight thats for sure, its sort of tilted i think :wacko: oh god im freaking out here :( what would it mean if i am pg ? xxx


----------



## hmh33

Google 'tilted cervix', I saw a few things about that on other forums. According to the ladies I read, having a tilted cervix does NOT affect pregnancy or childbirth.


----------



## hmh33

Here: :) 
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tilted-cervix/AN01895


----------



## sarah1726

oh thank you so much i was crying there for a few mins :( do you think i should see my doctor about it or something ?? xxx


----------



## hmh33

I'm sure you should mention it to your doctor whenever you go :) Especially after you get your BFP! But I don't think it will be a big problem. 

:hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

oh now i have another question

sorry to ask a personal Q but is your cervix straight up?? because i have to put my finger up by the right wall ( on my right hand side) to get to it....oh god its not normal is it :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## sarah1726

ok ive read this comment on a different forum and i feel some what better now

Hi. I'm a nurse practitioner working in women's health. I feel a lot of cervixes. It is very, very common for a cervix to be displaced to one side or the other, and has no effect on fertility. Those little spermies are smarter than that!

phew !! xx thank you for all your help hmh :hugs: xx


----------



## sarah1726

god i must admit, i wish i never felt my cervix now im worrying lol but i guess on the good side, my cervix has been high and closed the past week thats supposed to be good right?? xx


----------



## hmh33

:haha: It's okay, I would be freaking out too. Mine is right in the middle, like I just poke straight up and the hole is right there. 

But I was looking into more for you and I don't think there's anything to worry about. It seems very common. :) 

Yes! That's supposed to be very good! Usually it drops down before AF is expected. But tracking cervical position is very complicated. If you haven't been tracking it for at least a month or so, it's difficult to know what's unusual for your personal cycle, because cervical positions can vary from woman to woman at different times in their cycles. 

As if our bodies weren't confusing enough already. 
:haha:


----------



## hmh33

And don't feel weird about asking me personal questions :) I'm very open. We really have to be open with each other! I mean, we can't get much more personal than discussing our woman parts :) :haha:


----------



## sarah1726

yes they are very confusing...well ive decided that if af doesnt show up by the 5th, im going to the doctors, but will continue to test daily using IC and fmu until i get af or my bfp i was really freaking out for a minute thought there was something wrong with me :wacko: but you have reassured me and i cant thank you enough...i was literally sitting here googling it and crying :cry: but thank you :) im testing again with IC in the morning so fingers crossed...and the one thing i was afraid of was if i am pg how could i give birth if my opening is off to she side? would i need a c-section ?? still a little worried but feel alot better thanks to you <3 :hugs: :hug: and i hope we get our bfp soon !! i best be off to bed its 3.52am here in ireland so good night :) xxxxx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> And don't feel weird about asking me personal questions :) I'm very open. We really have to be open with each other! I mean, we can't get much more personal than discussing our woman parts :) :haha:

true :) i was afraid incase you thought i was weird for asking such weird questions ? i dont even like going to doctors and when they say hop up there and pull down those trousers...i get freaked out !! lol i know its silly but i really got such a fright to learn mine is different and again, thank you :hug: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, it's just 11pm here in USA. I'm almost going to bed as well. I'm happy Lily got her BFP!!! Congrats! Maybe it's a good sign.

Sarah, I have a tilted cervix. It's just genetics like free hanging or attached earlobes. Green eyes or blue eyes. I've never had any heath problems because of it. HUGS!!!! 

I'm also not shy so feel free to ask any questions.

I think I'm only going to use an internet cheapie tomorrow. I'm not feeling confident.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> Well, it's just 11pm here in USA. I'm almost going to bed as well. I'm happy Lily got her BFP!!! Congrats! Maybe it's a good sign.
> 
> Sarah, I have a tilted cervix. It's just genetics like free hanging or attached earlobes. Green eyes or blue eyes. I've never had any heath problems because of it. HUGS!!!!
> 
> I'm also not shy so feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> I think I'm only going to use an internet cheapie tomorrow. I'm not feeling confident.

thank you so much that is very very helpful only for your in the states id give you a massive hug right now but this will have to do instead

:plane::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thank you ! xxxxx


----------



## tigger867

mrsmmm said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds awful, Sarah! :/
> I tested again today, fmu, FRER, 15dpo, 1 day late, :bfn:
> 
> Have a HORRID sore throat, have had it for two days, but not accompanied by any other cold-like symptoms. (I rarely get sore throats, and this was just out of the blue.) Feeling dull pressure sensations in my uterus... hopefully that's not AF on her way. Spotting has completely stopped. :happydance:
> 
> I have ear pain today. I haven't had that in years!Click to expand...

Mrsmmm, thats really odd ive been having ear pain for the past 2 days or so, its really ichy, and a dull ache, i went to the doc earlier today to have it seen to, he said its fine.:shrug:


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah - A virtual hug will do. Thanks! I also have attached earlobes. I've always hated them. Just as a side note.

Tigger - You're kidding? I looked at pollen.com and the allergy count is super low in Florida. There's no reason for an ear ache!


----------



## birdiex

BLOODY F*$%! BFN again this morning. I've only done two tests, i'm going totally mad. I don't know how some of you are coping! I'm gonna kill something, I just want an answer either way.

*is grumpy*


----------



## mita

hi ladies...i started spotting yesterday at 12 dpo....tho still waiting for the actual flow...i think its my af.....very upset n disappointed...i guess we'll have to try next month....good luck everyone...hope u all get ur :bfp: soon :thumbup:


----------



## birdiex

aww mita! good luck next cycle sweetie *hugs*


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies,

Not a happy bunny this morning, bpn fmu 16dpo, i know how you feel bridiex:cry:. My heart goes out to all that are bpn:hug:.
mita sorry to hear the witch has got u, heres a hug 4 u:hugs:.
This cycle is so odd 4 me, im like clock work according to my af, but soon as im ttc, things go pear shaped. Its like mother nature decides, to throw us off the edge of a cliff, and we just hang on by a thread, SHE IS SO MEAN!!:growlmad:.
i know what your going through sarah, you poor babe:hugs:.
Any how, baby dust ahho!!!:dust:


----------



## sarah1726

well an IC and fmu....BFN (sigh) hope everyone is in a good humour :hugs: xxx


----------



## bunnie2

:hugs::hugs: to everyone

i just want to scream just now:growlmad: not due AF till 31st/1st but the last week i have have AF like pains in my back and stomach but not as painful, heartburn, slight cold, cant sleep, upset tummy, slight headache and started spotting last night, was red but its brown now.

i just feel blah in general :cry:


----------



## sarah1726

brown spotting could be good :) xxx fx'ed for you bunnie xx


----------



## bunnie2

thanks hun, dont feel very optimistic though xx


----------



## sarah1726

ok girlies, today is cd 40 *shock* af is 15 days late but i could have ovulated later all my tests are bfn's heres a run down of my symptoms the past couple of days

-milky cm STILL
-the odd time my bbs hurt
-my nipples hurt like hell
(my bf said my breasts in general look perkier and rounder :haha: )
-peeing so so much
-sleeping a little more during the day
-eating way more and yesterday, no matter what i ate i just couldnt get full
-very bloated
-pain on my right side
-pains for trapped wind coming and going
-odd cramp/twinge down in my lower abdomial area over pubic bone
-odd pain in ovaries which change from left to right 

WOW that is alot, yet i may not even be pregnant lol fx'ed though as we keep saying were not out till af shows ( even though were having bfn's lol xxxx


----------



## Bhoygirl

Oh Sarah i do hope you get your :bfp: soon!

I was only two days late before AF arrived and that done my head in! I don't know how you must be feeling just now! xxx


----------



## sarah1726

Bhoygirl said:


> Oh Sarah i do hope you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> I was only two days late before AF arrived and that done my head in! I don't know how you must be feeling just now! xxx

my head is done in lol i just want to know either way xx


----------



## mrsmmm

IC BFN this morning.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> IC BFN this morning.

story of our life's lately :coffee: have you any symptoms? xx


----------



## mrsmmm

-Hungry.
-Sore bbs. Sides and nipples.
-Cramps. Can't tell if AF or the same I've been having. Losing track.
-AF now 1 day late.
-Tired.
-Crabby.
-sore throat


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> -Hungry.
> -Sore bbs. Sides and nipples.
> -Cramps. Can't tell if AF or the same I've been having. Losing track.
> -AF now 1 day late.
> -Tired.
> -Crabby.

pain on the side? im having that too, its on my right hand side almost towards my back not far from under my armpit ? :shrug: could be nothing but im hopeful :) i go for a quick lie down and im out for 3 hours :haha: but that could be because im restless at night? im finding it hard to sleep i find myself just lying there and tossing and turning..and i still have the odd vivid dream...wow this ttc does take alot out of us , but it will be totally worth it if we get our bfp's 

:dust: xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah, I'm hoping! This site is the only thing that makes me positive. I read of other ladies TTC for 18 or 20 months and my heart goes out to them. I'm only on month 2 of this and I'm kinda frazzled.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> Sarah, I'm hoping! This site is the only thing that makes me positive. I read of other ladies TTC for 18 or 20 months and my heart goes out to them. I'm only on month 2 of this and I'm kinda frazzled.

i know it must be hard alright. we werent even really ttc, i wasnt expecting to think i may be pg as we did it 3 days and 5 days before af was due but i must have ovulated later so if i am it will be such a fluke :haha: but a blessing all the same :) xxx


----------



## josy0710

Here we go... Still no AF in fact no sign of her at all which is weird cause i normally get some pink or brown discharge a day or 2 before the cramps that i am feeling are different then AF and my bbt is still high. Will * try* to wait to test until im late 4 or 5 days if that happens


----------



## mrsmmm

Josy- My cp is still high, higher than it should be for AF. AF was too start yesterday. Nothing. I'm so confused at this point.


----------



## josy0710

Yeag im confused my af is usually puctual i cant remember a time when it was late :/


----------



## josy0710

And to add to it m throat hurts lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Co-workers ordered sushi.....usually my favorite....dry heaved instead.


----------



## Ethans_Mum

I'm waiting for af to appear tomorrow I had a bit of a breakdown in work today it just got a bit much and the tears came so I think she's round the corner damn her! Still bad wind though and loads if White cm and my pee is very dark in colour :/ 

Good luck all x


----------



## sarah1726

hi ethans mum, i hope af stays away for you and us all...the rest of us seem to be somewhat late lets hope thats a good thing :D fx'ed for us all xxx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm out ladies, AF came :cry: going to try to have a more laid back approach to TTC now but it's not easy when you want something so bad and it's taking awhile. Good luck to all you ladies and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!:cry:


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Me too! I'm looking at this cervix thing I honestly have no idea where to start lol x


----------



## hmh33

luckyme225 said:


> I'm out ladies, AF came :cry: going to try to have a more laid back approach to TTC now but it's not easy when you want something so bad and it's taking awhile. Good luck to all you ladies and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!:cry:

I'm sorry! FX'D for next month!!! :)


----------



## hmh33

I'm still in! No sign of AF! Two days late! ...yay :happydance:
How are my ladies doing today?? :D


----------



## hmh33

Ethans_Mum said:


> Me too! I'm looking at this cervix thing I honestly have no idea where to start lol x

:haha: It's rather confusing. You can't really determine anything about your current cervical placement unless you've been tracking its position throughout your entire cycle. If you haven't been tracking for a while, you won't know if its current position is unusual for this time of the month for you. It varies from woman to woman. 

Our bodies are so strange! :haha:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I'm still in! No sign of AF! Two days late! ...yay :happydance:
> How are my ladies doing today?? :D

hello, 2 days is good, me, im 15 days late today my ic was a bfn this morning still hopeful though as no sign of af :) hope your doing ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

luckyme225 said:


> I'm out ladies, AF came :cry: going to try to have a more laid back approach to TTC now but it's not easy when you want something so bad and it's taking awhile. Good luck to all you ladies and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!:cry:

sorry! :hugs: Come back for next month!!!

H - I'm good. Right with you I'm 2 days late. I feel crampy as heck but as long as no flow comes, I'm happy. I need this bean to stick!!!!!! DH brought home flowers randomly yesterday. He's so sweet.


----------



## josy0710

hmh33 said:


> I'm still in! No sign of AF! Two days late! ...yay :happydance:
> How are my ladies doing today?? :D

Ooh lets hope she stays away! I am now waiting for af no real sign of her except back pain but i would of normally spotted by now at very least


----------



## amandakelley

Some new signs that I've discovered the last two days are:

 - Sore throat randomly this morning before I went to bed at nearly five in the morning. I never get those unless I'm sick normally, never had one before I've went to bed even if I've stayed up all night. It was only sore for about ten minutes. May or may not be a sign. I've seen a couple of other people complain about a sore throat on here too.

 - I discovered more spidery looking veins across my breasts, they were darker and more around them they had been a few days ago. 

 - I discovered a lot more Montgomery Tubercles around my right nipple, there is usually about two or so around them, but there are a lot more and you can see them a little better than usual. 

 - I couldn't fall asleep last night because I couldn't get comfortable because my back was hurting. I didn't notice it until I was trying to get comfy on the bed. I had to sleep with pillows all around my body, :haha: 
​


----------



## sarah1726

amandakelley said:


> Some new signs that I've discovered the last two days are:
> 
> - Sore throat randomly this morning before I went to bed at nearly five in the morning. I never get those unless I'm sick normally, never had one before I've went to bed even if I've stayed up all night. It was only sore for about ten minutes. May or may not be a sign. I've seen a couple of other people complain about a sore throat on here too.
> 
> - I discovered more spidery looking veins across my breasts, they were darker and more around them they had been a few days ago.
> 
> - I discovered a lot more Montgomery Tubercles around my right nipple, there is usually about two or so around them, but there are a lot more and you can see them a little better than usual.
> 
> - I couldn't fall asleep last night because I couldn't get comfortable because my back was hurting. I didn't notice it until I was trying to get comfy on the bed. I had to sleep with pillows all around my body, :haha:
> ​

i had a sore throat the past week or so on and off, it only lasts a few mins then it goes...im hoping it is a sign :hugs: xx


----------



## amandakelley

sarah1726 said:


> amandakelley said:
> 
> 
> Some new signs that I've discovered the last two days are:
> 
> - Sore throat randomly this morning before I went to bed at nearly five in the morning. I never get those unless I'm sick normally, never had one before I've went to bed even if I've stayed up all night. It was only sore for about ten minutes. May or may not be a sign. I've seen a couple of other people complain about a sore throat on here too.
> 
> - I discovered more spidery looking veins across my breasts, they were darker and more around them they had been a few days ago.
> 
> - I discovered a lot more Montgomery Tubercles around my right nipple, there is usually about two or so around them, but there are a lot more and you can see them a little better than usual.
> 
> - I couldn't fall asleep last night because I couldn't get comfortable because my back was hurting. I didn't notice it until I was trying to get comfy on the bed. I had to sleep with pillows all around my body, :haha:
> ​
> 
> i had a sore throat the past week or so on and off, it only lasts a few mins then it goes...im hoping it is a sign :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Yeah! Hopefully it is a good sign. :hugs:
​


----------



## Laelani

Is it possible for your tummy to go a little firmer than normal really early on???


----------



## hmh33

I have the sore throat too. Uck! It's been coming and going for the past three or four days. 

Made a doctor's appt for a week from today. Hopefully AF stays away until then (and for the next nine months! <3) 

FX'd for everyone! :dust:


----------



## hmh33

Laelani said:


> Is it possible for your tummy to go a little firmer than normal really early on???

Idk, I've wondered that myself


----------



## mommyx1

hi ladies, I have been POAS so much even though it is to early to test. I am due for AF around the 29 but have been thinking that she is coming early, for the past to days I have been cramping off and on nothing bad, and all last week I had this poking feeling behind my belly button like I was getting poked by something. I have been bloated and moody. I have never had cramps before AF I alway have them the day of. My CP is high and soft and my CM is white but not sticky or liek egg-white. So I have my fingers X for us all. ***LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!***


----------



## amandakelley

Hmm, have you tried looking it up on Google?


----------



## mrsmmm

Amanda - I've been having the throat problems. It's like kinda itchy like I slept with my mouth open under a high powered fan. 

Laelani - My tummy felt harder above my pubic bone. I kept saying it was all in my head, straws! 

I am continuing to have terrible AF pains but no AF. I'm hiding around the corner. :howdy: Don't let :witch: find me.


----------



## amandakelley

Mine just started hurting when I swallowed. Didn't last very long. 
:haha: Stay away :witch: or we'll drop a house on you!


----------



## mrsmmm

LMAO.....love it!


----------



## amandakelley

Every time I see the :witch: icon, I think of the Wizard of Oz. :haha:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ladies :hi:

Let's see...I'm 11 dpo and 12 days post trigger shot. (I had an IUI) I have:

fatigue
irritability
mucus in my throat that will NOT go away - can't cough it up or swallow it - this is a new sx for me
backache
twinges


----------



## amandakelley

Chris77 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Let's see...I'm 11 dpo and 12 days post trigger shot. (I had an IUI) I have:
> 
> fatigue
> irritability
> mucus in my throat that will NOT go away - can't cough it up or swallow it - this is a new sx for me
> backache
> twinges


Sounds a bit promising to me. :) Hope you get you :bfp: When are you planning to test?


----------



## Chris77

July 24th...I'll be 1 day late then and it's the date the clinic said is when I could test. But who really listens? :rofl:


----------



## amandakelley

That's around the time I plan to test. :) Around July 23rd to July 25th because that's the days my OH and I will mostly be with each other. 

I should call a clinic and ask. :) But yeah, your right, who ever does listen.


----------



## sarah1726

wow what alot of symptoms going on here :D , im just wondering where my bfp or af is :wacko: xxx


----------



## amandakelley

Aww, you'll get it soon. :) :hugs:


----------



## ragdoll

Still no AF Sarah? Fxd crossed for a BFP


I started to have AF cramps earlier today and its getting worse, I am only 11 dpo. Very tired recently.


----------



## Chris77

ragdoll said:


> Still no AF Sarah? Fxd crossed for a BFP
> 
> 
> I started to have AF cramps earlier today and its getting worse, I am only 11 dpo. Very tired recently.

Sounding good! Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## ragdoll

Oh I wish Chris.


----------



## sarah1726

ragdoll said:


> Still no AF Sarah? Fxd crossed for a BFP
> 
> 
> I started to have AF cramps earlier today and its getting worse, I am only 11 dpo. Very tired recently.

hi no, still no af or bfp lol im being very patient but my patience is starting to wear thin now lol im holding off until the 5th thats when my 2nd period should be due and if nothing then im off to the docs, im testing each morning with an IC though so hopefully i'll get that bfp or af will show....my nipples are sooooo sore :cry: but the rest of the breast is fine? still eating like a horse sleeping lots weeing alot too and stil have the odd mild cramp in my lower abdominal area just over the pubic bone :) xx


----------



## amandakelley

ragdoll said:


> Oh I wish Chris.

Fx'ed for your :bfp:, hon. :)


----------



## ragdoll

Thanks amanda, need all the luck I can get,

Sounds good Sarah. Hope its a BFP for you too


----------



## sarah1726

thank you :) :) :hug: BUT im feeling a little doubtful i mean af was due 15 days ago :o surely id have gotten a bfp by now ?? xx


----------



## amandakelley

I envy you ladies who know when your AF was due.


----------



## sarah1726

i was irregular a while back....but they were only off by a week so it wasnt too bad but never by 15 days...you can get herbs like macca etc that from what i heard is good for fertility and is supposed to regulate your periods...i would hae to be irregular because the past 15 days has been a nightmare, couldnt go anywhere without a tampon or a pad incase af came and i wont wear bright clothes incase she shows lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

HOLY CRAP READ THE LAST PART :O :O 


*The first few days of July are ideal if you'd like to change things for the better at work. The 5th finds an old flame making their way back into your life. Be truthful about the extent of your experience on the 8th, or an embarrassing situation could ensue. Let a friend introduce you to an unusual hobby on or around the 9th. The 10th begins an exciting new phase in your career; get ready for some glamorous assignments. Money from an inheritance, scholarship, or dividend helps you pursue your dream career in the days surrounding the 11th. Your ability to talk honestly to an imposing authority figure wins you big career points near the 13th. Your social circle will expand to include some powerful people around the 21st. Putting a creative spin on a time honoured tradition will win you favourable publicity on the 23rd. Don't show off your superior knowledge around the 25th. Good news about a youngster comes your way on the 26th; this is cause for celebration! Public presentations go very well starting on the 27th; don't hesitate to step into the spotlight.*


----------



## ragdoll

:happydance::happydance:
Yay, I like the sound of that.

Fxd Crossed


----------



## sarah1726

How scary would it be if it was correct ??? so 6 days from now we shall see !! xx


----------



## Laelani

mrsmmm said:


> Laelani - My tummy felt harder above my pubic bone. I kept saying it was all in my head, straws!

That's where mine is. It's not like really firm but it's a little bit firmer than usual. Just enough that you can notice it.


----------



## hmh33

Yay Sarah! Hopefully it's true!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## josy0710

Haha Sarah i hope its true!!!! Fxd!!!


----------



## amandakelley

Hopefully it's true Sarah! :) FX'd for you. By the way, where did you get that?


----------



## sarah1726

so do i !! :) xxx


----------



## sarah1726

amandakelley said:


> Hopefully it's true Sarah! :) FX'd for you. By the way, where did you get that?

hi i will go back through my history and look i just typed in monthly horoscope online lol and checked a few of them :) xx


----------



## sarah1726

found it, :)

https://www.russellgrant.com/horoscopes_astrology/horoscopes.php?type=monthly&sign=sag


----------



## amandakelley

Haha, okay. :)


----------



## amandakelley

Thanks!


----------



## mrsmmm

I actually started to look at mine since we did this last.

Too much is on your mind right now, Scorpio, and so you could have trouble sleeping. When you do manage to drop off, you could experience bizarre dreams. This is the only downside to your present situation, however. Everything else should be going very well. It might help to take a walk at night before you go to bed. This clears your head, gets the endorphins going, and works off excess energy.

FX for yours to come thru, Sarah! That's awesome.


----------



## sarah1726

im not taking it seriously  ( honest ) lol im doing them for fun really just to see what they say im sceptical but if the thing about the 26th came true, i will be bookmarking that page lol xx


----------



## amandakelley

I'm looking through mine too. :) Haven't found a good one yet. It's so funny that there are sooo many different horoscopes a day from different places. :haha: I wonder if anyone has ever had one come true?

I'm really interested in astrology, but sometimes I'm not sure about whether or not I believe them. Hopefully it comes true for you hon. :)


----------



## amandakelley

Haha, on one of the horoscope sites I was on, I found a Magic 8-Ball, and just for the fun of it I asked it a question. 

In my head I asked, "Am I pregnant?" and it came up as "Yes"! 

:happydance:

I know it's just a game, but still. That has me even more excited to test, but still majorly worried.


----------



## sarah1726

amandakelley said:


> Haha, on one of the horoscope sites I was on, I found a Magic 8-Ball, and just for the fun of it I asked it a question.
> 
> In my head I asked, "Am I pregnant?" and it came up as "Yes"!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I know it's just a game, but still. That has me even more excited to test, but still majorly worried.

your like me doing all that lol xx


----------



## hmh33

LOL I went and did the magic 8 ball, asked, 'Am I pregnant?' and it said, 'Outlook good'! YAY lol


----------



## babe<3

8 ball said "as I see it yes" -- glad the 8 ball can see into my uterus :laugh2:


----------



## sarah1726

i asked if my period would come in the next few days and it said '' its unlikely but soon '' 
ooohhhh lol xx


----------



## babe<3

sarah1726 said:


> i asked if my period would come in the next few days and it said '' its unlikely but soon ''
> ooohhhh lol xx

soon is relative -- soon could be 9 months !!!


----------



## sarah1726

babe<3 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> i asked if my period would come in the next few days and it said '' its unlikely but soon ''
> ooohhhh lol xx
> 
> soon is relative -- soon could be 9 months !!!Click to expand...

lol with a bit of luck...when i read things like this i get all excited but i keep telling myself to take all this with a pinch of salt :haha: xx


----------



## sarah1726

girls i have illuminous urine with a really really strong smell to it :wacko: xx


----------



## amandakelley

Aww. Mine was darker than usual with a strong smell to it. I didn't think it was a symptom until I saw it pop up and was all OMG I HAD THAT! 

Hope it's a good sign. ;)

Hehe, I was arguing with the 8 ball, it cracked me up. Kept asking it questions like:

Am I pregnant? Yes
Should I take a test soon? Maybe
Should I take a test on Thursday? No
Should I take a test on Firday morning? Possibly
Are you an arse? Definitely

:rofl:


----------



## sarah1726

hahahaha funny amanda hehehe cant stop LOL xxx i stupidly did a IC and it was a BFN.... im guessing im not, that i just ovulated super late and af will be here in a few days...what a bummer im addicted to poas and when i already know what the test is going to say before i even do it...then i do the test i was right about it going to be negative, i get upset...maybe i just need to stop testing for a few days xx


----------



## amandakelley

I try and wait until I didn't have a period that month at all. Like normally I'd be waiting until a few days after August starts. But we are going to try and test this weekend. It's driving me nuts that I don't know, but at the same time I'm really worried about testing because I'm afraid it'll be a :bfn: 

I'm sorry you tested negative today. Hopefully your levels aren't high enough yet. :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

amandakelley said:


> I try and wait until I didn't have a period that month at all. Like normally I'd be waiting until a few days after August starts. But we are going to try and test this weekend. It's driving me nuts that I don't know, but at the same time I'm really worried about testing because I'm afraid it'll be a :bfn:
> 
> I'm sorry you tested negative today. Hopefully your levels aren't high enough yet. :hugs:

i just cant understand it though...af was due on the 5th...we BD'ed on the 30th of june and the 2nd of july thinking nothing of it sooo if i did ovulate later ( say between the 30th and the 3rd or 4th going by when we BD'ed) wouldnt it be positive now :shrug: i wasnt ttc this month so thats why i thought nothing of it when we BD'ed until af didnt arrive on the 5th then a week or so ago i started getting symptoms and thought i prob ovulated when we BD'ed but if i did wouldnt i get a bfp by now ??? xx


----------



## amandakelley

sarah1726 said:


> amandakelley said:
> 
> 
> I try and wait until I didn't have a period that month at all. Like normally I'd be waiting until a few days after August starts. But we are going to try and test this weekend. It's driving me nuts that I don't know, but at the same time I'm really worried about testing because I'm afraid it'll be a :bfn:
> 
> I'm sorry you tested negative today. Hopefully your levels aren't high enough yet. :hugs:
> 
> i just cant understand it though...af was due on the 5th...we BD'ed on the 30th of june and the 2nd of july thinking nothing of it sooo if i did ovulate later ( say between the 30th and the 3rd or 4th going by when we BD'ed) wouldnt it be positive now :shrug: i wasnt ttc this month so thats why i thought nothing of it when we BD'ed until af didnt arrive on the 5th then a week or so ago i started getting symptoms and thought i prob ovulated when we BD'ed but if i did wouldnt i get a bfp by now ??? xxClick to expand...

I dunno, hon. :( To be honest I'm not very good at calculating this stuff. I don't know why it's coming up negative. =/ Maybe you could call a clinic and ask them about it. But they'll probably just tell you their little script of making an appointment for a blood test. >> 

They are honestly no help sometimes. Just play by their script and get you to come in.


----------



## sarah1726

thats it ive decided to not test for a few days and see what happens im getting so annoyed with all these bfn's so im taking a break lol will still be on daily for news etc im just not going to be testing :hugs: xx


----------



## amandakelley

That's a good idea. :) Also, this may be hard, but you could try and wait until August 1st to test again. I know that's about 11 days away, but if AF hasn't come before then, then you could test and hopefully be sure to get a :bfp:. :)


----------



## sarah1726

haha easier said than done...im defo going to leave it for a few days anyway xx


----------



## amandakelley

Haha, okay. ^^


----------



## josy0710

I have the WORST back pains I have ever experienced, topped with a sore throat AND no signs of AF. didnt test this morning because I was sure :witch: was coming because of my back pains and still NOTHING if anything I have increase yellow stretchy CM (tmi) :shrug: I don't know anymore...I want to test in the morning but im sick of BFN.


----------



## amandakelley

josy0710 said:


> I have the WORST back pains I have ever experienced, topped with a sore throat AND no signs of AF. didnt test this morning because I was sure :witch: was coming because of my back pains and still NOTHING if anything I have increase yellow stretchy CM (tmi) :shrug: I don't know anymore...I want to test in the morning but im sick of BFN.

Aww, sounds like good symptoms to me. :) Some of the symptoms I've been having. Hope you get a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey ladies, I can't go off the CM. Mine varies from day to day. (I jog and run.) Mine is never as anyone ever describes theirs to be during their cycle. My stretchy cm could have been lost somewhere between miles 4 and 5 and I'd never know it. lol

I have cramps. I am praying for the witch to stay away. I haven't even done any hard runsfor the past two weeks. DH just really wants a child, more than me. I just want to make the process as easy for him him as possible.

Besides the cramps, my energy level is crap. My acne is silly for a 28 year old. You would have thought I rubbed my face in cooking oil to make it break out.


----------



## amandakelley

mrsmmm said:


> Hey ladies, I can't go off the CM. Mine varies from day to day. (I jog and run.) Mine is never as anyone ever describes theirs to be during their cycle. My stretchy cm could have been lost somewhere between miles 4 and 5 and I'd never know it. lol
> 
> I have cramps. I am praying for the witch to stay away. I haven't even done any hard runsfor the past two weeks. DH just really wants a child, more than me. I just want to make the process as easy for him him as possible.
> 
> Besides the cramps, my energy level is crap. My acne is silly for a 28 year old. You would have thought I rubbed my face in cooking oil to make it break out.

Aww, don't worry. :( I break out super easy. T_T Anytime I get stressed I break out >> I'll be clear one night and then when I wake up there's one the size of Texas on my face. I also have horrible black heads on my nose. No matter what I do they won't go away. It's so annoying and makes me very self conscious. But at least makeup covers it up, thank god to makeup! 
:hugs:


----------



## birdiex

Oh My God! New explanation for the neg hpt's & late af.. I miscalculated the estimated dates and ov'ed around a week later than expected, and with a 14-day luteal phase, shouldn't be expecting AF until saturday LOL.

I feel very stupid now, as I totally miscalculated my last period! :dohh:

So, I'm back in to symptom spotting and I've come to a new conclusion about the spotting - must have been ov spotting and my symptoms for then just relating to hormone changes during ovulation :D So, looks like I'm infact around 10DPO.

I'm SO glad i figured this out before I used my last HPT haha! 

& For anyone who thinks I'm a total dunce, I wasn't TTC so I wasn't sure of ov or period dates (wasn't keeping track, I was relying on my pill which I had an accident with!). PMA, new hope! Woohoo! xx


----------



## sarah1726

girls, i went pee and collected it in a glass, there is like white stuff that sinks to the bottom, any ideas ? im posting a pic of it here because i cant seem to find anything on google about it, its also a very strong smell to it and a really dark colour considering ive been drinking alot of water and passing urine every half hour or so ... any ideas ? xx

https://i27.tinypic.com/23mvc48.jpg

TMI i know but this is very recent like the last day or 2 and its not like discharge or anything :wacko: it doesnt hurt when i urinate and i dont have any S.T.I's :wacko: and im sorry for the yucky pic :blush: hope you can see it, its the white stuff that sunk to the bottom of the glass within 10 mins

thanks again girls and i hope it doesnt gross you out xx


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> girls, i went pee and collected it in a glass, there is like white stuff that sinks to the bottom, any ideas ? im posting a pic of it here because i cant seem to find anything on google about it, its also a very strong smell to it and a really dark colour considering ive been drinking alot of water and passing urine every half hour or so ... any ideas ? xx


I have never heard of something like that. My sister in law (who is over here at the moment) is a nurse, post a picture and I'll ask her about it!


----------



## amandakelley

Mine was doing that! o.o Like, I didn't collect it in a cup, but I saw it and was all "WTF is that?"


----------



## sarah1726

its updated with a pic ^^ xx


----------



## hmh33

My SIL says that it's called 'sediment' and is usually caused by an infection of the urinary tract or a kidney infection. 

She says that either you have some sort of infection or that you need to drink more water.

I asked her if it could have something to do with pregnancy, and she said that you're more likely to get UTI's if you're pregnant. 

So while the white stuff ('sediment') is not a symptom of pregnancy itself, it may be caused by UTI which come on easier during pregnancy. 

But my SIL says you should definitely go to the doctor and have them check it out just in case. Her mother had sediment in her urine and turns out her mom had kidney stones. 

Not trying to scare you! Just her professional opinion! :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

thank you very much and tell your SIL i said thanks :hugs: so does it mean i cant hold off until the 5th to go the docs ?? lol and yes it may be that i need to drink more water today i was extra thirsty so i drank a few glasses but i usually dont :blush: so maybe drink more water for the next few days and if nothing changes i will make a doc app, again, thank you :hug: xxxx


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> thank you very much and tell your SIL i said thanks :hugs: so does it mean i cant hold off until the 5th to go the docs ?? lol and yes it may be that i need to drink more water today i was extra thirsty so i drank a few glasses but i usually dont :blush: so maybe drink more water for the next few days and if nothing changes i will make a doc app, again, thank yoy :hug: xxxx

Absolutely! Glad to help! It's nice to have a nurse as a SIL :haha: I keep going to her with questions about pregnancy symptoms and such. :) She said not to be too worried about it unless you're experiencing pain with it, but definitely mention it to your doctor when you go. :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## ragdoll

I was going to say some sort of UTI. You should go to the docs.


12dpo for me. Cramping still slightly, temp was up today. But I am not getting my hopes up as my temps go up and down.


----------



## Bids

Hey all glad to see your all still in the 2WW (by that i mean no af :flower:) have still been reading waiting to see you BFP's 

Ermm seen a couple of posts about yellow urine just thought i'd mention that pregnacare conception gives you bright yellow wee (not sure if any of you are taking it but worth a mention i thought anyway:blush:) - DH has it too i found some reviews on amazon and 2 others have said about it mmmm nice :haha:

Good luck and hope you get your BFP's soon, wont be long before i'm back in the bloody 2WW :dohh:


----------



## bunnie2

i gagged when brushing my teeth this AM, plus when i did the cat tray, they just smelt soooo bad:wacko:

got a really annoying pain, mostly in my left hand side but its now gone to my right too:growlmad: plus i have a few ulcers on the roof of my mouth.


----------



## tigger867

HI ladies,

Just thought i update you guys, well 3days late, 17 dpo, didnt do a test today couldnt face another BFN.

Ive been getting some really bad cramps this morning, so bad i was convinced that AF is gonna show her face any min. But now they calm down, soon as i had a number two (TMI):blush:. Saying that, i still have a really heavy full feeling in my groin area, never felt that b4. And my boobs god they feel tender, more than ever. Still feel sick, but that goes soon as i eat some thing, weird. :thumbup:

Ok saying all that,:winkwink: how are you ladies, doing today, please we need a :bfp:


----------



## sarah1726

hi girls i didnt do a hpt today, but i was just wondering, if you read my previous post on the other page you would know what im on about but say if i did have a UTI, would that effect the hpt ? since im 16 days late have pg symptoms yet ALL my tests are a BFN ?? im curious now lol xxx

ive googled it and some woman are saying it can ( from their experience ) and other women are saying it wouldnt ? i dont know if i have a uti it doesnt really hurt when i pee or anything so im not sure what to think... :confused: any ideas girlies? xxx


----------



## MTO84

sarah1726 said:


> hi girls i didnt do a hpt today, but i was just wondering, if you read my previous post on the other page you would know what im on about but say if i did have a UTI, would that effect the hpt ? since im 16 days late have pg symptoms yet ALL my tests are a BFN ?? im curious now lol xxx

i dont think so :-( sorry xx

the hcg in your urine would still b there, even if other uti bugs were there too. im a nurse, and have dealt with a few woman who have came in with uti symptoms / actual utis are very common espec in early preg.

its maybe just still to early. get gp to dipstick urine tho, if it is a uti u wanna be treated asap.

GL 

M xx


----------



## sarah1726

MTO84 said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls i didnt do a hpt today, but i was just wondering, if you read my previous post on the other page you would know what im on about but say if i did have a UTI, would that effect the hpt ? since im 16 days late have pg symptoms yet ALL my tests are a BFN ?? im curious now lol xxx
> 
> i dont think so :-( sorry xx
> 
> the hcg in your urine would still b there, even if other uti bugs were there too. im a nurse, and have dealt with a few woman who have came in with uti symptoms / actual utis are very common espec in early preg.
> 
> its maybe just still to early. get gp to dipstick urine tho, if it is a uti u wanna be treated asap.
> 
> GL
> 
> M xxClick to expand...

well im actually 16 days late with no sign of af, and alot of woman have had false neg tests from what ive read, im not sure if i have a uti im just wondering that if i have, would it effect a hpt, and a story i read..the girl kept getting neg hpt she went to her doc and it was neg too she got a blood test and it was pos, she asked her doc if a uti could effect a hpt and he told her it could, sorry im not being rude, im just trying to figure out why af hasnt shown and all my tests are neg altough i have pg symptoms thanks anyway though :hugs: xx


----------



## josy0710

Argh! Bfn this morning I honestly felt like throwing it against the wall lol


----------



## sarah1726

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_a_urinary_tract_infection_affect_a_pregnancy_test_result


----------



## sarah1726

josy0710 said:


> Argh! Bfn this morning I honestly felt like throwing it against the wall lol

thats why i've decided to take a break from testing for a few days, it was really getting me down xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## josy0710

Ok so now im thinking im gonna just stop thinking about how late I am and wait for AF i have a feeling the :witch: is sitting around the corner laughng at me for thinking shes not coming and then will show up when i start thinking she wont hahaha shenwont even have the decency to warn me first hahahaha


----------



## sarah1726

sarah1726 said:


> MTO84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls i didnt do a hpt today, but i was just wondering, if you read my previous post on the other page you would know what im on about but say if i did have a UTI, would that effect the hpt ? since im 16 days late have pg symptoms yet ALL my tests are a BFN ?? im curious now lol xxx
> 
> i dont think so :-( sorry xx
> 
> the hcg in your urine would still b there, even if other uti bugs were there too. im a nurse, and have dealt with a few woman who have came in with uti symptoms / actual utis are very common espec in early preg.
> 
> its maybe just still to early. get gp to dipstick urine tho, if it is a uti u wanna be treated asap.
> 
> GL
> 
> M xxClick to expand...
> 
> well im actually 16 days late with no sign of af, and alot of woman have had false neg tests from what ive read, im not sure if i have a uti im just wondering that if i have, would it effect a hpt, and a story i read..the girl kept getting neg hpt she went to her doc and it was neg too she got a blood test and it was pos, she asked her doc if a uti could effect a hpt and he told her it could, sorry im not being rude, im just trying to figure out why af hasnt shown and all my tests are neg altough i have pg symptoms thanks anyway though :hugs: xxClick to expand...


god i sound really bitchy...im sorry if it sounds like that to others, im not being bitchy im just really frusterated lol :hugs: xx


----------



## josy0710

sarah1726 said:


> josy0710 said:
> 
> 
> Argh! Bfn this morning I honestly felt like throwing it against the wall lol
> 
> thats why i've decided to take a break from testing for a few days, it was really getting me down xx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...



Yeah i am defo not going to test until at least thr weekendnif i get that far without being caught by the :witch: i skipped yesterday and today I tested just in case but still so annoying and it kinda hurts :/


----------



## sarah1726

i know, its like a kick in the teeth to be honest its dissapointing :( xx


----------



## mrsmmm

tigger867 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Just thought i update you guys, well 3days late, 17 dpo, didnt do a test today couldnt face another BFN.
> 
> Ive been getting some really bad cramps this morning, so bad i was convinced that AF is gonna show her face any min. But now they calm down, soon as i had a number two (TMI):blush:. Saying that, i still have a really heavy full feeling in my groin area, never felt that b4. And my boobs god they feel tender, more than ever. Still feel sick, but that goes soon as i eat some thing, weird. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok saying all that,:winkwink: how are you ladies, doing today, please we need a :bfp:

Um, we have identical symptoms. My bbs are still tender. They aren't as bad as a couple days prior, but they are still enlarged. I am 3 days late now 14 or 15 DPO. IC BFN. :growlmad: Bullcrap.


----------



## birdiex

Hi girls, how's everyone feeling today?

Due to my revised calendar I'm 11 DPO today, and I've got tiredness, cramping and tender bbs x


----------



## mrsmmm

birdiex said:


> Hi girls, how's everyone feeling today?
> 
> Due to my revised calendar I'm 11 DPO today, and I've got tiredness, cramping and tender bbs x

I have permanently stiff nipples. I know that is TMI, but it's my most obvious symptom.


----------



## hmh33

17 DPO, dull ache in my uterus, no AF or AF symptoms whatsoever, BITCHY! 

I don't know what's going on. BFN yesterday morning with FRER and FMU, didn't test today... 

I'm going off the poas too for a few days :haha: 

I'm tired of the BFNs. :( 

I'm going to the doctor next week, so I'll test at some point in between now and then. 

FX'd ladies!

MRSMMM & TIGGER - We're both 3 days late! Hopefully this is our month! :dust:


:dust: to everyone <3


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh - Here's hoping! :dust: to all of us!


----------



## kazwindy

Sarah - thats is a massively long time for no AF... have you been to doctor? :hugs:


----------



## birdiex

Just a quick read of the thread before I get off to go to the shop - Baby dust to all of you!

I've got constipation too, and vivid dreams! I had such a wierd dream last night.. Oh's twin brother came over, gave me a hug and congratulated me on my stomach haha! Maybe it's a sign, maybe I'm just brainwashing myself HAHA!


----------



## sarah1726

kazwindy said:


> Sarah - thats is a massively long time for no AF... have you been to doctor? :hugs:

no they wont even give me a blood test until ive missed a 2nd period :growlmad: ( nice to know my doctor is concerned :coffee: ) so i need to wait until the 5th unless af or my bfp comes before that.thanks for asking :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommaof2

I have no idea how many days past ovulation I am which is frustrating. I could be anywhere from 7-12 dpo, I wasnt paying attention since we were not trying and figured we would get away with not using protection up until day 14. my cyle varies from 28-35, most being around 32. 

Do you think we would have a chance if this cycle I was 32 and we had fun on day 14?

I am on day 25 of my cycle and had BFN yesterday. My stomach has been so off, crampy and bloated (but heck that could be anything) and my cm has not dried up.

The only thing I am now stressed about is the cervix area. I had been trying to conceive back in 2008 and monitered it then and know how it should feel, but now I feel another bump on the uterus lining (whatever that thing is called before you hit the cervix), it feels just like the cervix, but on the wall of the lining. So now I am totally stressed that it is cancer related or something scary. Now to book an appointment with the doctor!


----------



## sarah1726

Mommaof2 said:



> I have no idea how many days past ovulation I am which is frustrating. I could be anywhere from 7-12 dpo, I wasnt paying attention since we were not trying and figured we would get away with not using protection up until day 14. my cyle varies from 28-35, most being around 32.
> 
> Do you think we would have a chance if this cycle I was 32 and we had fun on day 14?
> 
> I am on day 25 of my cycle and had BFN yesterday. My stomach has been so off, crampy and bloated (but heck that could be anything) and my cm has not dried up.
> 
> The only thing I am now stressed about is the cervix area. I had been trying to conceive back in 2008 and monitered it then and know how it should feel, but now I feel another bump on the uterus lining (whatever that thing is called before you hit the cervix), it feels just like the cervix, but on the wall of the lining. So now I am totally stressed that it is cancer related or something scary. Now to book an appointment with the doctor!

i would defo book a doc app for that lump hopefully all will be ok :hugs: and the only thing i could suggest is dont stress and wait to see if af comes, if she doesnt, you could do a test or if you get a doc app you could ask them to do a test hope that helps xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommaof2

It's so weird, cause I just checked again and it is not there. I do feel tighter, but my hubby is booking me an appointment so we hopefully check that off the stress list. We both REALLY want to know if we are expecting, I would be so happy (my work would not as I just returned from leave after adopting), and my hubby would be thrilled, although he wanted to wait to try for another 4 months as we have a fully paid for trip in March to Disney. Disney comes first I guess..lol.


----------



## sarah1726

awww well hopefully you will get what you want and your bump if it is there lol isnt anything to worry about :hug: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Ok, so here's my thing. I stopped BC in June. My cycle immediately returned as normal. (I've never had issues.) My last cycle start was June 23rd. According to my body, I ovulated on the 5th July (opk). On the 6th after BD, I spotted. I spotted on the 7th as well. Nothing major. AF was due Monday 7/19/10. I've had cramps with no AF. 

DH thought I should keep taking OPK to see if the 7th spotting caused a cycle restart. I only got a faint positive OPK around the 10th. But I think it was a bunk test. Other tests include 3 IC from Fri, Sat, Sun. Mon 19th FRER. All BFN. I'm wondering if AF is just gonna be late or might not come all together. 

I just don't feel preggo positive today. :nope:


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> Ok, so here's my thing. I stopped BC in June. My cycle immediately returned as normal. (I've never had issues.) My last cycle start was June 23rd. According to my body, I ovulated on the 5th July (opk). On the 6th after BD, I spotted. I spotted on the 7th as well. Nothing major. AF was due Monday 7/19/10. I've had cramps with no AF.
> 
> DH thought I should keep taking OPK to see if the 7th spotting caused a cycle restart. I only got a faint positive OPK around the 10th. But I think it was a bunk test. Other tests include 3 IC from Fri, Sat, Sun. Mon 19th FRER. All BFN. I'm wondering if AF is just gonna be late or might not come all together.
> 
> I just don't feel preggo positive today. :nope:

hun dont get downaf is late :) which im hoping is good, i have days like that all the time and im 16 days late not sure if its good or bad :shrug: but im taking it as it is so until af decides to show, chin up hun :hugs: maybe not test for a few days relax and try take your mind off the whole ''am i pregnant'' situation thats the approach im trying to take, it is hard but please be hopeful :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## amandakelley

tigger867 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Just thought i update you guys, well 3days late, 17 dpo, didnt do a test today couldnt face another BFN.
> 
> Ive been getting some really bad cramps this morning, so bad i was convinced that AF is gonna show her face any min. But now they calm down, soon as i had a number two (TMI):blush:. Saying that, i still have a really heavy full feeling in my groin area, never felt that b4. And my boobs god they feel tender, more than ever. Still feel sick, but that goes soon as i eat some thing, weird. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok saying all that,:winkwink: how are you ladies, doing today, please we need a :bfp:

Oh my! That's basically what happens with me! I get these cramps like AF is coming, and then it makes me wanna #2 and then it goes away afterwards! Also, I feel sick and then I eat something and it goes away. But sometimes it doesn't come until after I eat that I feel sick. 

When was your last period? 

I hope these are good signs and we're going to get our :bfp:!


----------



## amandakelley

josy0710 said:


> Argh! Bfn this morning I honestly felt like throwing it against the wall lol

:hugs: I'm sorry hon. :( When was your last period? It could just all be too early to tell.


----------



## amandakelley

Okay, so, my Countdown to Pregnancy says that I am 20dpo. It's from my estimated ovulation day. And on cd36. No signs of AF yet or anything, and I'm still having my regular symptoms. 

Earlier I made some ramen and I was eating it in the dining room while reading my book and for some reason I got really hot to the point where I was getting fidgety and finally had to just put down my book and finish it fast. 

I also started feeling a little sick while eating it. 

I got this really vivid dream too! It was about my OH coming to pick me up and my mom randomly asking me to take a test and pulled one out and handed it to me. (She doesn't know we are TTC, she'd flip a stick though because she doesn't like OH. :growlmad:) I went and did it and within a few minutes the test turned positive! And Justen got here and I ran to tell him.

Also, there's a dark circle around my left nipple. 

What do you all think?


----------



## josy0710

amandakelley said:


> josy0710 said:
> 
> 
> Argh! Bfn this morning I honestly felt like throwing it against the wall lol
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry hon. :( When was your last period? It could just all be too early to tell.Click to expand...


my last period was June 22nd. I am already late for this month :coffee: and still nothing! :dohh:


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah, thanks! Amanda, hope you get a BFP!


----------



## amandakelley

josy0710 said:


> amandakelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josy0710 said:
> 
> 
> Argh! Bfn this morning I honestly felt like throwing it against the wall lol
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry hon. :( When was your last period? It could just all be too early to tell. Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my last period was June 22nd. I am already late for this month :coffee: and still nothing! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh, wow! That's the exact day my period ended!


----------



## amandakelley

mrsmmm said:


> Sarah, thanks! Amanda, hope you get a BFP!

Thank you so much. :hugs: Hope you get yours soon. I hope to be seeing ALL of you ladies in the first trimester soon. Hopefully we'll all get our :bfp:s this month or the next. :)


----------



## josy0710

it's so annoying isnt it! I just want to know...if its a NO then i want AF now ..get it over with that way I can just move on...but this is keeping me from moving on and its driving me nuts!


----------



## amandakelley

josy0710 said:


> it's so annoying isnt it! I just want to know...if its a NO then i want AF now ..get it over with that way I can just move on...but this is keeping me from moving on and its driving me nuts!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## josy0710

haha thanks! im just annoyed i have had the worse back pain..had to stay home today cause not only could i not sleep because of back pain but also woke up with a bad headache so yeah im cranky

:hugs:


----------



## amandakelley

josy0710 said:


> haha thanks! im just annoyed i have had the worse back pain..had to stay home today cause not only could i not sleep because of back pain but also woke up with a bad headache so yeah im cranky
> 
> :hugs:

Oi, yeah. I've been going to bed at 5am. When I lay down my back hurts and I have to surround myself with pillows and lean kind of back on one. Like my body is facing a certain way, but I lean back and face the ceiling kind of, if that makes sense. :haha:


----------



## hmh33

I have been almost completely unable to fall asleep, it's awful! I'm exhausted all day and end up taking naps because I can't make it through the day without falling asleep, then at night, I still feel exhausted but I can't fall asleep and I toss and turn until 4 in the morning. 

Ugh. 

Dull cramping/pressure has increased in intensity today. No spotting anymore at all (not for the past three days). 17 DPO. Testing tomorrow, I think :) 

Hopefully I get my BFP! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I have been almost completely unable to fall asleep, it's awful! I'm exhausted all day and end up taking naps because I can't make it through the day without falling asleep, then at night, I still feel exhausted but I can't fall asleep and I toss and turn until 4 in the morning.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Dull cramping/pressure has increased in intensity today. No spotting anymore at all (not for the past three days). 17 DPO. Testing tomorrow, I think :)
> 
> Hopefully I get my BFP!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

thats how i have been :) i do be so exhausted but just end up laying there tossing and turning :nope: so i get up and it does be close to 5am sleeping :O im praying we all get our BFP's soon .... very soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sarah just wanted to update you, I asked some questions earlier this week or the end of last week. I got a faint BFP this am! Hope to see you soon in First Tri! Lots of Baby Dust Hun!


----------



## tigger867

mrsmmm said:


> tigger867 said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies,
> 
> Just thought i update you guys, well 3days late, 17 dpo, didnt do a test today couldnt face another BFN.
> 
> Ive been getting some really bad cramps this morning, so bad i was convinced that AF is gonna show her face any min. But now they calm down, soon as i had a number two (TMI):blush:. Saying that, i still have a really heavy full feeling in my groin area, never felt that b4. And my boobs god they feel tender, more than ever. Still feel sick, but that goes soon as i eat some thing, weird. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok saying all that,:winkwink: how are you ladies, doing today, please we need a :bfp:
> 
> Um, we have identical symptoms. My bbs are still tender. They aren't as bad as a couple days prior, but they are still enlarged. I am 3 days late now 14 or 15 DPO. IC BFN. :growlmad: Bullcrap.Click to expand...

God i have a bad day, first dh grabs boobs, to convince himself, they are big as they look:wacko:, i nearly punched him in the face, cos they bloody hurt:growlmad:, and now im at the point, i just wanna scream, WHY!!! i have no idea:shrug:.

Well its reassuring to some degree that you have the same symptoms as me, i guess:shrug:

Lets just pray that the witch doesnt show and were all pg, some point this decade be nice:winkwink:


----------



## tigger867

hmh33 said:


> I have been almost completely unable to fall asleep, it's awful! I'm exhausted all day and end up taking naps because I can't make it through the day without falling asleep, then at night, I still feel exhausted but I can't fall asleep and I toss and turn until 4 in the morning.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Dull cramping/pressure has increased in intensity today. No spotting anymore at all (not for the past three days). 17 DPO. Testing tomorrow, I think :)
> 
> Hopefully I get my BFP!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

oh wow that was me the other day, i just had to sleep during the day and then, come night, i was awake untill 3am, also the same heavy cramp feeling down below, not AF but pulling and really heavy:wacko: no spotting thou.:thumbup:
Lets just try and get this week over and done with, maybe then we might have some sort of direction, i hope!!!!


----------



## tigger867

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Sarah just wanted to update you, I asked some questions earlier this week or the end of last week. I got a faint BFP this am! Hope to see you soon in First Tri! Lots of Baby Dust Hun!

CONGRATS HUN:happydance:


----------



## sarah1726

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Sarah just wanted to update you, I asked some questions earlier this week or the end of last week. I got a faint BFP this am! Hope to see you soon in First Tri! Lots of Baby Dust Hun!

WOW :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

First of all CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: and second, thank you for cheering me up and giving me hope, have a healthy and happy 9 months and make sure to check back often to let us all know how your getting on :happydance: im so happy for you your like the 3rd girl these past few days who have been commenting on this thread to get a :bfp: and hopefully we will all be over in the first tri very very soon !! AINT THAT RIGHT GIRLIES :D take care :hugs: :baby: ( mammy to be) :kiss: xxx


----------



## josy0710

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Sarah just wanted to update you, I asked some questions earlier this week or the end of last week. I got a faint BFP this am! Hope to see you soon in First Tri! Lots of Baby Dust Hun!

:happydance: Congratulations!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks! I really started to think I was out this month, I mean come'on 14dpo and finally faint positive this am. See you ALL VERY SOON! Keeping FX for all you guys to get your BFP this month!


----------



## LellsBells

Congratulations on your :bfp: girls

Well I'm out of the game this month, AF got me this morning :cry: I feel absolutely heartbroken, I was so certain that this was my month. I haven't stopped crying all day. I did a FR test last night and was really surprised that it was negative, that's how certain I was. So it's back to square one for me :cry:


----------



## LellsBells

Sorry forgot to say good luck to all you other ladies waiting to test ...I've got my fingers crossed for you all :dust: x


----------



## sarah1726

im sorry lellsbells :hugs: next month :) :flower: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats Sammy and Less' I am sorry for AF finding you. 

Tigger - Dh has been very careful of them. I swear that man is too hopeful right now. I think it's why I'm trying to be so mindful of everything. I'm don't want to let him down. I know I have zero control over it, but I'm still praying to God for good news.


----------



## hmh33

tigger867 said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> I have been almost completely unable to fall asleep, it's awful! I'm exhausted all day and end up taking naps because I can't make it through the day without falling asleep, then at night, I still feel exhausted but I can't fall asleep and I toss and turn until 4 in the morning.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Dull cramping/pressure has increased in intensity today. No spotting anymore at all (not for the past three days). 17 DPO. Testing tomorrow, I think :)
> 
> Hopefully I get my BFP!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> oh wow that was me the other day, i just had to sleep during the day and then, come night, i was awake untill 3am, also the same heavy cramp feeling down below, not AF but pulling and really heavy:wacko: no spotting thou.:thumbup:
> Lets just try and get this week over and done with, maybe then we might have some sort of direction, i hope!!!!Click to expand...


I KNOW :) I hope so! FX'd!


----------



## LellsBells

Sammy, yeah next month please God. Any news with you yet? :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

well girlies, still no af going on 17 days now dont know if its a good thing or bad thing :shrug: no sign of her either, been tracking my cp almost 2 weeks now and it has not moved its still high up and shut tight :thumbup: so no af coming out of that :rofl: i googled '' if i had a UTI or kidney infection could that give a false negative on a hpt'' and apperantly it can ( wiki told me so :haha: ) and alot of other women from their experience..then i googled ''if i had a UTI or a kidney infection, would that affect my period'' and apperantly it doesnt...so ive decided that im still holding off on the docs until the 5th and i started drinking cranberry juice and lots of water and see what happens.im just curious due to all the 'sediment' in my urine as hmh's SIL described it lol so im going to drink lots of water and cranberry and continue to test until the 5th and then i can go in get my urine sorted and ask for a blood test to see whats going on if i havent had a BFP or af before that...im feeling hopeful now that if i do have an infection then thats why im getting negatives and i still have pg symptoms not as many but i still have milky cm and really sore nipples and the odd twinge/ cramp in my lower abdominal area over my pubic bone so fingers crossed for us all and baby dust to us all so we can move to first tri !! :happydance: :hugs: how is all doing? xxx


----------



## babe<3

sarah - good luck...make sure you get real cranberry juice...the cranberry cocktails won't do the trick. there are also cranberry capsules...not sure where they sell them but they might help even more than the juice. fx'd


----------



## sarah1726

babe<3 said:


> sarah - good luck...make sure you get real cranberry juice...the cranberry cocktails won't do the trick. there are also cranberry capsules...not sure where they sell them but they might help even more than the juice. fx'd

im just drinking cranberry juice like out of the carton lol xx


----------



## josy0710

well girls...i am afraid the :witch: has caught up to me...lol oh well fxd for this cycle :D


----------



## hmh33

Oh, no, josy! Well, FX'd for next month! :D


----------



## hmh33

Still no :witch: for me! 

I'm thinking I'm going to test again tomorrow (which will be 18 DPO, 4 days late for AF). FX'd!


----------



## sarah1726

josy0710 said:


> well girls...i am afraid the :witch: has caught up to me...lol oh well fxd for this cycle :D

oh im sorry to hear that josy :flower: next month xxx


----------



## sarah1726

we should have made a list of the girls and who is late who got af and who got their bfp's god why do i get good ideas when its too late lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Still no :witch: for me!
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to test again tomorrow (which will be 18 DPO, 4 days late for AF). FX'd!

im testing in the morning AGAIN with an IC and fmu...fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## birdiex

Fx'ed for you Sarah!

Baby dust to everyone testing! I think a UTI has come on for me this evening too, I swear this forum is just passing them around ;) LOL. Usual symptoms for that, always feeling the need to pee ect. Going to wait next week until af is late (this time LOL) and then take some pee to the doctor's, they'll pick up a uti and maybe hcg in there. I'll also test next sun/monday after af is late if she doesn't show :)

xx


----------



## sarah1726

birdiex said:


> Fx'ed for you Sarah!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone testing! I think a UTI has come on for me this evening too, I swear this forum is just passing them around ;) LOL. Usual symptoms for that, always feeling the need to pee ect. Going to wait next week until af is late (this time LOL) and then take some pee to the doctor's, they'll pick up a uti and maybe hcg in there. I'll also test next sun/monday after af is late if she doesn't show :)
> 
> xx

thanks birdiex, UTI's are supposed to be very sore, im not sure if thats what i have im just taking cranberry juice just incase to try and see if i can get an accurate test result i hope you dont have one :thumbup: xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Sarah, thought you were gonna not test for a couple of days? lol Are you a POAS addict?

I've tested on OPK today to see if I got my cycle all wrong (never happened before but exploring all possibilities). It was negative. My CP is still high up there and a bit firm like my nose instead of my lips. I'll be using IC to test until AF comes along or I get BFP.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> Sarah, thought you were gonna not test for a couple of days? lol Are you a POAS addict?
> 
> I've tested on OPK today to see if I got my cycle all wrong (never happened before but exploring all possibilities). It was negative. My CP is still high up there and a bit firm like my nose instead of my lips. I'll be using IC to test until AF comes along or I get BFP.

YESSSSSS I AM :haha: i got 50 IC the other day so i may as well use them and im just gunna depress myself until af shows or i get a bfp and if neither by the 5th i will be off to the docs :) how are you keeping ? xx


----------



## hmh33

Sarah - where do you buy your IC's from? :)


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Sarah - where do you buy your IC's from? :)

they're based in the uk i live in ireland and paid 21.75 for 50 pg tests and 50 Ovulation tests :) inc. p&p took about 3 or 4 working days :)

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/ovulation-tests.htm


----------



## sarah1726

the pg tests i got are 10miu and the ovulation tests i got are 20miu xx


----------



## sarah1726

can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars, i could really use a wish right now,wish right now,wish right now :) oh i so love that song <3 xx


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm not sure how I'm holding up. I had a problem with cysts last year. They burst on their own. It's not a bad thing. It's just my body. Well, the cramps I feel are sort of similar to how the cysts feel. It's more of an ache than a cramp. I'm hoping that's a good thing.


----------



## sarah1726

oh girls something feels wrong, i feel dizzy nautious have a massive headache and think im going to get sick :( i dont feel good at all HELP :'( i always cry when i get sick and i just do not feel good xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Just lay down slightly reclined but mostly sitting up and take small sips of cool water. that's what DH makes me do when I'm sick. That way I don't dry heave or puke too much when I am sick. He's so smart.


----------



## sarah1726

thank you, would ibuprofin be ok to take ? if so at what dosage? its almost 4am here my bf is up in half an hour he has to have a little operation but he will only be in the day ward so i wont have anyone to comfort me today :( i just feel so dizzy and my head is killing me :( xx


----------



## mrsmmm

That's what I take when I don't feel well. I think you should be fine. I'm so sorry you do not feel well. I'm getting ready to go to bed. How weird is that!


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> oh girls something feels wrong, i feel dizzy nautious have a massive headache and think im going to get sick :( i dont feel good at all HELP :'( i always cry when i get sick and i just do not feel good xx

Sarah, I really think you should go to the doctor ASAP, please don't wait until the 5th, that's a long ways off, and now I'm worried about you! 
:hugs: Please go to the doctor!


----------



## sarah1726

thank you hmh im almost getting worried myself to be honest this is so unusual for me i hardly ever get dizzy !! well thats gone i still feel sick and have a headache thanks girls xx


----------



## hmh33

:( I'm very worried about you now, Sarah, and I'm not trying to worry you more, but what if this isn't pregnancy related? I mean, it could absolutely be, but what if it's something else? :(( I really hope everything is alright, you're in my prayers <3 I really hope you are pregnant!


----------



## sarah1726

i really do too :) or im going to be really pissed at mother nature for putting my body through such strain :rofl: its just after 5am, my bf is getting ready to go the hospital im going to bed for a few hours sleep, when i wake up i will ring doc and make an app maybe she will see whats going on and may send me a for blood test :D but i was crying i felt so dizzy, every time i closed my eyes i felt like i was spinning around :wacko: i felt sick, had a headache it was horrible now i just have a headache but thank you all for being so concerned :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hmh33

Well of course! :hugs: 
Please let us know what you find out. 

:hug: 

Good night!


----------



## sarah1726

i will indeed but i may not get an app with her for a few days so i may just have to wait it out for a couple of days xxx


----------



## amandakelley

sarah1726 said:


> i will indeed but i may not get an app with her for a few days so i may just have to wait it out for a couple of days xxx


Aww, I hope you feel better hon! :hugs: If you need to talk hon, just pm me :) I'll most likely still be on.


----------



## amandakelley

Yesterday (Since it's almost 3am here now!) I woke up at 1pm after going to bed around 5am, and not even two hours later I was just wanting to lay down in my bed and close my eyes! I also got a really bad headache around 6pm and it didn't go away until a few hours ago after I took some motrin. 

I've found more veins all around my breasts and they've snaked all up to my actual chest. :dohh: I think there are more Montgomery tubercles on my right nipple too, and maybe a few more on my left. My right has more than my left. :haha:

I also have gotten dizzy a couple of times. I usually don't get that dizzy within short periods of time. 

And I know this may be extra TMI, but I keep getting the feeling like I need to do #2 and I go to the bathroom and it either stops right then, or when I go to do it nothing really comes out. :blush: 

And while I was playing sims a little while ago I got really nauseous and started freaking out because I have a phobia of throwing up. I came on here hoping it would stop, and it did. But I still have that feeling.


----------



## hmh33

amandakelley said:


> Yesterday (Since it's almost 3am here now!) I woke up at 1pm after going to bed around 5am, and not even two hours later I was just wanting to lay down in my bed and close my eyes! I also got a really bad headache around 6pm and it didn't go away until a few hours ago after I took some motrin.
> 
> I've found more veins all around my breasts and they've snaked all up to my actual chest. :dohh: I think there are more Montgomery tubercles on my right nipple too, and maybe a few more on my left. My right has more than my left. :haha:
> 
> I also have gotten dizzy a couple of times. I usually don't get that dizzy within short periods of time.
> 
> And I know this may be extra TMI, but I keep getting the feeling like I need to do #2 and I go to the bathroom and it either stops right then, or when I go to do it nothing really comes out. :blush:
> 
> And while I was playing sims a little while ago I got really nauseous and started freaking out because I have a phobia of throwing up. I came on here hoping it would stop, and it did. But I still have that feeling.

I've got all the same feelings! 

Hopefully it means we're going to get our :bfp: 's! FX'd!


----------



## amandakelley

hmh33 said:


> amandakelley said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday (Since it's almost 3am here now!) I woke up at 1pm after going to bed around 5am, and not even two hours later I was just wanting to lay down in my bed and close my eyes! I also got a really bad headache around 6pm and it didn't go away until a few hours ago after I took some motrin.
> 
> I've found more veins all around my breasts and they've snaked all up to my actual chest. :dohh: I think there are more Montgomery tubercles on my right nipple too, and maybe a few more on my left. My right has more than my left. :haha:
> 
> I also have gotten dizzy a couple of times. I usually don't get that dizzy within short periods of time.
> 
> And I know this may be extra TMI, but I keep getting the feeling like I need to do #2 and I go to the bathroom and it either stops right then, or when I go to do it nothing really comes out. :blush:
> 
> And while I was playing sims a little while ago I got really nauseous and started freaking out because I have a phobia of throwing up. I came on here hoping it would stop, and it did. But I still have that feeling.
> 
> I've got all the same feelings!
> 
> Hopefully it means we're going to get our  :bfp: 's! FX'd!Click to expand...


Yay! Something's gotta be going off if we're getting the same symptoms. ;) We can't BOTH be making it up in our heads. :hugs: This is our month! It's gotta be. FXed. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hmh33

amandakelley said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandakelley said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday (Since it's almost 3am here now!) I woke up at 1pm after going to bed around 5am, and not even two hours later I was just wanting to lay down in my bed and close my eyes! I also got a really bad headache around 6pm and it didn't go away until a few hours ago after I took some motrin.
> 
> I've found more veins all around my breasts and they've snaked all up to my actual chest. :dohh: I think there are more Montgomery tubercles on my right nipple too, and maybe a few more on my left. My right has more than my left. :haha:
> 
> I also have gotten dizzy a couple of times. I usually don't get that dizzy within short periods of time.
> 
> And I know this may be extra TMI, but I keep getting the feeling like I need to do #2 and I go to the bathroom and it either stops right then, or when I go to do it nothing really comes out. :blush:
> 
> And while I was playing sims a little while ago I got really nauseous and started freaking out because I have a phobia of throwing up. I came on here hoping it would stop, and it did. But I still have that feeling.
> 
> I've got all the same feelings!
> 
> Hopefully it means we're going to get our  :bfp: 's! FX'd!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! Something's gotta be going off if we're getting the same symptoms. ;) We can't BOTH be making it up in our heads. :hugs: This is our month! It's gotta be. FXed. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I AGREE!!! How many DPO are you??
:dust:


----------



## amandakelley

I think 21. That's what it says, though my periods aren't regular. I never know when they are going to start, but I normally do have one each month. It says 21dpo. And that I'm 36dpo.


----------



## sarah1726

ANOTHER BFN :coffee:.....ok girls i know there is a big post over on ttc about these sandra reading and jenny renny etc but seriously,mine STILL has not come, I've emailed her 3 or 4 times now and nothing its just over 2 weeks when i ordered the stupid thing hmmmm, i wonder which will come first lol AF,BFP or my sandra reading :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmmm

ICK! I'm sorry it hasn't come. I'd email her one more time. If she didn't respond, I'd put a stop payment with the bank (as long as your bank doesn't charge for that.) Mine is free to dispute a charge. 

BFN on IC. I really don't even want to discuss it. I have a massive headache and low cramping. My body hates me.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> ICK! I'm sorry it hasn't come. I'd email her one more time. If she didn't respond, I'd put a stop payment with the bank (as long as your bank doesn't charge for that.) Mine is free to dispute a charge.
> 
> BFN on IC. I really don't even want to discuss it. I have a massive headache and low cramping. My body hates me.

i paid for it through pay pal, some other girl said to ask paypal for a refund :shrug: i know what you mean about not wanting to discuss the bfn lol :hugs: and i am beginning to wonder if all our bodies hate us ( hopefully its because she will be kept away for the next 9 months :flower: ) its just not on i wsh we all had answers :dohh: xx


----------



## mrsmmm

I know it's not baby related but here you go https://www.ehow.com/how_2076723_dispute-paypal-transaction.html I love to Google things.  Keeps my mind off work. 

Despite the BFN, I'm in a good mood. I just feel calm. I'm not stressed. That's unlike me. Usually I'm annoyed for at least 2 hours after BFN. Maybe I'm just used to it by now.


----------



## sarah1726

mrsmmm said:


> I know it's not baby related but here you go https://www.ehow.com/how_2076723_dispute-paypal-transaction.html I love to Google things.  Keeps my mind off work.
> 
> Despite the BFN, I'm in a good mood. I just feel calm. I'm not stressed. That's unlike me. Usually I'm annoyed for at least 2 hours after BFN. Maybe I'm just used to it by now.

aww you didnt have to do that for me :) thank you :hugs: and im usually annoyed but now i just expect to see that one little red line :( xx


----------



## sarah1726

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Maternal--Child/How-Long-Did-it-take-for-BFN-to-be-BFP/show/166464

just so we know there is still hope for all us ladies in limbo :) xx


like imagine being this poor woman

'' i am currently 60 DPO i have tested 9 times all negative hpts. I was 87 DPO when i finally tested positive with my first child. I have tender breasts, excessive discharge and nausea, no vomiting, headaches and pain in my mid back! I don't want to stress myself out not getting a positive on my hpt but damn somethings got to give lol. ''

this will be me soon if something doesnt happen :rofl: xx


----------



## sarah1726

god i have NEVER had my nipples so sore in all my life !! the breast is fine, just the nipple and they are erect all the time :blush: still have some lower backache and the odd cramp/twinge in lower abdominal area, cp still high and closed been like that for 2 weeks since i started tracking it :wacko: im just really really confused xx


----------



## mrsmmm

You and me both. Mine is high and closed off as well. Like I said, my bbs are better. I'm not sure if that's good or bad. My girlfriend said that her nipples changed color and got at least 3 shades darker. That's how she knew to test and got BFP. Mine look the same to me. 

I would hate to be that lady! It does give you hope.


----------



## sarah1726

mine are almost the same colour if not a little paler,the little bumps around them are slightly bigger, my bf said they look bigger,plumpier and perkier over all lol but around my nipples almost look swollen :wacko: but even if af was on her way usually the whole breast would be sore and its not xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Weird. Can't help you then. I was only told about the color.


----------



## sarah1726

IF i was pregnant, going from the first day of my last period i would be 6 weeks, but i know that if i am, when the conception was, which was either the 30th of june or the 2nd of july so would docs go by first day of last period or when i actually concieved ? this is just a bit of fun to pass some time lol feel free to tell me your due date IF you are pg :) it says that going from the first day of my last period i would be due on the 12th of march 2011... xx


----------



## birdiex

Ugh. 12 DPO today and I feel like death.

Very sore and painful lower backache, absolutely exhausted, woke up with a sore throat, sneezes, and a stuffy nose, bit of a headache, very bloated, a little twingy and crampy, sharp stabbing pains in my bbs, dizziness, light-headedness, and VERY nauseous. I also feel very "wet" down there all the time, and it's a lot more sensitive than usual.

All in good fun eh? :/


----------



## hmh33

Well, I didn't get to test this morning with fmu, I was too tired to go out last night and grab some HPTs (you know I had to be exhausted).... anyway, went and got some FRERs, gonna wait a few hours and test ^_^ I'm 18 DPO now, 4 days late... :) 

FX'd for us, ladies! 

And Sarah, if I were pregnant, my due date would be March 27th 2011 :)


----------



## daisy74

sarah1726 said:


> oh girls something feels wrong, i feel dizzy nautious have a massive headache and think im going to get sick :( i dont feel good at all HELP :'( i always cry when i get sick and i just do not feel good xx

I hope you feel better and I have also had TERRIBLE dizzy spells lately,I am also a big baby when i am not feeling well.((Hugs)):hugs:


----------



## hmh33

Okay, this sounds weird, but has anyone felt like their vagina was...leaking???
I was just sitting here watching Say Yes to the Dress, and I noticed I was feeling very wet down there... Haven't :sex: or anything in like a day and a half, so... 
It's just like clear, watery discharge. 
Anyone else have this???


----------



## sarah1726

fingers crossed hmh :hugs:

:dust:

3 people have gotten :bfp: who were comenting on this thread im hoping your next :) xxx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Okay, this sounds weird, but has anyone felt like their vagina was...leaking???
> I was just sitting here watching Say Yes to the Dress, and I noticed I was feeling very wet down there... Haven't :sex: or anything in like a day and a half, so...
> It's just like clear, watery discharge.
> Anyone else have this???

YES ME !! only my discharge was milky its dried up though the past the or 2 but it did that last week , then dried up then went back to milky so im wating to see if it will come back :) hoping its a good thing for us xx


----------



## daisy74

*I hope you ladies dont mind if I jump on board here,I am unsure of my dpo we were taking a break and well I did use pre seed last month as well as this month because I NEVER get the ewcm,I have been passing out on the couch mid afternoon for days now,3 hour naps.My temp is rising.My back hurts more then usual,NO sore bb's,A TINY bit if af cramping not much really ( usually have more @ this point) my cycles range from 23 days to 33/34 days last month it was a 30 days cycle,Had af on the 1st of July so with my cycles being messed up and not using any temps until 3 days ago and no checking of my cervix I am unsure what day I ovualted..I can say we have *:sex: ALOT this month not to babymake but we have been having fun,Actually to be honest with you all I really wasnt thinking at all for the 1st time in 3 years about a baby while we were making love,I went to the doc a few months ago and he said I should try to lose some weight.I have lost 25+ lbs to date and am feeling much better although I still have a few (25+) more to lose.I wish ALL the ladies on here who want there :bfp: LOADS AND LOADS of babydust,I have been lurking for days now seen some of you get hit by that wutch (AF) and some get that BFP,Dont lose hope we all have eachother,Oh and for those who dont know me my name is Daisy I am 35 and have 2 daughters wishing for #3.My ? is when should I test? I hate having my hopes shattered and as I stated have no clue when I ovualted but did feel "more wet" down there a=the 12th through the 15th,Ok well I know this is a long post and hope your all having a good day. (hugs)


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this sounds weird, but has anyone felt like their vagina was...leaking???
> I was just sitting here watching Say Yes to the Dress, and I noticed I was feeling very wet down there... Haven't :sex: or anything in like a day and a half, so...
> It's just like clear, watery discharge.
> Anyone else have this???
> 
> YES ME !! only my discharge was milky its dried up though the past the or 2 but it did that last week , then dried up then went back to milky so im wating to see if it will come back :) hoping its a good thing for us xxClick to expand...

Oh that makes me feel better! LOL, I was just sitting here like, "WTF???" :haha: Hopefully this is it for us!! FX'd


----------



## daisy74

:hugs:*I just checked my cervix,It feels midway and soft cant really tell if it is open or shut,I feel moist today and cm is creamy,Sorry if TMI 
I just know you ladies know your stuff and want to give you all the info I can,*:hugs:


----------



## hmh33

:happydance:
I just did a FRER with urine I held only about an hour and a half (couldn't help it, I was about to pee myself) and I THINK I got a very very faint line!! 
I think! It looked like there was color to it...but I'm not certain.
I'm so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! I'm going to retest in the morning with FMU to make sure it wasn't a fluke 
:D 
THIS MIGHT BE IT FOR ME, LADIES!!!! <3


----------



## hmh33

I would post a picture, but my camera is in DH's car, which is at work -_-'


----------



## daisy74

hmh33 said:


> :happydance:
> I just did a FRER with urine I held only about an hour and a half (couldn't help it, I was about to pee myself) and I THINK I got a very very faint line!!
> I think! It looked like there was color to it...but I'm not certain.
> I'm so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! I'm going to retest in the morning with FMU to make sure it wasn't a fluke
> :D
> THIS MIGHT BE IT FOR ME, LADIES!!!! <3

:happydance: I hope this is your bfp,Sure sounds it.My sister used her FMU and got a neg,She the same day used an evening urine and got a STRONG positve,I just thought I would share that with you Hugs and I am very happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

Thank you! Gosh I really hope this is it... now I'm questioning it... 

I'm just going to throw it away and take another one later. Not get my hopes up TOO much... 
Because I know when you want something badly enough, sometimes your eyes can play tricks on you :( 

SO, we'll see tomorrow morning! <3

And thank you for sharing that with me!!


----------



## daisy74

hmh33 said:


> Thank you! Gosh I really hope this is it... now I'm questioning it...
> 
> I'm just going to throw it away and take another one later. Not get my hopes up TOO much...
> Because I know when you want something badly enough, sometimes your eyes can play tricks on you :(
> 
> SO, we'll see tomorrow morning! <3
> 
> And thank you for sharing that with me!!

Your very welcome,I know how you feel.Did you have a chance to read my post above and if so what do you think?She held her urine for like an hour as she was busting too and used the same brand (fact plus) and like I said neg in am with fmu and pos like 7ish @ night.Goodluck and I hope it is your bfp :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

hmh33 said:


> Okay, this sounds weird, but has anyone felt like their vagina was...leaking???
> I was just sitting here watching Say Yes to the Dress, and I noticed I was feeling very wet down there... Haven't :sex: or anything in like a day and a half, so...
> It's just like clear, watery discharge.
> Anyone else have this???

I have had a VERY wet feeling for a few days now,Maybe we will both get our bfp :happydance:


----------



## hmh33

I've been falling asleep in the middle of the day, too! Almost every day! I'm exhausted! And my bbs aren't sore either - not sore, not swollen, nothing! 

It all sounds very promising, Daisy! :) I really don't know when to tell you to test because you don't know for certain when you ovulated. I can tell you that I'm on cycle day 36, and still not getting dark positives (or even definite positives at all for that matter). I would hold out as long as possible before you test... because you aren't actually late yet. Usually you can start testing around 10 DPO (which is still early, mind you). But since you aren't sure when you ovulated, it's hard to tell. 

It's very difficult to tell you when to test, because you don't have a definite regular cycle length and you don't know when you ovulated. I know you hate to hear this, but you're probably going to have to wait and see! 

FX'd for you, it does sound very promising! 

Heehee, you had AF on the fourth, and that's the day I think I conceived (if I am for sure pregnant). :) 

:dust:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> :happydance:
> I just did a FRER with urine I held only about an hour and a half (couldn't help it, I was about to pee myself) and I THINK I got a very very faint line!!
> I think! It looked like there was color to it...but I'm not certain.
> I'm so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! I'm going to retest in the morning with FMU to make sure it wasn't a fluke
> :D
> THIS MIGHT BE IT FOR ME, LADIES!!!! <3

ow wow i really really really really hope this is it for you :happydance: you deserve it a line is a line if it has colour to it its not an evap and frer hardly ever leave an evap :happydance::happydance: xxxx


----------



## hmh33

I REALLY HOPE SO! 

If I take a 3-hour long nap and wake up and do a test, does that count as FMU? :haha:


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> I REALLY HOPE SO!
> 
> If I take a 3-hour long nap and wake up and do a test, does that count as FMU? :haha:

lol so long as you hold it for about 4 hours or so and have nothing to drink :happydance: and i know what you mean about your eyes playing tricks haha i keep squinting at my IC's and turning them into negatives to look at them :rofl: xx


----------



## sarah1726

oh and i checked my CP and my milky discharge is back still high ( not high that i cant reach it, but it high and closed oh and i think mine moves :wacko: my opening to my cervix is not around the side anymore :rofl: hmh we had that discussion :rofl: enough said about that !! altough it was not funny at the time :( but i just wish i had friggin answers this is not on lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

oh and welcome daisy :) hope you get your bfp along with the rest of us :hug:

:dust: to us all xx


----------



## hmh33

:rofl: Sarah, you poor thing, your body has gone crazy on you! :haha:

Not that mine hasn't gone crazy on me, either. 

Oh, I don't know. Ugh.


----------



## leideebugz

Hmh- where is your test picture?! I have been following this thread for forever now, and I wanna see!!!:happydance:


----------



## bbhopes

I had a test a few days ago that had a few tiny lines going up but not at the right spot, is there a name for these cruel lines? anywhere I can read about them? They had colour in them but were not at the positive area of the tester, so not even considering it's positive, but wnated to know if this is common. This is the first time I've had them do this and its been on two seperate tests now, (two days apart). Possible bad batch? Will retest over the weekend. congrats to all the BFP's and heres hoping all of us get ours soon.


----------



## tigger867

hmh33 said:


> :happydance:
> I just did a FRER with urine I held only about an hour and a half (couldn't help it, I was about to pee myself) and I THINK I got a very very faint line!!
> I think! It looked like there was color to it...but I'm not certain.
> I'm so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! I'm going to retest in the morning with FMU to make sure it wasn't a fluke
> :D
> THIS MIGHT BE IT FOR ME, LADIES!!!! <3

:dance::yipee:OH wow!!!!! we might be seeing our first over due date AF BFP:happydance: :happydance::yipee::wave:CONGRATS HUN!!!!! I JUMPING UP WITH JOY, cant wait for the morning, with your news. :kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

neither can i :) id love to put all our names on the first comment on the first page, but dont know all the names and how do i get them in the centre ?? xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

birdiex said:


> Ugh. 12 DPO today and I feel like death.
> 
> All in good fun eh? :/

I love that! I say the same thing when I don't feel good "I feel like death." :hugs: Hope you feel better.

I'm 16 or 17 dpo. I've lost count on my days. AF 4 days late. This is ludicrous.


----------



## sarah1726

ah well forget that ive read the first 4 pages and there was like 10 names alone lol maybe we could just do the names of the last few days or would that be mean ? lol xx


----------



## sarah1726

OR....maybe we could set up a new thread with the names on the first page ?? anybody wanna do it ? xx


----------



## tigger867

we can start by making a thread asking all the ladies that posted in this thread and are BFP, What do you say?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I know there's a thread by Ruskiegirl called- "If you conceive this cycle what is your EDD" She is adding names and due dates and updating it. I'm not sure but I think it might be for people that are TTCAL. So maybe we should start one for us!

I am currently 3-4dpo and I feel like crap. I know it's way early to be having symptoms but the headache I've had for the last 2 days is just like when I was preg with my daughter and the stuffy nose! My boobs feel like milk is dropping(any ladies that have ever breastfed will know what I'm talking about. It's a burning sensation). I feel wet down there but it's milky. Low back pains and light af cramps. Side of boobs very sore to touch. My boobs with my daughter never got all that tender or big(I have very tiny bb's :blush: not sure if that is why?)also the color never changed on them either that I noticed. I'm tired but I'm also basically a single mother to a toddler right now since my husband is gone! So not sure if this is an actual symptom or not :) I don't want to get my hopes up. I felt slightly nausous earlier but I am pretty sure it was related to my head hurting so bad.
I hope this is our month ladies!!!! FX'd!!!!
If I am pregnant I would be due April 13, 2011!!!!


----------



## hmh33

sarah1726 said:


> OR....maybe we could set up a new thread with the names on the first page ?? anybody wanna do it ? xx

:happydance: Absolutely sign me up! But don't count me as a BFP yet... I WANT A THICK NEON PINK LINE FIRST :rofl: Probably would take that before I actually believe it.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I hope this is your :bfp: hmh33!!!! FX'd! When are you testing again? Keep us posted.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey hmh33 where in texas are you? I have family all over texas and used to live there myself actually consider that "home" even though I grew up in Oklahoma!


----------



## hmh33

okay okay okay I know I know, *slap on wrist*
I know you aren't supposed to look at the test results after the allotted time. 
But I looked at my test strip (the one I thought had a positive test) after taking a hour long nap and not looking at it since the initial three minutes...
and it's definitely darker! 

Is this still a false positive? An evap line??? 

Please help, oh god I'm praying, I know I know, I should take another test, but I haven't held my pee long enough, please I'm freaking out!


----------



## hmh33

I've never had this happen with a FRER??? Everytime I got a negative result it STAYED negative - for days. Because I used to stare at those suckers and pray they would magically turn into a positive.


----------



## hmh33

ladiesssssss..... HELP MEEEEE :headspin:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hmh33 said:


> ladiesssssss..... HELP MEEEEE :headspin:

have you tried taking the strip out of the case....I know you not really suppose to but it wouldnt affect the test since is over the time frame. I had shadowy lines some had like dent lines were the positive strip would be and turned out 4-5 days later I got my BFP...I hope its the begining of your bfp


----------



## hmh33

Yes, I did take it out... but you can clearly see a faint pink line on it! No dent, no gray line...a light pink line. 
-_-' WHY CAN'T IT JUST SHOW UP WHEN IT'S SUPPOSED TO? lol


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I really don't think it's a false positive. The line showed up in the alloted time and just got darker over time. I hope this is it for you! FX'd! :dust:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OOOOHHH exciting....I would wait two days to allow hcg to build up and test with FMU be sure to stop drinking any liquids after 6p....it will help concentrate your urine for am test....Sounds really promising!


----------



## hmh33

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgmgmggggggg
I really hope this is it!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

When are you going to test again? So hoping this is your month!!!! FX'd!!


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh33 said:


> :happydance:
> I just did a FRER with urine I held only about an hour and a half (couldn't help it, I was about to pee myself) and I THINK I got a very very faint line!!
> I think! It looked like there was color to it...but I'm not certain.
> I'm so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! I'm going to retest in the morning with FMU to make sure it wasn't a fluke
> :D
> THIS MIGHT BE IT FOR ME, LADIES!!!! <3

WHAT ABOUT A CELL PHONE????? something? Anything?


----------



## mrsmmm

daisy74 said:


> :hugs:*I just checked my cervix,It feels midway and soft cant really tell if it is open or shut,I feel moist today and cm is creamy,Sorry if TMI
> I just know you ladies know your stuff and want to give you all the info I can,*:hugs:

Congrats on your weight loss! :dust: to you!


----------



## hmh33

I'm working on posting a picture...


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgmgmggggggg
> I really hope this is it!

oh hmh your getting me really excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i really hope this is it babe :) you sooo deserve it :D im guessing you are :happydance:

now about a new thread, i think it should be just for us and call it the late cycle girls :) i think it should be for the girls on this thread as we've gotten to know each other really well BUT if other girls write saying they're late then we can out their name down too

sorry it took so long for me to write back i was asleep again since 6pm its now8.45pm lol i didnt get up until 1pm wnt back at 3pm for a snooze got up at 4.30pm then went back at 6pm....im just drained and while i was going to sleep i could have sworn it felt like pressure on my abdominal area lying down ( i sleep on my belly ) :dohh: hope thats a sign there is a bean in there...only time will tell :) xxxx


----------



## hmh33

It's hard to see, but I promise you - it's definitely there!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0405.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## sarah1726

i *think* i can see it babes :happydance: maybe leave it until fmu xxx


----------



## sarah1726

[email protected]@@@@@
[email protected][email protected][email protected]@@@@@
[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@@@[email protected]
[email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@@@@@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@@@@@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@@@[email protected]
[email protected]@@@@[email protected]
[email protected]@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@@@@@
[email protected][email protected]@
[email protected]@@@[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@
[email protected]@@@[email protected][email protected][email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@[email protected]@
[email protected]@@[email protected][email protected]@
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## sarah1726

__$$$$$$$$$_____________________,,$$$$$$$
___$$$$$$$$$$,,_______________,,$$$$$$$$$
____$$$$$$$$$$$$__ ._____.___$$$$$$$$$$$
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$,_&#8217;.____.&#8217;_,,$$$$$$$$$$$
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,, &#8216;._,&#8217;_$$$$$$$$$$$$$
[email protected]:,$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$
______***[email protected]@$$$$$$$$$$$****
__________,,,__*[email protected]$$$$$$,,,,,,
_____,,$$$$$$$$$$$$$* @ *$$$$$$$$$$$$,,,
____*$$$$$$$$$$$$$*[email protected]@_*$$$$$$$$$$$$$
___,,*[email protected]__*$$$$$$$$$$$$$..
_$*___*$$$$$$$$$$$___*___*$$$$$$$$$$*___*$,
*____,,*$$$$$$$$$$_________$$$$$$$$$$*,,___&#8217;*
______,,$*$,$$**&#8217;___________&#8217;***$$***,,
____,,**__ &#8216;_.*__________________*___


----------



## amandakelley

hmh33 said:


> It's hard to see, but I promise you - it's definitely there!

Got my FX'ed for you hon! Hope this is it for you! :) :dust: :hugs:


----------



## amandakelley

sarah1726 said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgmgmggggggg
> I really hope this is it!
> 
> oh hmh your getting me really excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i really hope this is it babe :) you sooo deserve it :D im guessing you are :happydance:
> 
> now about a new thread, i think it should be just for us and call it the late cycle girls :) i think it should be for the girls on this thread as we've gotten to know each other really well BUT if other girls write saying they're late then we can out their name down too
> 
> sorry it took so long for me to write back i was asleep again since 6pm its now8.45pm lol i didnt get up until 1pm wnt back at 3pm for a snooze got up at 4.30pm then went back at 6pm....im just drained and while i was going to sleep i could have sworn it felt like pressure on my abdominal area lying down ( i sleep on my belly ) :dohh: hope thats a sign there is a bean in there...only time will tell :) xxxxClick to expand...

I think that's a great idea Sarah! Can I join? I'm not completely sure when my period should have started since I'm really irregular. But I'm 37dpo, and my estimated ovulation date was July 1st, so if that is correct then I am 21dpo. 

Got my FX'ed that there's a bean in there. :D A sticky sticky bean that I predict will be so sticky that you'll go a few days overdue. :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

have you pulled the test out of its case? any pic of it just the strip, I think I see something


----------



## amandakelley

S_a_m_m_y said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> ladiesssssss..... HELP MEEEEE :headspin:
> 
> have you tried taking the strip out of the case....I know you not really suppose to but it wouldnt affect the test since is over the time frame. I had shadowy lines some had like dent lines were the positive strip would be and turned out 4-5 days later I got my BFP...I hope its the begining of your bfpClick to expand...


Congrats on your:bfp: hon! :hugs: You deserved it! Look out because hopefully we'll all be joining you in there soon! :happydance:


----------



## hmh33

LOL I put it back in the case to show DH... 
But yes, I'll take a picture of just the strip. 
Sorry, DH and I have been freaking out for the past hour, staring at it and speculating. It's definitely a pink line as opposed to gray. 

AND YES, SARAH, GREAT IDEA!!! MAKE IT! :D


----------



## sarah1726

amandakelley said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgmgmggggggg
> I really hope this is it!
> 
> oh hmh your getting me really excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i really hope this is it babe :) you sooo deserve it :D im guessing you are :happydance:
> 
> now about a new thread, i think it should be just for us and call it the late cycle girls :) i think it should be for the girls on this thread as we've gotten to know each other really well BUT if other girls write saying they're late then we can out their name down too
> 
> sorry it took so long for me to write back i was asleep again since 6pm its now8.45pm lol i didnt get up until 1pm wnt back at 3pm for a snooze got up at 4.30pm then went back at 6pm....im just drained and while i was going to sleep i could have sworn it felt like pressure on my abdominal area lying down ( i sleep on my belly ) :dohh: hope thats a sign there is a bean in there...only time will tell :) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think that's a great idea Sarah! Can I join? I'm not completely sure when my period should have started since I'm really irregular. But I'm 37dpo, and my estimated ovulation date was July 1st, so if that is correct then I am 21dpo.
> 
> Got my FX'ed that there's a bean in there. :D A sticky sticky bean that I predict will be so sticky that you'll go a few days overdue. :hugs:Click to expand...

no you cant join :rofl: na of course you can anybody can join...do you want to make the page ??:hugs: xx


----------



## amandakelley

sarah1726 said:


> amandakelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgmgmggggggg
> I really hope this is it!
> 
> oh hmh your getting me really excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i really hope this is it babe :) you sooo deserve it :D im guessing you are :happydance:
> 
> now about a new thread, i think it should be just for us and call it the late cycle girls :) i think it should be for the girls on this thread as we've gotten to know each other really well BUT if other girls write saying they're late then we can out their name down too
> 
> sorry it took so long for me to write back i was asleep again since 6pm its now8.45pm lol i didnt get up until 1pm wnt back at 3pm for a snooze got up at 4.30pm then went back at 6pm....im just drained and while i was going to sleep i could have sworn it felt like pressure on my abdominal area lying down ( i sleep on my belly ) :dohh: hope thats a sign there is a bean in there...only time will tell :) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think that's a great idea Sarah! Can I join? I'm not completely sure when my period should have started since I'm really irregular. But I'm 37dpo, and my estimated ovulation date was July 1st, so if that is correct then I am 21dpo.
> 
> Got my FX'ed that there's a bean in there. :D A sticky sticky bean that I predict will be so sticky that you'll go a few days overdue. :hugs:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you cant join :rofl: na of course you can anybody can join...do you want to make the page ??:hugs: xxClick to expand...


Haha, I think you should do the honors. :hugs: It was your idea. :D I wonder what ever happened to the chat room they had on here. Anybody know? I was gone for a couple of months on here and I came back and I can't find it. :haha:


----------



## sarah1726

ok if nobody else wants to make the thread, can somebody tell me how can get the names in the middle of the page as opposed to just straight down the side lol xxx


----------



## leideebugz

Oh I see something!! And it's pink!! So happy for you!


----------



## sarah1726

im fairly new since the beginning of the month so i have no idea about a chat room xx


----------



## amandakelley

sarah1726 said:


> ok if nobody else wants to make the thread, can somebody tell me how can get the names in the middle of the page as opposed to just straight down the side lol xxx

All you do is go to "Go Advanced" on your comment and you write the names down and you can highlight over it like you are going to copy it and just go up to the boxes in between where you make it bold, italics, and underlined, and where you can make bulletins. Just click the middle box. Hopefully that made sense! :haha:
 ​


----------



## hmh33

Well, I can't get a decent picture with my crappy iPhone camera... lol. It just keeps making the whole thing look pink. But there is definitely a pink line. Hopefully I can find my digi camera. -_-' 

You make it, Sarah <3 You can ask the admins, they'll tell you whatever you need to know if you go to their forum.


----------



## sarah1726

leideebugz said:


> Oh I see something!! And it's pink!! So happy for you!

were making a new thread is your af late so we can add your name to the list ? :hug: xx


----------



## sarah1726

i wont be able to make the thread right now as i have alot to do around the house but if someone else wants to make it go right ahead lol xxx


----------



## hmh33

I can make it if you'd like :)


----------



## leideebugz

sarah1726 said:


> leideebugz said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see something!! And it's pink!! So happy for you!
> 
> were making a new thread is your af late so we can add your name to the list ? :hug: xxClick to expand...

I will have an answer one way or another tomorrow.:thumbup: I was supposed to test Wed., but our dog decided he was going to be very ill and need vet attention.:cry: So, I'm broke until tomorrow. And before you ask, we still have no idea what's up with him.


----------



## sarah1726

if you want and you have nothing else to do, i dont want you to go out of your way or anything :flower: you have to do a test in the morning and let us all know :) :hugs: but if you want to make the page go ahead :) im sure you'll do a fab job ! xxx


----------



## hmh33

Sure, will do! :) Heehee, I need something to pass the next 12+ hours! :haha:
DH passed out from shock and exhaustion, I think, :haha: 
So he's sleeping and I'm left obsessing.


----------



## sarah1726

leideebugz said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leideebugz said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see something!! And it's pink!! So happy for you!
> 
> were making a new thread is your af late so we can add your name to the list ? :hug: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I will have an answer one way or another tomorrow.:thumbup: I was supposed to test Wed., but our dog decided he was going to be very ill and need vet attention.:cry: So, I'm broke until tomorrow. And before you ask, we still have no idea what's up with him.Click to expand...

awww thats bad i hope he gets better soon, i know how that feels i have two dogs and it caan be quite pricey :cry: but worth it to know they're ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Sure, will do! :) Heehee, I need something to pass the next 12+ hours! :haha:
> DH passed out from shock and exhaustion, I think, :haha:
> So he's sleeping and I'm left obsessing.

im guessing you are babes so i want to say congrats :hugs: i will be in total shock IF it comes back negative but i dont think it will...because your other tests havnt been like that and when i did my frer it was stark white !! just took it out of the bin in the bathroom and there isnt even an evap line on it :hugs: so im guessing you are :) maybe go buy a digital that way there will be no guessing ? xxx


----------



## amandakelley

I think I'm late. I'm not completely sure because I never know when my period will come. But I think I found out how long my cycle stays for last night when looking over some other periods I charted. But it was only for three months and each did say it stopped on 33. So if that's right then I'm still late, but only by a few days.


----------



## hmh33

Sarah - how late are you now??


----------



## sarah1726

hmh33 said:


> Sarah - how late are you now??

17 days IC tests are still negative xxx


----------



## hmh33

I made the thread - called the 'Late Cycle Ladies'! You like? I thought it was cute ^_^


----------



## sarah1726

its great !! thanks hmh xx


----------



## mrsmmm

hmh _ so excited for your slight BFP! Test again tomorrow. plllllleeeeaaaaaasssseeee!

Checked another OPK, still negative. Let's say I did get my cycle all backwards....this would have been my fertile time. I'm confused. I need a drink.


----------



## hmh33

Thank you mrsmmm, I'm testing first thing in the morning :D 

How about a hug instead? :haha: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Fine, a hug instead. haha. thx.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mrsmmm I'll have that drink with you, I've had a heck of a day! Cheers! :wine:


----------



## Mommaof2

well I got a BFN today and am thinking I am out. I have a horrible cold right now, and the past few days lost my appetite, then tonight I had yellow diarrhea, so from what I understand those would not be pregnancy related as I read you have an increase of appetite when pregnant. My cramps continued today, so we'll see if that is af. One thing is that I still do have a lot of clear discharge which is not normal for me.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mommaof2 your not out yet the :witch: hasn't shown her face and everyone has different pg symptoms. The "experts" say you will be constipated but when I was pregnant with my daughter I had more poos than ever and regular too :blush: also I had cold symptoms:stuffy nose, sinus headache and sore throat (same as I have now! FX'd) They say when you are pg your mucous glands swell and stuff and that doesn't just mean the glands downstairs all glands which explains the sinus headache and stuffy nose. So Good Luck! FX'd that the :witch: doesn't show up and you get a bfp!!!


----------



## sarah1726

Mommaof2 said:


> well I got a BFN today and am thinking I am out. I have a horrible cold right now, and the past few days lost my appetite, then tonight I had yellow diarrhea, so from what I understand those would not be pregnancy related as I read you have an increase of appetite when pregnant. My cramps continued today, so we'll see if that is af. One thing is that I still do have a lot of clear discharge which is not normal for me.

everyone is different, some people dont even get symptoms chin up :hugs: xxx


----------



## birdiex

hmh33 said:


> Okay, this sounds weird, but has anyone felt like their vagina was...leaking???
> I was just sitting here watching Say Yes to the Dress, and I noticed I was feeling very wet down there... Haven't :sex: or anything in like a day and a half, so...
> It's just like clear, watery discharge.
> Anyone else have this???

Yeah I've had this, I wasn't sure how to put it lol! It just feels really sort of.. "wet" all the time :/ 
I'm going to go fill in the countdowntopregnancy cycle thing with what symptoms I've had today now, anyone else trackingg symptoms?

xx


----------



## hmh33

Mommaof2 said:


> well I got a BFN today and am thinking I am out. I have a horrible cold right now, and the past few days lost my appetite, then tonight I had yellow diarrhea, so from what I understand those would not be pregnancy related as I read you have an increase of appetite when pregnant. My cramps continued today, so we'll see if that is af. One thing is that I still do have a lot of clear discharge which is not normal for me.

How many DPO are you? You're not out until AF shows up! I was waiting for it and waiting for it; I may now finally have my BFP at 18 DPO, four days late :) 

FX'd! Best of luck!


----------



## birdiex

hmh33 said:


> Well, I can't get a decent picture with my crappy iPhone camera... lol. It just keeps making the whole thing look pink. But there is definitely a pink line. Hopefully I can find my digi camera. -_-'
> 
> You make it, Sarah <3 You can ask the admins, they'll tell you whatever you need to know if you go to their forum.

WHERE HAVE YOU PUT THE PICTURE, I CAN'T FIND ONE! Congrats hun, does that mean you've got your BFP? :) :) xx :hugs:


----------



## birdiex

Just seen your post above HMH.. I'm so pleased for you, congratulations hun! I'll be stalking all your threads over in first trimester, H&H 9 months to you sweety xxx


----------



## hmh33

I'm going to test tomorrow and if there's a line again, we're gonna go buy a digi and take that to be sure :)


----------



## birdiex

I'm made up for you hun, I hope your BFP is confirmed tomorrow and the digi! When are you making your docs appt for? Tell us how it goes :D xx


----------



## hmh33

I'll be going to the doctor's next week :)


----------



## Mommaof2

hmh33 said:


> Mommaof2 said:
> 
> 
> well I got a BFN today and am thinking I am out. I have a horrible cold right now, and the past few days lost my appetite, then tonight I had yellow diarrhea, so from what I understand those would not be pregnancy related as I read you have an increase of appetite when pregnant. My cramps continued today, so we'll see if that is af. One thing is that I still do have a lot of clear discharge which is not normal for me.
> 
> How many DPO are you? You're not out until AF shows up! I was waiting for it and waiting for it; I may now finally have my BFP at 18 DPO, four days late :)
> 
> FX'd! Best of luck!Click to expand...

We were not trying currently so I was not tracking ovulation. We got a little carried away when I got back from a work trip and we did not use protection on cd 12 and 14. My cycles are anywhere from 28-35 days, so we thought we would be safe, although deep in side I want another munchkin!!! so bad!! Hubby does too and now we know we want to start trying again.

So to answer your question, we are on cd 27, and could be anywhere from 7-11dpo. I figure if this was a shorter cycle that would be only way cd 14 would allow for pregnancy and therefore the BFP would show up by now.

This whole symptom thing is totally nuts! My friends only symptom was that her sense of small was more defined. If I were too be pregnant then I feel I had so many signs that are not the norm...such as bloating a few dpo, diahrrea, loss of appetite, and change in smell of pee. I also feel nauseous right now, have pelvic cramps, and a cold (but my son gave me that present). We adopted our first two, so this is pretty new to me! It encourages me that it is ok not to be the norm and that a BFP might be possible still.


----------



## Mommaof2

Just checked my cervix and it is high and soft! ahh...


----------



## daisy74

:dohh: I am not sure when I ovulated some months I am 25 days some 30 so yes I am irregular,This line that I think I see what there after 2 minutes it is a dollar store test,Anyone else see? I am so anxious,could I finally be having my third child after 3+ years of trying,Yes I am crying but also so happy IF I am pregnant,I have been VERY tired lately and have been going to the bathroom ALOT,We started to use pre seed 2 months ago and I just recently within the last 3 months lost 25+ lbs but we werent ttc but not preventing it either,I was obsessing to much and had to give it a break,Now I am hoping with all my hopes and dreams this is it. Baby dust to all!! 
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00963.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 10









DSC00965.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## daisy74

Mommaof2 said:


> Just checked my cervix and it is high and soft! ahh...

Mine is also high,soft and wet :baby: baby dust to you!! :baby:


----------



## hmh33

I definitely see a line! Congrats, momma! :D :hugs:


----------



## Mommaof2

Congrats! There are most definately two lines!

I am encouraged by the high, soft and wet cervix. Today I have had a lot of clear CM, but at most points in the day I just felt wet too...ahh..


----------



## josy0710

hmh33 said:


> :happydance:
> I just did a FRER with urine I held only about an hour and a half (couldn't help it, I was about to pee myself) and I THINK I got a very very faint line!!
> I think! It looked like there was color to it...but I'm not certain.
> I'm so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! I'm going to retest in the morning with FMU to make sure it wasn't a fluke
> :D
> THIS MIGHT BE IT FOR ME, LADIES!!!! <3

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: ooohh im so happy for youuuu :hugs:


----------



## hmh33

Thank you josy :d


----------



## jeanniepresto

for me im 9 dpo now and for the past few days i have been eatin eveything.... i am usually a once aday eater n a snack but i am eatting everything alll day eatin...im hopin for my bfp july28 that is when af is due i got lucky this month and this is my second time getting to test i have 25 day cycles n my first af was july3rd n next 28th so hopin for that BFP good luck to u all and tons of baby dust


----------



## hmh33

Good luck! FX'd!! 
:dust:


----------



## amandakelley

Mommaof2 said:


> well I got a BFN today and am thinking I am out. I have a horrible cold right now, and the past few days lost my appetite, then tonight I had yellow diarrhea, so from what I understand those would not be pregnancy related as I read you have an increase of appetite when pregnant. My cramps continued today, so we'll see if that is af. One thing is that I still do have a lot of clear discharge which is not normal for me.

Aww, hon. I know I'm late, but you aren't out yet. Don't think that way. :) I have my FX'ed for you hon. You'll get your :bfp: :)


----------



## amandakelley

birdiex said:


> hmh33 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this sounds weird, but has anyone felt like their vagina was...leaking???
> I was just sitting here watching Say Yes to the Dress, and I noticed I was feeling very wet down there... Haven't :sex: or anything in like a day and a half, so...
> It's just like clear, watery discharge.
> Anyone else have this???
> 
> Yeah I've had this, I wasn't sure how to put it lol! It just feels really sort of.. "wet" all the time :/
> I'm going to go fill in the countdowntopregnancy cycle thing with what symptoms I've had today now, anyone else trackingg symptoms?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I am. :) On Countdown to Pregnancy, as well. :) Great minds think alike. :haha:


----------



## hmh33

I'm on CountdownToPregnancy too :) heehee <3


----------



## amandakelley

daisy74 said:


> :dohh: I am not sure when I ovulated some months I am 25 days some 30 so yes I am irregular,This line that I think I see what there after 2 minutes it is a dollar store test,Anyone else see? I am so anxious,could I finally be having my third child after 3+ years of trying,Yes I am crying but also so happy IF I am pregnant,I have been VERY tired lately and have been going to the bathroom ALOT,We started to use pre seed 2 months ago and I just recently within the last 3 months lost 25+ lbs but we werent ttc but not preventing it either,I was obsessing to much and had to give it a break,Now I am hoping with all my hopes and dreams this is it. Baby dust to all!!
> :hugs:

Congrats on you :bfp: hon! :hugs: :dust: to you for a sticky bean! I see your test an I definitely see the other line!


----------



## hmh33

Well, thought I had a positive this morning, cracked and tested with urine I'd only been holding for 45 min, got a negative... 

I don't know anymore :((((


----------



## amandakelley

hmh33 said:


> Well, thought I had a positive this morning, cracked and tested with urine I'd only been holding for 45 min, got a negative...
> 
> I don't know anymore :((((

I'm sorry, hon! :( :hugs: You'll get it soon. :)


----------



## birdiex

Hmh you numpty, that 45 minute pee just wasn't held up long enough haha :)
I'm sure you'll get your bfp confirmed soon! :)


----------



## tigger867

Morning ladies,
Hmh, you need to hold it at least a couple of hours b4 you can get a true result, 45 mins is way to short:dohh: try and do the test, in the morning, i know your pg:happydance:

well im 19 dpo, cycle day 39, and i did a digi CB test with fmu today, and its BFN:cry::cry:.

Feeling really down in the dumps, at the moment:cry:. No sign of AF, just the normal symptoms, sickness, cramp(pulling type), headache etc etc. Really losing hope now.

I know everyone gonna say, its not over untill the witch shows her face:witch:, but its so hard to keep your sprits up, when they crash down so fast, when you see that BFN.

Ok thats me done with the sad phase:thumbup:, back to some serious baby making remendies. ive made a appt at the docs for later on today, i need to know fast, as im a type 1 diabetic as well, and it can be risky, in early preg:winkwink:, hopefull y i get a blood test, that may confirm all some point next week.:happydance:, im not going out with out a fight:bodyb:.

Oh congrats daisy, i see your line:wohoo::headspin:

Baby dust to us all ladies:dust:


----------



## Missy

OK, I'm 9 dpo (I think) and just tried to feel cervix for first time. Not sure if it's high or not because I'm not used to doing it so not sure why I bothered really but anyway I noticed a tiny bit of pinkish tinged 'stuff'. Implantation bleeding or the start of AF early? Opinions please :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

if your 9dpo it could be IB as that occurs 6-12dpo and your in the middle maybe wait a few days and if af stays away, test :) fx'ed for you hope you get that bfp :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, as you all know I'm thinking I've got AF. I had orange CM at 1:30 am when I peed and got excited. At 9 AM, it turned darker (brownish red). I'm thinking AF just decided to be 5 days late to her own party. I would be 18DPO today, I tested IC this morning. BFN. I'm thinking it could be the witch. No worries and will update later when it changes again or stops. Stupid :witch:. 

:dust: to all you still late!!!!! Back to work.


----------



## josy0710

Awww :( im sorry


----------



## birdiex

Aww hun! I hope it isn't af for you!

How's everyone feeling? I'm in the worst most bitchy mood ever, I'm ready to rip some heads off. Headaches, feeling a bit leaky, my breasts are certainly fuller. I'm so exhausted and nauseous too! xx


----------



## hmh33

I'm bitchy as all hell. LOL

That might be because I have three possible BFPs or evap lines, not sure which. 

:headspin:


----------



## birdiex

Tests have to dry out before evap lines can show I think (don't quote me on this lol!) so I'm sure you've got your BFP hun! I'm going to test this monday, and if negative, I'm going to pop back to the docs and buy a bunch of internet cheapies to use! xx


----------



## hmh33

The tests are dried out, though. :/ 
LOL. 
I don't even know. 
I'm about ready to toss this body out and get me a new one... 
I told DH I think I'm broken.


----------



## Mommaof2

I am driving myself nuts. Every "possible" sign I have is opposite of the norm:

- Lost appetite for 3 days so far
- not tired, awake all night
- diarrhea and regular BM (SORRY TMI!)
- No sore boobs, although they "could" be a little darker

I do feel very weird below the belly button, not like regular pre af cramps, more nauseous feeling and sharp pains....

:shrug:


----------



## sarah1726

Mommaof2 said:


> I am driving myself nuts. Every "possible" sign I have is opposite of the norm:
> 
> - Lost appetite for 3 days so far
> - not tired, awake all night
> - diarrhea and regular BM (SORRY TMI!)
> - No sore boobs, although they "could" be a little darker
> 
> I do feel very weird below the belly button, not like regular pre af cramps, more nauseous feeling and sharp pains....
> 
> :shrug:

everybody is different hun :hugs: i do feel tired esp during the day BUT come night time, im restless and still no af or bfp!! xxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

hmh33 said:


> I'm bitchy as all hell. LOL
> 
> That might be because I have three possible BFPs or evap lines, not sure which.
> 
> :headspin:

have you posted pics of the tests? Just curious if we can see a line. Your not out until the :witch: shows up! This could be your :bfp: FX'd!


----------



## amandakelley

Okay girlies, OH and I got two tests at the store today. I will be taking one later on in a few hours (I'm staying up all night packing. Long story.) I decided now, at 12am, that I would drink the rest of my coke and go to the bathroom for the last time Which will be very hard bc I am going pretty frequent. 

But when do you think I should test? I was planning to not test until about 7 or 7:30am. But dunno. What do you think? Not sure if I can wait that long, haha.

Only gonna take one test and then take the other one in August sometime if I don't get AF. Stay awayyyy :witch:!!!


----------



## AngelK08

:dust::dust:Hi,

Im new to this forum and have been being nosey at your thread lol. I just wanted to say to Sarah1726, i had exactly the same as you when i was TTC my son. I was TTC for about 12 months i had a month where i was nearly 20 days late and was having symptoms of pregnancy but kept getting BFN (so frustrating!!) I went to my doctors and they did a blood test and it turned out it was a chemical pregnancy. My doctor told me that if AF didnt come naturally v. soon that i may have needed a scan and a procedure.

Obvioulsy i hope this isnt the case for you and you get your BFP but i would definately get blood tests from the doctor if nothing else just to get an answer.

Hope this is some help. Good Luck and lots of Baby Dust your way xxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Feeling absolutely exhausted at the moment (despite sleeping reasonably well), boobs feel v. tender and heavy and increased CM. I hope these are good signs! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

Sweet_Alida said:


> have you posted pics of the tests? Just curious if we can see a line. Your not out until the :witch: shows up! This could be your :bfp: FX'd!

You are on the same DPO as me Alida! Did you want to be cycle buddies? :flower:


----------



## sarah1726

thank you angelk, thats very reassuring :) :hugs: sorrry about your cmc :cry: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

ok girls, here is my sandra reading

Ok now i have a boy baby for you a conception in september with a birth linked to the month of june , i keep getting the mid september, around 14th , also the 10 days or the number 10 is also important please so keep this in mind , ok sorry they are now telling me about you being 10 days over the due date as well i feel.Ok i want to mention where they are talking about where you can worry to a certain extent , and that's ok ,as its natural but i feel with you it sort of spirals out of control at times as well in a sense, and you over worry or fret. I want to mention where i keep being drawn to a special occasion coming up and also something that i see you celebrating as well, also i keep being drawn to the 19th august , can you please keep that in mind for me if you don't understand now.

Ok i have chosen three cards , the first card is the dream walker
This is showing me where i feel that you are a very good person, you care for others a lot i feel , but at the moment its a case of looking after number 1! I want to say that you have the freedom of choice i keep being told for some reason, they are also talking about where you have to make a decision or chose. I want to mention where they are also talking about something being escalated or where you can ask for help with something if you feel that you need that.

The second card is The word lord
This is telling me where there is a lack of communication around something at the moment,as i'm being told where more speech is needed around something at the moment more talking and less action in a sense i feel, slow down and listen and talk is what i'm being told as well.I want to mention also where there will be a change in circumstances as well linked to your partner i feel , and a work situation, but i feel these is some confusion around that as well, i want to mention the 29th of july linked to this too, so again keep in mind.

The last card is relationship harmony, 
I do feel things have been a bit stressed or they could go that way, i feel more than anything its you that's worrying more than you partner at the moment,i keep being drawn to you having time on your hands at the moment or any spare time that you do have in a sense, ttc is always cropping up and taking centre stage.I want to mention a feeling of liberation and of being alive in a sense, alot of energy and happiness when you do receive your bfp, and of course you mood will be lifted from where it is now.x


----------



## AngelK08

Its OK, just trying to help, i know how frustrating and upsetting it can be. Got a gorgeous little boy now so its all worth it.

Hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## sarah1726

thank you, im still having some symptoms, like when i lie on belly i fell some sort of pressure, its probably in my head lol, and i keep getting the odd period pain and ive never been this late and my nipples have been sore for around a week and a half now,the odd stabbing pain in the tissue of my breast but its mainly the nipple thats constantly sore, i get the odd headache im always hungry and im peeing alot, ive only been using Internet cheapy tests and since not last night,the night before my eyes are playing tricks on me, thinking i see a very very VERY faint line if i hold it a certain way in the light :haha: ... its frusterating and i just want answers but my doc said to wait until ive missed a 2nd period before coming in so i need to wait until the 5th so im just going to use my IC's until then or unless af shows, but im going to buy a first response test on monday and use it tuesday morning xx


----------



## Mommaof2

Sarah1726, I keep coming back to the board each morning hoping you have good news. I hope you can find answers at the doctor, I have heard stories where people cannot get BFP results until much later, so I hope that is the case for you.

I am confident I am out and that the:witch: will be here soon. I feel kinda stupid for walking around touching my belly as if something was inside. My cm has dried up and my cervix is hard, boobs are not sore, and all I have is the stupid cold that my whole house has,:wacko: I am not overly upset as we were not trying, but I sure did convince myself I was!:dohh:


----------



## sarah1726

Mommaof2 said:


> Sarah1726, I keep coming back to the board each morning hoping you have good news. I hope you can find answers at the doctor, I have heard stories where people cannot get BFP results until much later, so I hope that is the case for you.
> 
> I am confident I am out and that the:witch: will be here soon. I feel kinda stupid for walking around touching my belly as if something was inside. My cm has dried up and my cervix is hard, boobs are not sore, and all I have is the stupid cold that my whole house has,:wacko: I am not overly upset as we were not trying, but I sure did convince myself I was!:dohh:

aww thank you im hoping thats my case too !! and dont count yourself out yet, af hasnt arrived for you and there for your still in the race, fx'ed for you and if it doesnt happen this month for you it will soon !! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

god like what is wrong with me ?? still no af or bfp only the slight bfps when i hold it up to the light and tilt the test :( its not an evap i dont think because ive been using the same tests for over a week and i still have them in a little box and not one of them have an evap or the lines i could have sworn i could see the past few days

cp still high hard and closed
wet feeling down there, watery cm
20 days late for af
mild cramps in lower abdominal area over pubic bone and some af type cramps light ones at that
very sore nipples, stabbing pains under the tissue in bbs
peeing alot
eating alot
tired all the time
tired but restless at bight
very warm at night time
terrible blocked nose every evening

i have ALL the symptoms but no bfp

i have no af either...im confused dont think i can hold off until the 5th to make a doc app i may make one on monday...do i tell the doc my symptoms ? i dont know if i should or not because if im not pregnant, she is going to think im mad :haha: i just want answers its so frustrating playing this silly waiting game :cry: xxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sarah good luck! I hope you get some answers soon. FX'd it's with a bfp!!! Debbie:)


----------



## Laelani

Sarah I have most of the same symptoms you do, I'm not due to test for another 4 days though.


----------



## sarah1726

Laelani said:


> Sarah I have most of the same symptoms you do, I'm not due to test for another 4 days though.

lol fx'ed for you, af is 20 days late for me xx


----------



## Badkitty

Hey guys congrats on all the BFP's I am on day 3 of my cycle so shldnt be getting any symptoms yet I wld assume but for past 3 days my bbs have been aching and tingling inside and I've still got a lot of CM since I ov'd also had a vivid dream last night me and Hubby were trying to do the 'wild thing' lol but various things kept stopping us duno if that's bad sign? Lol anyway have to stop obsessing so early but it's been over a year TTC and no symptoms before 

Love to all xkittyx


----------



## sarah1726

Badkitty said:


> Hey guys congrats on all the BFP's I am on day 3 of my cycle so shldnt be getting any symptoms yet I wld assume but for past 3 days my bbs have been aching and tingling inside and I've still got a lot of CM since I ov'd also had a vivid dream last night me and Hubby were trying to do the 'wild thing' lol but various things kept stopping us duno if that's bad sign? Lol anyway have to stop obsessing so early but it's been over a year TTC and no symptoms before
> 
> Love to all xkittyx

it could be symptoms if its not normal for you in the 2ww, fx'ed we all get our :bfp: xxx


----------



## Laelani

sarah1726 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I have most of the same symptoms you do, I'm not due to test for another 4 days though.
> 
> lol fx'ed for you, af is 20 days late for me xxClick to expand...

Not late for me yet, if I don't get it in 5 days I'll be late.


----------



## sarah1726

Laelani said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I have most of the same symptoms you do, I'm not due to test for another 4 days though.
> 
> lol fx'ed for you, af is 20 days late for me xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not late for me yet, if I don't get it in 5 days I'll be late.Click to expand...

good luck and fingers crossed for ya :flower: xx


----------



## amandakelley

FX'ed for you hon!


----------



## Laelani

Today I've been having weird cramping or whatever not really strong but yeah. I had a feeling the last week this could be the month but now that it's getting close to testing time I'm starting to doubt it and freak out. :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Laelani said:


> Today I've been having weird cramping or whatever not really strong but yeah. I had a feeling the last week this could be the month but now that it's getting close to testing time I'm starting to doubt it and freak out. :haha:

I know what you mean! I was feeling really positive a few days ago and the closer it gets to POAS the more I keep telling myself this might not be your month! I think I'm doing that so I'm not disappointed if it comes back bfn. Good Luck I hope this is our month!!!!!!:thumbup::dust:


----------



## amandakelley

Aww, you ladies will get a :bfp: soon :)


----------



## Hopes

Hey
I am 7 dpo and here are my symptoms for the past 4 days:
4 dpo - Sneazy and mild cramping in my lower abdomen and mainly the left side and thick cm
5 dpo - nothing but an increase in thick white cm
6 dpo - cramping both in my abdomen both sides and my lower right back and dry nose and legs cramps
7 dpo - lower back, abdomen and legs cramps and full nice shaped boobs!

thats it for now,,no sore boobs or nipples, I dont know if these are good symptoms, I hope I am pregnant!!


----------



## sarah1726

well ladies, af came this morning 3 WEEKS LATE , not full on just yet and is a different colour and my cramps arent as bad as they usually are :wacko: ah well i was so sure i was, had all the symptoms and everything, just goes to show how af can mimic early pregnancy symptoms and i think next month i will not symptom spot :haha: yeah right !! aw well maybe niext month eh xxx


----------



## Missy

Hopes said:


> Hey
> I am 7 dpo and here are my symptoms for the past 4 days:
> 4 dpo - Sneazy and mild cramping in my lower abdomen and mainly the left side and thick cm
> 5 dpo - nothing but an increase in thick white cm
> 6 dpo - cramping both in my abdomen both sides and my lower right back and dry nose and legs cramps
> 7 dpo - lower back, abdomen and legs cramps and full nice shaped boobs!
> 
> thats it for now,,no sore boobs or nipples, I dont know if these are good symptoms, I hope I am pregnant!!

Is sneezing a symptom?? I've been sneezing way more than usual. 
I am 12 days dpo now and really feel like AF is on way but I hope I'm wrong. Been having some vivid dreams which seems to be a sign but also AF type cramps although they started middle of last week and have died off a bit now. I reckon AF will be here by tomorrow but if not I'm going to hold out til the weekend before I test.

Sorry the witch came Sarah. Next month then :)


----------



## Hopes

well i dont know but i have been sneezing for 1 day and then i got a dry nose loool...maybe it is a symptom, u never know!


----------



## tigger867

sarah1726 said:


> well ladies, af came this morning 3 WEEKS LATE , not full on just yet and is a different colour and my cramps arent as bad as they usually are :wacko: ah well i was so sure i was, had all the symptoms and everything, just goes to show how af can mimic early pregnancy symptoms and i think next month i will not symptom spot :haha: yeah right !! aw well maybe niext month eh xxx

:cry::cry::cry: Oh sarah, i really thought you was pg, you had all the signs, i was so positive for ya. If im honest, i was hoping you was pg, so i had hope that i will be too. Its the confidence thing:wacko:, now your out im not so hopeful for myself. Oh well i just have too see:shrug:.

I wish you all the best for next month:dust::bfp::hug:


----------



## hmh33

Sarah, are you sure it's AF???? :( :hugs: :hugs :hugs:
Are you sure it's not just spotting???


----------



## HappiestMom

Hope you ladies dont mind me popping on here too...found the thread while searching for 16DPO as I am 16 DPO with nothing happening...BFNs had positive OPKs since 4DPO but ran out so the last one I did was 11 DPO and was still dark dark positive, darker than I ever get...but all BFNs on HPTs, all diff brands...ugh this is soo annoying...


----------



## sarah1726

nope hmh im sure its full af, but *TMI* its brownish red ? usually mine is bright red but this is brown on a pad but red when i wipe? and its not as heavy as it usually is but i do have bad cramps :( taking ibuprofin lol xxx at first i was hoping it was spotting but its not :cry: xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi MrsJ - I've seen your posts around here. Hi!!! You still haven't got a BFP yet? Goodness. Have you made a doc appt yet? Your levels could just be low.


----------



## HappiestMom

Awww Sarah Im soo sorry, keep track of it and see how long it lasts, it might go away after a day. Some women have heavier spotting. My mom had "periods" with me and my siblings. 

MrsMMM Well I'm using tests that are like 25mIU or maybe 20mIU and also did a few early preggie tests a few days ago but shouldn't my levels be a little higher by 16DPO, high enough to at least get a faint reading on an HPT, I'm getting nothing on them at all, not even line eye lines lol..


----------



## HappiestMom

I hate going and wasting the $30 on a Dr visit for them to just say oh its negative here take some progesterone to start your period. Cause that's what they did last time. But Ive always had regular periods before and after I was on BC so I just think its weird...and annoying


----------



## sarah1726

MrsJerome said:


> Awww Sarah Im soo sorry, keep track of it and see how long it lasts, it might go away after a day. Some women have heavier spotting. My mom had "periods" with me and my siblings.
> 
> MrsMMM Well I'm using tests that are like 25mIU or maybe 20mIU and also did a few early preggie tests a few days ago but shouldn't my levels be a little higher by 16DPO, high enough to at least get a faint reading on an HPT, I'm getting nothing on them at all, not even line eye lines lol..

i will keep an eye on it as it is different to usual periods but af was 3 weeks late today, i dont think it could be implantation bleeding this late on, i was testing everyday with the internet cheapies and they were all negative xxx


----------



## sarah1726

*TMI ALERT* and another thing ive noticed that is different is that usually the first 3 days of af i have diahorrea, thats like a religion, but today i was constipated? im pretty sure its af but its just....different :shrug: xx


----------



## Laelani

sarah1726 said:


> well ladies, af came this morning 3 WEEKS LATE , not full on just yet and is a different colour and my cramps arent as bad as they usually are :wacko: ah well i was so sure i was, had all the symptoms and everything, just goes to show how af can mimic early pregnancy symptoms and i think next month i will not symptom spot :haha: yeah right !! aw well maybe niext month eh xxx

Sorry to hear!!! I can relate mine came 3 days early today.


----------



## mrsmmm

MrsJerome said:
 

> Hope you ladies dont mind me popping on here too...found the thread while searching for 16DPO as I am 16 DPO with nothing happening...BFNs had positive OPKs since 4DPO but ran out so the last one I did was 11 DPO and was still dark dark positive, darker than I ever get...but all BFNs on HPTs, all diff brands...ugh this is soo annoying...

You've got a point. I didn't show up on a test till my mom was past 12 weeks. A co-worker of mine had to finally have a sonogram at 5 months. She never got a positive. Strangers things have happened. :hugs: Hope you find out something soon. I got my AF finally at 16 dpo.


I have kept the habit of a nap though. I rather enjoyed napping as a 2ww habit. Just woke up from a nice hr siesta now.


----------



## HappiestMom

Im having these weird pains all day right in the middle of my boobs and right under the middle of my ribcage..its like a weird painful empty feeling but I just ate!! its been going all day and I have no idea what it is..its not a burning feeling just a weird one...anyone else have/had this?


----------



## sarah1726

mo not me :shrug: hope it goes away soon, maybe its gas? :hugs: xxx


----------



## HappiestMom

ha ha it could be..its kinda gone now...idk what it was...hopefully I dont get it again tomorrow...now its lower down pains so I guess it was gas and its just worked its way down..


----------



## kassymimi

Hello :):winkwink:


----------

